# Temperaturen im und am Teich



## Thorsten (4. Okt. 2005)

Hi Leute,

mittlerweile ist zumindest bei uns der Herbst da, dh. Kalt und Regen, einfach ungemütlich  

Lufttemparatur 13 Grad
Wassertemparatur 9 Grad

Die Fische sind schon sehr träge und halten sich im untersten Drittel vom Teich auf. 
Ein aktuelles Pic folgt noch, wenn es trocken ist.   

*Wie schaut es bei euch aus?*


----------



## karsten. (4. Okt. 2005)

jammernich !
besser so´n Wetter als gar kein Wetter !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2005)

Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus. Selbst __ Kröten und __ Frösche kommen abends lieber ins warme Haus als bei dem Wetter drausen zu bleiben :-x  :-x  :-x 

MfG Frank


----------



## HKL (4. Okt. 2005)

Ach was, jammert nich....

Strahlend blauer Himmel. 17 Grad Luft. 14 Grad Teich. Tagsüber. Nachts her 5 Grad Luft und 10 Grad Wasser. Fische tagsüber aktiv wie immer.   Noch nix mit Winter oder so.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Dodi (4. Okt. 2005)

Hi,

Samstag war gräßlich! tags um die 10° und Reeeeeegen - seit Sonntag Sonne pur: Luft um die 18°, Teich 14,3° (gerade geguckt). Morgens allerdings kalt: heute so um 08.00 h nur etwas über 6° (Wasser leider nicht nachgeschaut).
Fische fressen noch, zumindest etwa 1x am Tag - sind auch sonst noch ziemlich aktiv.


----------



## Annett (5. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

also wir können uns eigentlich nicht beschweren.
Seit dem 3.10. nur gutes Wetter.. null Regen.. gestern 20°C und Sonne.
Heute morgen ist es noch trüb (wahrscheinlich Hochnebel) aber es sollen wieder bis 20°C werden... mindestens bis Samstag soll es so bleiben. :razz:


----------



## kwoddel (5. Okt. 2005)

Hi Thorsten
Hast du bei dir auch schon Eisbären auf den Eisschollen gesehen, bei 9° Wassertemp.  :twisted: oder vielleicht Pinguine? Wohnst du so weit nördlich? Na ja, wir haben eine Wassertemp. von 14,2 ° und Luft 15,8° um 19:35Uhr. Ich wollte noch die Badehose anziehen und noch eine Runde schwimmen


----------



## Steffen (5. Okt. 2005)

Hi kwoddel..

Was ist denn nun ???? axo du hast ja deine Badehose verlegt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










aber gut das ich sie doch noch gefunden habe       also bitte hier damit du doch noch Baden gehen kannst.......


----------



## Steffen (5. Okt. 2005)

Hi..

PS: Wetter war heute super Sonne bei 17 °....


----------



## kwoddel (6. Okt. 2005)

Hallo
Danke Steffen und ich suche wie ein Verrückter, das Wasser wird wieder wärmer, also brauche ich zum Baden kein Rolli anziehen.     dafür aber haben manche ja Iglus an ihrem Teich  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Dr.J (6. Okt. 2005)

Heh Leutz,

gefüllte Temperatur im Teich 2 Grad. Brrrrrr

Gemessene Wassertemperatur aktuell zwischen 0 und 17 Grad. Konnte mir bislang kein Thermometer leisten.


----------



## Thorsten (6. Okt. 2005)

Hallo @ all,

heute war super... 

18 ° Lufttemparatur  und Sonnenschein :razz: 
11 ° Wassertemparatur


----------



## Doris (9. Okt. 2005)

Hallihallo

Habe heute abend um 18.30 Uhr die Wassertemperatur gemessen.

Wassertemperatur 13° C und Aussentemperatur 15°C

Ach ja, und die Fische fressen wie verrückt


----------



## Thorsten (13. Okt. 2005)

Hi zusammen,

grade mal wieder gemessen...

14 Grad Wasser
21 Grad Lufttemp.   

Strahlender Sonnenschein und ich muss gleich noch arbeiten


----------



## Elfriede (14. Okt. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier auf Paros hat es auch schon stark abgekühlt und soll die nächsten Tage noch kühler werden.

Heute gemessen: 

Luft: 24°
Wasser: 21°

Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (14. Okt. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

leider besitze ich immer noch kein Teichthermometer 

Langsam nähern sich die Nachttemperaturen dem Nullpunkt. _bibber_
Mal sehen, wann wir den Teichfilter einmotten.
Von Temperaturen wie auf Paros können wir nur träumen.... 

Tagsüber ist es (noch) angenehm warm... bei ca. 18°C. Das soll sich aber zum WE hin ändern :cry:
Ich habe gestern auf dem Grundstück die erste ca. 17m lange (Blüten-)Hecke gepflanzt... hinterher hatte ich 1m hoch ineinander gestapelte leere Töpfe zu entsorgen 8)


----------



## Dodi (14. Okt. 2005)

Hi,

grad mal geschaut: Luft: 14,6 - Wasser 13,7 Grad.
Heute wieder super Sonnenwetter! Was für eine Entschädigung für den miesen August!

@ Annett:

Ich habe auch kein richtiges Teichthermometer. Die einfache Lösung:
Habe einach ein Innen- u. Außenthermometer mit einem Außenfühler-Kabel ein ein Häuschen beim Teich gestellt und den Außenfühler durch ein Fenster hindurch und in die Einlauftonne vom Bodenlauf gehängt - da meine ich, die tiefste Teichtemperatur messen zu können.
Also, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, das Thermometer in der Nähe des Teiches in einem Raum oder zumindest irgendwie trocken aufstellen kannst, wäre das doch eine Idee, oder? Kannst ja vielleicht den Fühler in Deinen Filter hängen oder so...
Beim Lidl gibt's übrigens am 20.10. so ein Thermometer mit 2,7 m langem Außenfühler-Kabel für nur € 3,99 - sicher eine preiswerte Lösung zu den doch recht teuren Teichthermometern.


----------



## graubart48 (14. Okt. 2005)

Hi Dodi,
das ist eine guteIdee.   
damuß ich dochgleich mal schaun wie ich das unterbringen kann.
schönen Gruß vom Alfsee
Erwin


----------



## Doris (14. Okt. 2005)

Ich seh´s schon kommen.

Bald läuft ein Kabel vom Bootsschuppen quer über die Terasse zum Teich, um dort ständig die Wassertemperatur abzulesen  
Dabei haben wir doch ein Thermometer


----------



## Steffen (17. Okt. 2005)

hi...

Heute immer wieder mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bei 13,2 Grad um 17 Uhr...


----------



## kwoddel (17. Okt. 2005)

Hi

REGEN ???? was ist das denn? schon seit 2 Wochen nicht, aber merklich kühler, so ich würde sagen Wasser soooooooooooooooooooo kalt :?  und Luft sooooooo kalt    . Wasser 13,5 °, Luft 14°

Eindeutig zu kalt für mich  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Dodi (17. Okt. 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Heute nachgeschaut: Tiefsttemp. Nacht: 4,3° - Tags so um die 12 - jetzt 9,5 - Wasser: um die 11° - brrrrrrr!
Aber Sonne!!!


----------



## Thorsten (17. Okt. 2005)

Hi @ all,

jep, Sonne ohne ende aber schon sehr kalt.  :? 

9   Grad Wasser
12 Grad Luft


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Okt. 2005)

Bei mir warens heute morgen: Wassertemperatur 7 Grad
                                             Lufttemperatur 2,2 Grad
Die Nacht hats hier den ersten Frost gegeben.

MfG Frank


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Okt. 2005)

so also bei uns sind momentan draußen 14.6 grad
wasser hatte gestern mittag gegen halb 1 um die 12 grad. 11.8 oder so.
hab das netzt überm teich gespannt weil langsam die ersten blätter kommen
heut nacht um halb 12 warens 6,5 grad draußen.
wann schaltet ihr die pumpe ab und holt sie raus ? hab tierisch angst das mir meine babys verrecken.


----------



## Thorsten (18. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Haiflayer,

bitte für solche Fragen einen neuen Thread öffnen, oder guckst Du  Hier

Hier sollen nur die Temperaturen eingestellt werden.
Sonst wird es zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## Steffen (18. Okt. 2005)

Hi....


stand 18:28 Uhr 9,6 Grad draußen kein Regen aber kalt wird es nun langsam....... die Nacht sollen es ja nur noch 3 Grad werden.......


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns war es heut morgen schon recht frisch... ich schätze fast 0°C.. Rauhreif auf den Wiesen; aber Sonne! 
(ich gehe nachher mal schauen, ob die __ Dahlien noch leben... dann weiß ich es genauer  )
Durch die Temperaturschwankungen (zw. Tag und Nacht) hat mein "Dicker" immer wieder mit Koliken zu kämpfen... es macht einen echt verrückt!   

@Dodi
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Lidl-Angebot!
Da ich morgen eh in Leipzig bin... werd ich mir gleich 1 oder 2 davon zulegen!


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2005)

Hi,

ich nochmal...
Also Bodenfrost hatten wir diese Nacht wohl. 
Die Wasserbehälter der Vierbeiner (auf der Koppel) hatten dünne Eisschichten...
Die __ Dahlien leben aber noch.
Sogar die trop. Seerose zeigt immer noch eine Blüte  die ist...


----------



## Thorsten (19. Okt. 2005)

grade Gemessen...

9 Grad Luft - 8 Grad Wassertemperatur und Regen.

Werde am WE den Filter wohl drosseln, der Herbst ist da


----------



## Dodi (19. Okt. 2005)

Hi,

auch ich habe gerade geschaut: Luft: 9,5°  Wasser: 10,2° - wieder Sonne!


----------



## Thorsten (21. Okt. 2005)

Hi @ all,

ein auf und ab...

14 Grad Luft
11 Grad Wasser

Die Fische sind aber schon* deutlich* ruhiger gworden...


----------



## Annett (21. Okt. 2005)

Hi zusammen,

dank Dodis Tipp konnte ich heute endlich mal wieder die Teichtemperatur messen...
10°C 10Uhr
11°C 12Uhr
mal sehen, was die Min/Max-werte über Nacht sagen.
Leider löscht das Teil 0Uhr automatisch die alten Werte 

Luft (in der Holzkiste) angeblich 17°C .. keine Ahnung, ob das stimmen kann.


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Okt. 2005)

hi

also letzte woche wars bei uns richtig herbstig. da waren die fischis sehr ruhig. die woche ham wir tagsüber wieder an die 19grad. gestern warn se richtig lebendig. sehr blöd dieses auf und ab. kann mir auch nich vorstellen das das gesund is für die


----------



## Dodi (24. Okt. 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Heute Nachmittag: Luft 8,5° - Wasser 11,2° und Regen!
Sch... Wetter!


----------



## Thorsten (27. Okt. 2005)

Kaum zu glauben.....  

Luft 19 Grad
Wasser 12 Grad

Strahlender Sonnenschein.


----------



## Dodi (29. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Ihr's!

Grad nachgeschaut: Luft 12,8° - Wasser 13,5° - tolles Herbstwetter heute!


----------



## Thorsten (30. Okt. 2005)

Hi Dodi,

mensch da habt Ihr es bei euch aber kalt   

Gestern
Luft: 20 Grad
Wasser : 13 Grad

Strahlender Sonnenschein  :razz:


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern bei uns: 
Luft max. 18°C
Wasser immerhin noch 13,5°C

Heute ist bei uns eigentlich Feiertag... und ich darf arbeiten, wie viele andere auch  8)

Dabei haben wir auch heute wieder strahlenden Sonnenschein und es gibt


----------



## Thorsten (7. Nov. 2005)

grad nochmal schnell geguckt...bevor es dunkel ist.

11 Grad Luft - mal wieder Regen   

8 Grad Wasser - auch recht nass


----------



## Dodi (7. Nov. 2005)

Hi!

Auch noch mal 'nen Blick riskiert:

Luft: 10° - heute ab und an Regenschauer 
Wasser: 10°

Gleichstand!


----------



## Thorsten (12. Nov. 2005)

Hi,

Wasser seit drei Tagen 8 Grad
Luft 11 Grad


----------



## Steffen (12. Nov. 2005)

Hi...

Luft grade 19:08:04 / 6,8 Grad   
Wasser Kalt "zitter"


----------



## Thorsten (16. Nov. 2005)

brrr solangsam wirds echt kalt...

5 Grad Luft
7 Grad Wasser

ist nichts für mich...ich will Sonne und es warm haben  8)


----------



## Steffen (16. Nov. 2005)

hi....

Grade 3,8 Grad 22:30

@Thorsten...

Nur  für dich damit der Tag sonnig startet!!!


----------



## Thorsten (18. Nov. 2005)

Moin,moin,

heute gab es den richtigen ersten Frost  

Luft  -2 Grad...  allerdings gefühlte Temp. -15   
Wasser 4 Grad


----------



## Frank (18. Nov. 2005)

Auch ein moin, moin,

ich kann zwar nix zu temperaturen sagen (hab alle Thermometer im Winter weggeschlossen brrrrr), aber gestern abend um ca. 19.15 waren alle "geparkten" Autos in Osnabrück mit einer dünnen Schneeschicht bedeckt.

Einen Vorteil habe ich als "Nochnichtteichinhaber": Ich brauche mir keine Gedanken um das überleben der Pflanzen und Fische in diesem Winter zu machen.    

Aber nächstes Jahr. Freu, freu


----------



## Steffen (19. Nov. 2005)

Morgen,

Gestern erster Schnee bei 2 Grad im Auto !!!!!

Und grade 3.1 Grad !!!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Nov. 2005)

Zu den heutigen Temperaturen heißt es nur: Kapitän, Eisberg Backbord voraus. (-5 Grad, geschlossene Eisdecke auf dem Teich, strahlend blauer Himmel)

MfG Frank


----------



## Dr.J (19. Nov. 2005)

Morgen,

also ich hab seit heute meine Fischis einsperren lassen von der Natur.  :twisted: Mr. Frost hat sein Bestes gegeben. Zu den Temperaturen muss ich wohl nix mehr sagen.


----------



## Frank (19. Nov. 2005)

Hi,

bei uns sah es heute morgen so aus:


----------



## Thorsten (19. Nov. 2005)

HI,

ähnlich wie bei uns...nur wir haben hier Nebel, ist nix mit Foto machen  8) 

Kalte Grüsse......................


----------



## Frank (19. Nov. 2005)

Moin Thorsten,

öööööhm, du solltest vorher auch den Objektivdeckel entfernen.  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Petra (19. Nov. 2005)

Moin alle

Bei uns sah es genauso Frostig aus heute.
Temperatur war bei - 3 der Teich hatte eine Eisschicht von 0,02 millimeter habe sie extra gemessen das wasser des Teiches war - 5 grad sehr kalt würde ich mal sagen.  
Gruss Petra


----------



## Annett (19. Nov. 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

NOCH haben wir keinen Frost.
Die Wege sind sehr schlammig, das Wetter ist trüb...

@Petra
-5°C Wassertemp. kann aber nur sein, wenn Du das Eis gemessen hast... ;-)
flüssiges Wasser hat *immer* Werte über 0°C; außer man hat Salz darin aufgelöst.


----------



## Doris (19. Nov. 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen

Heute morgen um 9 Uhr gemessen:
Luft -1° C
Wasser 0° C  und mit ner dünnen Eisschicht bedeckt


----------



## Thorsten (22. Nov. 2005)

gerade mal geschaut...

Luft 1 Grad
Wasser 4 Grad

Gemessen 16:30 Uhr


----------



## Annett (25. Nov. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

draußen sind es über Nacht -2°C geworden.
Der Wind pfeifft über den Hof und verweht den wenigen Schnee.
Weitere winzige Flocken fallen.


----------



## Thorsten (25. Nov. 2005)

Moin Moin,

Temp. und Bilder habe ich (noch) keine...war noch nicht draußen.

Im Moment schneit es hier auch und wir haben einen anständigen Sturm dabei   

*Tief Thorsten *schlägt  richtig zu


----------



## Doris (25. Nov. 2005)

Hallihallo

Hab mal eben aus dem Fenster geschaut...
Dicke Schneeflocken überall, das Thermometer sagt 0° C und bei mir auf dem PC laufen Lieder über Schneeflocken und Winter.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2005)

Bei mir ist der Gartenteich und der Rest vom Garten dank Thorsten :-x  unter einer 20cm dicken Schneedecke verschwunden.

MfG Frank


----------



## Thorsten (25. Nov. 2005)

grade geschaut...

Luft 0 Grad
Wasser im Teich 1 Grad
Wasser im Filter 5 Grad


@ frank,
20 cm, wow das ist heftig...unser "Schnee" ist wieder geschmolzen.


----------



## wonti (25. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Thosten,
1° C ist schon ganz schön tief. Stimmt dein Thermometer, wenn du im Filter noch 5°C hast?
1°C ist für Koi entschieden zu wenig aber ich denke das weiß du selbst.
Bei mir sind es nur noch 5°C und ich habe heute den Teich mit Luftpolsterfolie abgedeckt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Steffen (25. Nov. 2005)

Hi...

Heute ist der erste Schnee gefallen    bei - 2 Grad....

Teich ist nun auch zugefroren!!!


----------



## Thorsten (25. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

nun ja, die gemessene Temperatur im Teich ist nur 10 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche von mir gemessen worden.

Da der Teich ca. 1,80m tief ist, mache ich mir da weniger sorgen um die Koi.

Das die Temperatur im Patronenfilter höher ist, wird wohl daran liegen das ich diesen eingegraben und die zu - 
Abläufe mit Luftpolsterfolie "gedämmt" habe.  Hier zu lesen
Das ist der erste Winter in dem der Filter durchläuft, mal sehen wie klappt.


P.s.
Nächstes Jahr rüste ich auf Schwerkreaft um, dann sollte es noch besser funktionieren.  8)


----------



## Thorsten (3. Dez. 2005)

mal wieder gemessen.... 

Luft 4 Grad
Wasser 4 Grad
Filter 6 Grad

Wie siehts bei euch aus??


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Dez. 2005)

So, 
der Schnee (die übriggebliebenen 10cm von Thorsten) ist endlich wieder weg (bis gestern Abend war noch alles weiß) dank des warmen Regens in der Nacht. Zur Zeit 8 Grad Lufttemperatur, ??? Wassertemperatur (noch Eis auf dem Teich)

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (6. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist immer noch Eis auf dem Teich. Es beginnt zwar zu tauen, aber der Kater mußte vorwitzig wieder testen und ist nicht eingebrochen!
Einen kleinen Fisch habe ich kurz unterm Eis gesehen.
Die Trauerweide hat ihre letzten Blätter auf dem Teich verteilt; wird Zeit dass sie umzieht   

Lufttemperatur ist bei ca. 5°C, soll die kommenden Tage aber wieder stetig fallen.


----------



## Dodi (6. Dez. 2005)

Hallo, zusammen!

Heute war es mit 6,5° relativ "mild". Ich habe sogar 'ne gute halbe Stunde noch was im Garten getan, denn heute Nachmittag war es sogar trocken!

Wassertemp. weiß ich nicht, da mein Thermometer normalerweise im Filter hängt, der jetzt abgeschaltet ist. Aber Eis ist keines mehr drauf - war eh' nur teilweise zugefroren.


----------



## Thorsten (14. Dez. 2005)

mal wieder gemessen....

6 Grad Wasser (Teich)
6 Grad Wasser (Filter)
Luft 9 Grad

so kann es von mir aus bleiben...aber fürs WE ist Schnee und Eis angesagt


----------



## Thorsten (5. Jan. 2006)

laaaaaange her, aber heute morgen mal gemessen.........

Luft -3 Grad 
1 Grad Wasser Teich
5 Grad Wasser Filter

Bei euch?????


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2006)

dann will ich mal wieder.......

Luft 4 Grad
Wasser im Teich 5 Grad
Wasser im Filter 5 Grad

Und bei Euch???


----------



## Dodi (18. Jan. 2006)

Hi,

damit sich Thorsten hier nicht so alleine fühlt...

Luft: eben über 0°
Wasser ???? - Teich bis auf kleine Stelle zugefroren!
Hab im Moment kein Thermometer im Teich - erst wieder, wenn der Filter läuft...


----------



## Steffen (18. Jan. 2006)

hallo

Gestern Schnee  bei - 8 - 10 Grad minus.........


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Jan. 2006)

Zur Zeit: Luft 0 Grad; alles voll supernassem Schnee; Teich weiterhin Eisbedeckt; dickster Nebel

MfG Frank


----------



## Steffen (22. Jan. 2006)

Heute Morgen


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Steffen,

 bei uns ist die Temperatur zwischen 0 und 9Uhr von 0°C auf -10°C gefallen. 
Gestern noch Regen; Heute klirrend kalt und leicht krümmelnder Schneefall.
Den brauchen wir auch dringend, sonst verabschieden sich die ersten Getreidesorten durch den Kahlfrost


----------



## Petra (22. Jan. 2006)

Guten Morgen

Heute Morgen um 10 Uhr hatten wir schon 10Grad Plus so richtiges Frühlings Wetter Sonnenschein war auch dabei.
Jetzt um 10:50 ist die Sonne weg und es wird Grau  

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (22. Jan. 2006)

öhm schließe mich Petra _fast_ an... 

7 Grad Luft alles grau in grau, kein Regen.


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2006)

Na dann werde ich die Kälte mal etwas weiter zu Euch rüber schieben 
Nicht das Euch im Sommer dann die ganzen Blattläuse plagen.
(mache mir ja nur Sorgen) :twisted:  8)


----------



## Petra (22. Jan. 2006)

Hi Annett

Wenn ich erlich bin brauche ich diese kälte nicht umbedingt.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Dodi (22. Jan. 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Bei uns sind derzeit - 5,5 ° bei stahlblauem Himmel mit super Sonnenschein!  

Gerade fing Gestern wieder der Teich an, aufzutauen - nun wieder alles dicht (bis auf ein Loch vom Sprudelstein).

Es ist eine so trockene Luft, dass kein Auto vereist ist, obwohl es Gestern den ganzen Tag geregnet hat!

Heute Nacht waren - 7° Tiefsttemperatur.


----------



## Harti (22. Jan. 2006)

schöne -11,5 Grad Luft.
Teich ist bei 6 Grad Wassertemp (Heizung an).

In der Nacht werden bestimmt  -20 Grad (zitter)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Jan. 2006)

Temperatur weiterhin um die 0 Grad, von sibirischer Kälte in Mittelhessen noch keine Spur


----------



## Petra (22. Jan. 2006)

Hi

Temeratur um 17:30 -1Grad bei uns im Ruhrpott

Gruss Petra


----------



## Maurizio (22. Jan. 2006)

Hi leute  ,

Teich:1°C - 2°C
Luft:0°C - 2°C
Hälterung:10°C- 11°C (mit kompelttem Teich besatz)

Habe gerade das Wasser in der Hälterung gewechselt.Eins sag ich euch 10°C Warmes Wasser ist *VERDAMMT KALT*.


----------



## Thorsten (22. Jan. 2006)

Ein wahres Wort Maurizio    Das kann sehr kalt sein............


----------



## koi-express (23. Jan. 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Kaiserslautern aktuell um 10:00Uhr 23.02.2206

klarer Himmel Sonnenschein verdammt kalt - 6,5 c
*Filterausgang zum Teich plus 5,8c*





Gruß
Thorsten
_________________
www.koi-express.de


----------



## Dodi (23. Jan. 2006)

Moin,

Temperatur aktuell 11.30 Uhr: - 9° - letzte Nacht: - 11,5°!!
Teich zugefroren, musste erstmal mit heiß Wasser den Sprudelstein wieder in Gang bringen (3/4 Std. in der Kälte!).

Das einzig Gute ist, die Sonne scheint vom wolkenlosen Himmel...


----------



## Annett (23. Jan. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns waren es heute Nacht, wie angesagt, direkt am Haus -15°C... draußen am Teich wahrscheinlich sogar -16/17°C.
Wenn man mit Wasser hantieren muß (Wasserversorgung der Vierbeiner), ist jede Temperatur des selbigen zu kalt und die Finger kühlen zu schnell aus. Brrr!!
Nächste Nacht könnte es noch kälter werden. 
Aber was sollen da erst die Mecklenburger, Erzgebirgler oder Thüringer sagen? 
Unser Problem bleibt, dass wir absolut keine schützende Schneedecke liegen haben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Jan. 2006)

Temperatur heute morgen um 7.30 nur  -11,4 Grad
um 13.45 -3,7 Grad (konnte sogar wieder mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt die Hunde im Garten beaufsichtigen und einen Kontrollgang übern Teich machen- der trockenen Luft sei dank)


----------



## Thorsten (23. Jan. 2006)

also wir hatten heutemorgen "nur" -7 Grad...das reicht mir aber voll und ganz.

Gefühlte Temp. um die -30 Grad


----------



## Steffen (23. Jan. 2006)

Hi...

@Throsten:

-7 Grad da kann ich ja nur lachen  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

Heute bei mir .........


----------



## Dodi (23. Jan. 2006)

Hallo, Steffen!

Sag mal, woher kommst Du? - Nicht, dass ich neugierig wäre...  
In Deinem Profil konnte ich leider nichts darüber finden.
Möchte nur wissen, wo die netten Leuts hier so leben.


----------



## Thorsten (2. Feb. 2006)

Hi @ all, 

nach dem wir in den letzten Tagen mit +Graden verwöhnt worden sind, haben wir es nun wieder -5 Grad. :cry: 

Es muss doch bald mal Schluß sein...............


----------



## Annett (2. Feb. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

PLUSGRADE????? 

Schön wäre es!! Seit Wochen kommt das Thermometer kaum an die 0°C-Marke :cry:
Ich hab es soooo satt!
Nicht mal Koppel ablesen kann ich, weil alles festgefroren ist... schäme mich schon richtig für die Berge an Pferdeäpfeln


----------



## Thorsten (2. Feb. 2006)

Hi Annett,

versuche es mal mit einen Hammer und Meißel   

Aber es wird echt Zeit....mir langt es auch!


----------



## Dodi (9. Feb. 2006)

Hi, zusammen!

Gestern mal die Teichtemp. gemessen: in ca. 10 cm Tiefe nur 0,8°
Zum Großteil noch eine Eisschicht von gut 10 cm auf dem Teich!
A....kalt!
Luft: Tags waren es immerhin so knapp 6° - heute wieder nur knapp 3°,
dafür Regen und auch viele große Schneeflocken.

Hoffentlich wird's bald Frühling!


----------



## koi-express (9. Feb. 2006)

*Hallo Leute hier aktuelle Bilder vom Teich,aufgenommen heute um
16:30 Uhr. Temperatur 7,8 c alles schwimmt oben und sucht nach Futter.*







*Aber schöner ist es im warmen Wohnzimmer die Koi im Fernsehen live zu sehen.



*








*Auch in unserem anderen Teich, ohne Heizung jedoch Abgedeckt stehen die Naturteich Koi an der Oberfläche.Sehr Winterharte Japaner.  *










Grüße 
Thorsten
____________________
www.koi-express.de
www.Koi-Forum-Pfalz.de


----------



## wonti (10. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Thorsten,
kannst du mir etwas über deine Unterwasserkamera bzw. Technik erzählen. Ich habe schon längere Zeit Spaß an so etwas und ich würde dann auch gerne Livebilder auf meiner Homepage senden.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## koi-express (11. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Uwe,

ich sende die mal die technischen Daten der Cam zu.
Es gibt halt wie auch bei Werkzeug große Qualitäts Unterschiede.
Du kannst welche für 299€ gekommen aber auch für 1200 €, meine zählt
eher zu denr oberen Preisklassen.Aber für Livebilder aud der HP halt optimal.

zum Beispiel schaltet die Cam bei Dunkelheit nicht auf SW sondern liefert weiter Farbbilder.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## papa-charly (12. Feb. 2006)

Hi, an alle mit Frostbeulen,

hier mal die aktuellen Wetterdaten aus Duisburg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Feb. 2006)

Seit gestern ist endlich der sch... Schnee verschwunden, der warme Regen nagt gewaltig an der 20-25cm dicken Eisschicht auf dem Teich (der Rand ist schon fast frei. Lufttemperatur gerade 9,4 Grad. Wenn es weiterhin so bleibt dürfte das Eis bis zum Wochenende Geschichte sein (dann schau mer mal ob der dicke Schuppi noch lebt, das blöde Vieh wollte sich im Herbst ja nicht fangen lassen - zwecks Umsatz bei die Forellen im Löschteich). Bin schon mal gespannt wenn die ersten Quacker wieder im Teich auftauchen. Letztes Jahr saßen schon welche nach 3 eisfreien Tagen im Teich (Bewohner aus dem Garten und der Nachbarschaft)

MfG Frank


----------



## Thorsten (21. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi zusammen,

gerade gemessen.....

Teich 1 Grad (Messung ca. 20cm tiefe)
Filter 6 Grad
Luft -1 Grad


----------



## Thorsten (6. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

ich mal wieder........

Teich 1 Grad
Filter 4 Grad
Luft 0 Grad

kein Ende in Sicht


----------



## jochen (6. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

hey.......

es schneit, und schneit, und schneit vom Teich keine Sicht
Schneehöhe 50cm
Luft -1 Grad


----------



## Steffen (6. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

hi..

heute war es wieder bitter kalt um 7 Uhr waren im Auto - 8 Grad zitter


----------



## Annett (12. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

heute: Lufttemperatur Max.-2°C, Min. -5,5°C (bis jetzt)
Fast durchgängig leichter bis mittlerer Schneefall; ohne Verwehungen sind wir bei ca. 6cm.
Stellenweise liegen aber auch gute 50cm... Wind aus nördlicher Richtung.
Die nächsten 2 Nächte soll es -8°C geben 

Und die Wassertemperatur.. naja, die teile ich mit, wenn ich es mal wieder zu Gesicht bekomme 
Vorher müssen gute 25cm Eis schmelzen.


----------



## kwoddel (12. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo
Ich messe erst gar nicht, denn es ist eindeutig zu KALT


----------



## Dodi (12. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Also, bei uns derzeit 30-40 cm Schnee, der Teich friert so langsam aber sicher wieder zu...

Letzte Nacht waren es 10,4 ° unter Null, für heute Nacht sagen die einen - 10-12, die anderen sogar bis - 18° vorher, hoffentlich wird's nicht so kalt!
Mache mir jetzt ernsthaft Sorgen um die Exoten im Garten!


----------



## koi-express (12. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo

@Dodi 
da hilft nur eins Heizung volles Rohr aufdrehen.


Gruß
Thorsten
-------------------
www.koi-express.de


----------



## Dodi (12. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Thorsten!

Wie, im Garten auch Heizung aufdrehen?


----------



## koi-express (12. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Dodi,

3 KW Strom Heizung mit Abdeckung 11,2c plus alles schwimmt.

Hier Impressionen





















Grüße
Thorsten
______________________
www.koi-express.de


----------



## Annett (13. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

die Nachttemperatur ist heute 7Uhr bei -10°C angekommen... soviel zu den versprochenen minimalen -8°C  
Dafür schaut jetzt die Sonne raus... 

@koi-express

wirklich schöne Pics, aber:
Ich hoffe, die ISDN-und Modem-Surfer können auch daran teilhaben.
Könntest Du die Bilder deshalb in Zukunft ein bissle kleiner einstellen oder einfach  die Pics gleich hier hochladen? (das dauert keine Minute)
Dann sind entsprechend kleine Vorschaubilder im Beitrag zu sehen. 

Ich weiß noch zu gut, wie genervt man am Bildschirm hockt und hofft die Bilder doch noch irgendwann sehen zu können


----------



## Dodi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi zusammen!

Letzte Nacht sage und schreibe 12,4 ° unter Null!
Das ist der Top-Wert bei uns für diesen Winter!!!!
Der Teich ist schon fast wieder zugefroren...

Die einzige Entschädigung ist der Suuuper-Sonnenschein gestern und heute.


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallöchen

Heute Früh - 5°, bedeckt, kein Schneefall
Heute Abend - 2°, bedeckt, kein Schneefall, auflebender Westwind

Der Teich ist kompl. gefroren, bis auf den Bacheinlauf.

LG Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (13. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi zusammen,

Teich vergessen zu messen 
Luft -2 (mittags 16:00 Uhr) - Nachtemp. gestern -7 Grad
Heute Mittag, Sonne pur gewesen


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Thorsten



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Teich vergessen zu messen
> Luft -2 (mittags 16:00 Uhr) - Nachtemp. gestern -7 Grad
> Heute Mittag, Sonne pur gewesen



Mittag - 16:00  :? 

Du ißt aber spät   

Wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend
Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (13. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Helmut......... 

ich esse sogar noch später


----------



## Digicat (13. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Thorsten



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Helmut.........
> 
> ich esse sogar noch später



Ich weiß, das Nachtmahl  

LG Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (18. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

wir haben hier strahlenden Sonnenschein bei +3 Grad.

Werde mich heute mal in den Garten "trauen" und schauen was ich so anstellen kann 

Das Wetter lockt ..............


----------



## Frank (18. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin moin,

hmmm, meine kurze Hose hab ich ja gestern schon in voller Vorfreude auf heute aus dem Keller gekramt. ... Aber von Sonne ist hier weit und breit nix zu sehen. 
Temperaturen sind zum Kleben ebenfalls immer noch viiiiieeeel zu niedrig (um die 2°C). 
Ich krieg hier bald ne Krise, oder nen Anfall, oder nen Winterkoller, oder was weiß ich...   

Werden gleich wahrscheinlich losfahren und uns verschiedene Steinbrüche hier anschauen, um Steine für unseren Bachlauf und die Hochbeeteinfassung auszusuchen. 
Wenn meine Frau denn Lust hat bei dem Wetter...  

PS. Hmmm, hat wohl keine Lust ... Arrgghhh


----------



## Petra (18. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Morgen Ihr beiden

Bei uns ist auch Sonnenschein +4 Grad sowas von supi

Ich war heute Morgen auch schon los gefahren um mir Steinplatten und Steine anschauen da wo ich war  sind die Preise sehr gut eine Steinplatte der länge von 120cm x Breite 50cm 9,50 euro und die Steine die ich brauche Kostet die Tonne 12,- euro echt schöne Steine .
Da ich die Steine ja noch brauche für meinen Bachlauf werde ich sie mir da wohl kaufen und bringen lassen denn mit meinem Kleinen PKW bekomme ich sie wohl nicht mit mein PKW würde da  nicht mitmachen.

So Wünsche euch noch einen Schönen Tag 

Gruss Petra


----------



## Dodi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin zusammen!

Bei uns heute tristes, graues Wetter - von Sonne keine Spur. Temp. knapp 1° über Null - Wasser: nicht gemessen, mag gar nicht rausgehen!

Geht es Euch auch so?


----------



## Petra (18. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Dodi

Nicht Schlecht das Bild )))

Gruss Petra


----------



## Dr.J (18. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

Im Osten nix Neues. +5 Grad und trüb. 

@Dodi
Geniales Bild


----------



## Thorsten (18. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

so, 30 min. "Gartenarbeit" haben mir gereicht.(Spaltsieb gereingt-Fische geguckt )

Es lockt zwar, aber trotzdem ist es bitterkalt......... :?


----------



## Digicat (19. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Heute herrlicher Sonnenschein 
kein Wind 

Frühtemperatur (07:30): -4°G
Mittag: +8°C
Abend (18:00): +4°C
jetzt (21:32): +1°C

Teich (Mittag): +3°C

Leider der Teich: Oberflächeneis hat sich gebildet  

LG Helmut


----------



## Dodi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute strahlender Sonnenschein bei knapp + 2,5°
nach lausigen - 5° in der Nacht!

Temperatur im Teich heute Nachmittag: 4,1° (etwa 15 cm unterhalb der Oberfläche gemessen), Flachzone, die etwa 20 cm tief ist: bereits 5,7°!

Teich ist jetzt - endlich - komplett aufgetaut!!!


----------



## Annett (24. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin zusammen,

von solchen Temperaturen im Wasser kann ich nur träumen.
Die Flachzonen sind tagsüber aufgetaut.. nachts kommt dann Frost (-2,5°C diese Nacht). Von den Tiefenzonen reden wir besser nicht. 
Vorgestern habe ich den ersten Teichbewohner gesichtet-lebend! Es war ein junger __ Goldfisch. Mal sehen, ob der Rest auch durchgekommen ist.

Z.Z. haben wir 0°C und Sonnenschein, es sollen aber noch +8-10°C werden. Na mal sehen


----------



## Petra (24. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Morgen zusammen

Heute Morgen um 5 Uhr Temparatur -2Grad jetzt um 10.15 Uhr +7 Grad ich hoffe ja das das Wetter so bleibt.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (25. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

heute....

12  Grad Luft!!!!
 8   Grad Wasser!!!!

Sonne und Regen wechseln sich ab.....

DER FRÜHLING IST DA


----------



## Maurizio (25. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Aktuell:

TEICH 8°C - 8,5°C
LUFT  15°C

SONNE SONNE SONNE 

MFG


----------



## Dodi (25. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Letzte Nacht 1° über Null, seit langem die erste Nacht ohne Frost!!!!

Heute tagsüber 3° - Teich 4° und - leider - Regen!
Noch nix mit Frühling... aber soll ja noch kommen.
Bei uns im Norden dauert es eben etwas länger!


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Teichfreunde

Bei uns hat`s aktuell (16:05)

Luft: + 9°C
Wasser: + 6°C

Leider fast nur Regen, mit gelegentlichen Sonnenschein.
Kein Wind.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Annett (26. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin,

aktuell 10°C Lufttemperatur bei Dauerregen.
Der Teich ist beim reinfassen eiskalt.
Im Wasser schwimmt eine große L-förmige Eisscholle.. und im Garten gibt es augenscheinlich viel zu tun. 
Aber nicht heute, bei diesem Wetter 

Da werden wir wohl besser am Haus weiter werkeln


----------



## Thorsten (26. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

14 Grad  immo, kein Regen

....deshalb werde ich mich jetzt betätigen und den Pflanzfilter anwerfen


----------



## Frank (26. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Thorsten,

menno menno, da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen: *Den Pflanzenfilter anwerfen*.  Hört sich ja goil an.  

Glühst du den noch vor? ... mit Lötlampe? ... und dann mit Kurbel oder Schwungrad à la Lanz Bulldog?


----------



## Thorsten (26. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

jaja Frank, 

ich habe wenigstens einen...aber Du? 

Hast ja nur ein Loch ohne Folie, also Ruhe auf den billigen Plätzen


----------



## jochen (26. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo..

Da bin ich ja schon einen Schritt weiter als Frank, ich hab nämlich ein Loch mit Folie... 
Darauf schwimmt aber noch eine Eisdecke (ca.3cm.)
Außentemperatur 10 Grad, strömender Regen, da unser Garten auch im Sommer nicht soooooooooo trocken ist, ähnelt er momentan einen Sumpfgebiet.


----------



## Frank (26. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Jochen,



> da unser Garten auch im Sommer nicht soooooooooo trocken ist









 Habt ihr schon Sommer???


----------



## jochen (26. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hey Frank.

Nix Sommer eher noch Winter.. 

da hast du mich falsch verstanden...


----------



## Dodi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Der bisher wärmste Tag, der nun wirklich an Frühling erinnert!

Gerade gemessen, 19.15 h MESZ:
Luft: 13,4°
Wasser: 6°

Im Moment kein Regen, die Vögel singen noch...:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Die Temperaturen vor ein paar Minuten an meinem Teich. Luft +19 Grad; Wasser +12 Grad. Gestern wurde von einem unserer Cocker die Freibadsaison eröffnet. Momentan schon 38 Grasfrösche im Teich am v...... (hoffentlich bekommen die keine Vogelgrippe)

MfG Frank


----------



## Dodi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Gerade mal gemessen:

Luft: 7,8° - R E G E N, REGEN, REGEN!
Wasser: 8,3°


----------



## Thorsten (31. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

seit Tagen 12 Grad Wassertemp.  ...kurzerhand habe ich heute mal ein Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt und den "Modder" abgesaugt........

Ach ja, Luft 14 Grad und teilweise Regen, das WE soll ja bescheiden werden


----------



## StefanS (31. März 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute erstmals nach der Temperatur geschaut, weil ich am Wochenende wohl in den Teich muss: Um 19.00 Uhr waren es im Flachwasser 24 Grad.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Dodi (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Stefan!

Davon kann ich ja nur träumen!
Bei 24° hätte ich auch nichts dagegen, etwas in der Flachwasserzone zu arbeiten...


----------



## Thorsten (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Stefan,

geht das schon wieder los, dass Du uns hier ärgerst 

24 Wassertemp.? ... ich freue mich über 12 Grad konstant und dann kommst Du mit sowas 

Im übrigen, hier "schüttet" es momentan wie aus Eimern bei 10 Grad Luft ...................


----------



## Annett (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

@Stefan

24°C?  Klasse.

Ich nehme an, Du würdest um keinen Preis mehr zurücktauschen oder?  

@all
Bei uns sind es z.Z. 13,5°C Lufttemperatur. Es ist wechselhaft. Etwas Wind, wenig Sonne, ab und an ein Regenschauer... und ich gehe gleich meine wurzelnackten historischen Rosen pflanzen, die schon seit gestern im Paket warten  

Teich kann ich noch nicht messen, weil ich vom Teich-Thermometer gerade oben genannte Außentemperatur abgelesen habe (steht noch auf dem Fensterbrett)


----------



## Dodi (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Gerade gemessen:

Luft 11,4° - gerade ist die Sonne mal kurz zu Besuch, ansonsten heute nur Schauer, Schauer...

Wasser: 8,8°


----------



## koi-express (3. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

Unser Anlage läuft noch mit Heizung,aktuelle Temperatur 17,4c plus.
Alle Koi munter und fressen 3x mal täglich.
Nebenbei haben wir noch unsere Anlage umgebaut.

Gruß
Thorsten
___________________
www.koi-express.de
www.koi-forum-pfalz.de


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus

Die Algenblüte beginnt  

Luft: 15°C
Wasser: 12°C (Oberfläche 20cm tief)

Leichter Wind, aufgelockerte Bewölkung, kein Regen.

Liebe Grüsse 
Helmut

PS.: @ Thorsten: Schöne Anlage und wunderschöne Koi`s hast du


----------



## Thorsten (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

nach langer zeit mal wieder gemessen.........

Luft 16 Grad
Wasser 10 Grad

Trocken aber alles grau in grau


----------



## Frank (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

hmmm, wenn ich mir Thorstens Messungen so anschaue, dann glaube ich, das der nur bei gutem Wetter das Haus verlässt.


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus

Jetzt 20:24

Luft: 13,5°C
Wasser: 14°C

Bedeckt, leichter Südwind.

Heute den ganzen Tag Sonnenschein bis ca. 15:30 dann aufkommende Bewölkung.

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (21. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,

bei strahlenden Sonnenschein und 22 Grad 
 das erste mal Rasen gemäht dieses Jahr....

Die Teichtemparatur liegt zur Zeit bei 14 Grad.


----------



## Maurizio (21. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

*Hallo Leute!*
*
Teich: 16°C
Luft:   24°C

Gruß,

Mauri
*


----------



## Steffen (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

HI...
LUFT: 20,5 GRAD


----------



## Thorsten (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

hmmmmm heute nur 16 Grad und leichter Regen...tolles Wochenendwetter 

Eigentlich wollte ich die Grillsaison eröffnen..... grrr


----------



## Elfriede (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo aus Paros,

ich bin erst heute am Nachmittag  hier auf der Insel  angekommen. Das Wetter war während der zweitägigen Anreise  mit dem Schiff zwar nur teilweise sonnig, aber doch erheblich wärmer als in Österreich. Überrascht hat mich die Wassertemperatur im Teich mit bereits 22° und etwas mehr in den flacheren Außenbecken. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Dodi (27. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

um 18.30 h mal gemessen: 

Wasser: sage und schreiben schon 16° - hatte ich gar nicht vermutet!

Luft: auch 16°

Tja, dann geht's doch auf einmal so schnell...


----------



## Smily (28. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ich melde mich mal eben "links" von Hamburg. (Bei Bremerhaven)

Bei mir ist das Wasser noch saukalt. Da möchte ich nicht reinfallen. 
Bisher kam mein Teich noch nicht über 11,5 ° C. Dies nach einem sehr
warmen Tag gemessen. Den Vormittag hatte er nur 9°. 
Aber meine Fische welche ich in der Wohnung hatte den Winter über
habe ich nun alle in den letzten Tagen im Teich schwimmen lassen.

Die schwimmen alle munter herum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber fressen nichts. Mit einer Ausnahme: Mein Wels (Katzenwels)
Ich war mir nicht sicher ob es den überhaupt noch gibt.
Aber Vorgestern wurde er gesehen von vier Augen gleichzeitig. 
Hab mich tüchtig gefreut!

Ich hoffe ich kann mich bald wieder melden mit etwas höheren Temperaturen.

Auch wenn die Seerose wie auch die Teichrosen hier schon ein kleines Blatt
da unten haben... noch guckt hier keine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aus dem Erdloch...

*winke*
Smily

Momentan in Bremerhaven:

Messung vom: 28.04.2006 - 18:30 Uhr 

Windrichtung: NW 

Windgeschwindigkeit:      6.2 m/s 

Temperatur: 8.8 °C 

Luftfeuchte: 82.3 % 

Taupunkt: 6.0 °C 

Niederschlag: Ja 

Niederschlagsmenge: 0.0 mm 

Globalstrahlung: 73.9 W/m² 

Sonne: Nein 

Sonnenscheindauer: 6:05 h


----------



## Steffen (28. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo...


> Momentan in Bremerhaven:
> 
> Messung vom: 28.04.2006 - 18:30 Uhr
> 
> ...



Beeindruckend was hast du nur für eine Wetterstation ???? Ich hoffe die ganzen Daten werden nicht zu Pflicht     
*bei mir grade 12°C*


----------



## Thorsten (28. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi smily,
das nenne ich mal genaue Angaben 



Hi steffen,
ne ne mach dir mal keine Sorgen...mit sowas kann ich auch nicht dienen 


* Bei uns heute*:

Luft 21 Grad - Sonne pur
Wasser 14 Grad


----------



## Smily (28. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



			
				Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...
> 
> 
> Beeindruckend was hast du nur für eine Wetterstation ???? Ich hoffe die ganzen Daten werden nicht zu Pflicht
> *bei mir grade 12°C*



Die Wetterstation ist mitten in Bremerhaven.
Alle Daten sind "amtlich". Alle 10 Minuten wird alles genauestens erfasst.
Aber beachte doch mal die Sonnenscheindauer!!
Mehr wie oben angegeben wird es wohl nicht mehr, heut noch.
Aber es ist doch beachtlich wie ich finde.

Nichts sollte im privaten eine "Pflicht" darstellen.
Ich hab noch Dienst bis Dienstag. 
Gluckert nicht sooo viel Allohol *lall*  ... von wegen Tanz in den Mai und so...

Ich mach es auch nicht! *jaulll


----------



## Thorsten (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

sooooo gerade mal geschaut...

...strahlender Sonnenschein und jetzt schon *22* Grad

Wassertemp. *17* Grad

Bestes Grillwetter


----------



## Maurizio (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Leute!

Wusste schon garnicht mehr das Grillen so lecker schmeckt .

Wasser: 20°C
Luft: 24°C

Viele Grüße aus dem warmen Wiesbaden.


----------



## Thorsten (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Regen Regen Regen Regen Regen.............

12 Grad Luft
12 Grad Wasser


----------



## Friedhelm (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Unfreundlich

W - 13,8
L - 13,8

Und wenn ihr schon beim Klicken seid - was soll man bei diesem Wetter auch anderes machen - gebt der Melanie (unter "Allgemeines" im Besucher Award) doch auch ein paar liebe Klicks


----------



## Lurch (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Und im Allgäu
Windig, geschlossene Wolkendecke
Temp. im Teich 12°C
         am Teich 16°C
Es wird bestimmt regnen

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Elfriede (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Und hier auf Paros:

sehr windig, sehr heiß!

Lufttemperatur 35°
Wassertemperatur 28°

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Teichfreunde

Luft: 9°C
Wasser: 10°C

Fische haben heute früh Futter nicht mehr angenommen    .
Sch..... Wetter, REGEN, REGEN, ....... !!!!  

Liebe Grüsse aus dem verregneten Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## KamiSchami (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

yo, bei uns das gleiche.... ich will fischis sehen *ggg* shcöne pfingsten gruss kami


----------



## Dodi (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin zusammen!

Immo bedeckt, trocken, 
Luft 12,6° - 
Wasser 15,9°


----------



## Silke (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
bei uns Luft 14°C, Wasser 15°C.
Schöne Grüße aus Flensburg!


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi zusammen,

15 Grad Luft 
11 Grad Wasser

Keine Sonne in Sicht...alles bewölkt


----------



## Dodi (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Vor 6 Tagen noch Wasser 15,9° - 

nun 23°!!!

Luft 24°

Was so'n bisschen Sonne ausmacht...


----------



## Maurizio (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi!

Ich habe auch wieder 20°C Wasserteperatur.

Ging ganz schön schnell mit den 20°C  .


----------



## Dodi (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Gerade gemessen:

Wasser 24,1°
Luft 26°

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silke (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
bei uns heute morgen:
Wasser: 24°C (juchuu, endlich Baden!)
Luft: noch 22°C


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Keine Ahnung wie warm das Wasser ist (das Thermometer ist irgendwo zwischen den Pflanzen verschunden) . Jedenfalls stand ich gestern bis zur Gürtellinie im Teich zwegs abgestorben Pflanzenreste entsorgen und so um die 3cm kalt wars Wasser nicht  

MfG Frank


----------



## Maurizio (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo  !

Sonne:48°C  

Schatten:29°C  

Wasser:22-23°C  

Also für meinen Geschmack schon fast zu Warm.


----------



## Dodi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute war Hochsommer:

Luft: 31°
Wasser 26°

WAAAHNSINN!


----------



## Thorsten (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

uff.........

Luft (jetzt schon) 30,5 Grad
Wasser 23 Grad


----------



## Friedhelm (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nur gut, daß mein Teich zu 2/3 im Schatten liegt.

Wasser : 19,1 Grad


----------



## Dodi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Gerade geschaut:

Luft: 27,6° (immer noch sooo warm, hat aber "schon" um etwa 5° abgekühlt...)

Wasser: 27,1°


----------



## Maurizio (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute!

Luft: 30°C
Wasser:26°C


----------



## Petra (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute

Luft um 12.27Uhr 12°C
Wasser  10°C

Es wird Kühler Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Olli.P (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo ihr Teichianer,

also bei uns in der Ecke war's noch mit ca. 17°C und stahlendem Sonnenschein heute Nachmittag sehr angenehm.  

Als ich da so 'ne Stunde am Teich in der Sonne gelegen habe, bin ich bei der Wärme sogar ein wenig eingenickt 

Hat aber sehr gut getan  
ach so ja, im Teich ist das Wasser gegen 15.00Uhr noch so ca.15°C gewesen 


aber ab morgen ist's ja dann mit dem Sonnenschein wohl eher vorbei 



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## karsten. (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

und ich hab heute früh


*Scheiben gekratzt !*


muss weg !
Holz holen ,
Feuer machen !


----------



## Thorsten (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Eis???

Wir hatten heute 18 Grad Luft, Wassertemp. keine Ahnung...messe ich morgen mal.


----------



## kwoddel (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo 
also ich habe so ca.   18,7° im ganzen Teich   

Wie Thorsten? Haste die Eisbären schon alle erledigt und was ist mit den Piguinen? :? :?


----------



## Elfriede (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

um Wärme und Schönwetter braucht mich heute niemand beneiden, denn ein Sturmtief hat Paros  voll erwischt. 

Gestern noch konnte ich in meinem Teich schwimmen, mich an meinen  tropischen Seerosen erfreuen  und ein Sonnenbad genießen, heute peitscht ein kalter Sturm mit Windstärke 8-9 den Regen durch  jede Ritze ins Haus. Morgen soll es laut Wetterbericht mit Windstärke 10 noch schlimmer werden. Ich habe so ein Wetter mit Temperaturen  zwischen 13° und 14° im Oktober hier auf der Insel noch nie erlebt. 

Ich will mich aber nicht weiter beklagen, denn zum Glück gibt es wenigstens wieder Strom.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Der Winter rückt langsam näher . Die letzten zwei Nächte Frost bis -2 Grad, Wassertemperatur unter 8 Grad, aber immer noch keine Kraniche in Sicht 

MfG Frank


----------



## Dodi (23. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Auch heute wieder warmes Wetter:

17.00 Uhr: Wasser 15,9° - Luft: 18,4°

WAHNSINN! - Aber das dicke Ende kommt ja noch...


----------



## Thorsten (23. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Wahnsinn? 

Dodi, ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, absoluter Wahnsinn!!

Bei uns waren es heute 17 Grad Luft, wie im Frühing und das ende Oktober.....


----------



## Olli.P (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo alle miteinander,

bei uns sind's gerade:

16°C Lufttemperatur

und im Teich noch 14°C Wassertemp.



Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Und Morgen soll's dann wieder auf 20° geben      1

War gerade noch ma draussen; und nach der Warmen Brise die ich da abbekommen habe würde ich aml sagen: Das stimmt!!



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi zusammen,
morgen soll es bei uns bis zu *25 Grad* werden.

Unfassbar..........

Aktuell :

Luft 17 Grad - Wasser 12 Grad gemessen 17:00 Uhr


----------



## jochen (26. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo

heute 13:00 Uhr in bayrisch Sibirien... Hof an der Saale 21° C.

at home...16:30, am Teich 23°C....     , und im Teich 12,2°C...


----------



## Olli.P (26. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,


also bei uns hier im Münsterland ( Greven ) waren es um 13.45Uhr  22,5°C , die Temperatur im Teich ist so bei 15°C geblieben 



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo alle miteinander,


kommt jetzt doch langsam der Winter????

Heute um 15.15Uhr sah es bei uns wie folgt aus:


Am Teich ( Terasse ) 6° C
 

Im Teich 10° C 
 

Am Filterhäuschen ( Windgeschützt ) 
 

Im Filterhäuschen 
 


Da kann man doch mal sehen wie unterschiedlich die Temperaturen selbst auf ein paar m² Garten schwanken können




wie sieht's denn bei euch aus?????



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Petra (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi@all
Heute war es bei uns gerade mal +13Grad hat sich aber angefühlt bei dem Wind wie nur 5Grad echt kalt Brrrrrrrr
Im teich hatte ich um 17.35 noch gerade 10Grad plus hier ein bild von der Temperatur.

Sorry das das Bild nicht so gut ist warte auf meine neue Kamera


----------



## michaK (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Olaf,
hab gerade noch schnell ein bißchen Laub aus dem Teich gefischt und mir dabei ganz schön den A...sch abgefroren !!!!
Luft: 5,5°
Wasser : 9°

Alle Werte von heute, 17 Uhr 15 !

Gruß aus Burgdorf bei Hannover
Micha


----------



## Dodi (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute NaMi: Trocken, ein wenig Sonne - Luft 6,2° - dazu ein 
A. kalter Wind mit orkanartigen Böen - die Blätter gehen baden... (natürlich auch im Teich) 

Wasser nur noch 10,8°, Fischis haben auch nur noch wenig Appetit, aber sie schwimmen noch herum.


----------



## kwoddel (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

: : 18,6° Wasser


----------



## koi-pit (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

hallo leuts,
wasser 11 grad (tendenz sinkend)
luft 9 grad
die koi schwimmen noch, aber kommen kaum zur 
oberfläche


----------



## Steffen (1. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

*Hallo...
Luft grade 1,9 Grad !*


----------



## inge50 (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

grad gemessen, Luft 3,5 Grad, Wasser 6 Grad.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Thorsten (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi zusammen,

seit gestern ist es richtig kalt bei uns. :?

Luft 7 Grad
Wasser (noch) 11 Grad


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

bei mir im Teich gabs die Nacht dank laufendem Filter wohl einen ordentlichen Temperatursturz:
Gestern: Früh 10,5°C am Abend zu Sonnenuntergang 9,5°C
Heute Morgen 9Uhr herum: 4,5°C  
Alle Werte direkt im Filter gemessen.

Der Koi stand bewegungslos am Boden... 
Nur gut, dass es die nächsten Tage nicht mehr arg so kalt werden soll, sonst müßte der Filter abgeschalten werden.
Pumpe liegt noch auf 30cm Tiefe und der Skimmer läuft mit. Nach dem Sturm lag der halbe Schmetterlingsflieder im Teich. Da half auch nur noch der Kescher.


----------



## Sabine22076 (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
bei Euch ist es ja fast noch tropisch, wir haben jetzt ganze 0,4° und im Wasser sind´s grad mal noch 6°. 
Abgesehen vom ersten Schneefall und Wind das die Hälfte auch noch mehr als genug wäre.

Meine Fische haben schon den Rekord im Stillstehen gewonnen.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Sabine,

also bei mir waren das die Werte IM Teich. Wenn man was im Wasser gemacht hat, dann fallen die Hände vor Kälte fast ab. 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das Wasser dann besser in eine andere Form übergeht (fest und eher "trocken")  

Die Nacht hatten wir hier definitiv Frost... hatten Eis auf den Pfützen und im Flachbereich des Teiches. Wassereimer hatten ca. 1cm Eis.
Es wird halt allmählich WINTER!


----------



## Sabine22076 (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Annett,

na frag mal. Nur die __ Nase aus dem Haus zu halten ist momentan schon zu viel für mich. Wir waren gerade drei Tage in der Therme, sind im 38° warmen Wasser getümpelt und nun so was.
Werde mich morgen schleunigst auf den Weg nach Styrodur-Platten machen und die im Teich verankern, denn bei uns gehts wirklich oft schneller als man denkt.
Voriges Jahr um diese Zeit war schon alles vorbei und die Eisdecke ist nie mehr aufgegangen.
Pfui Teufel. Es nützt halt alles nichts - der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt(ich glaub der ist schon da). Jetzt setzt ich mich vor den Ofen und gehe niieee mehr weg.

verfrorene Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

man ist es bei euch noch warm. Gestern abend gabs bei mir die ersten weißen Flocken und die Nacht fiel die Temperatur auf -4 Grad (und einige meiner Tropenpflanzen hatten noch keinen Wintermantel an, da gab es Banane schwarzblättrig )

MfG frank


----------



## Olli.P (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,


wir haben hier aktuell 6° C Lufttemperatur und 9° C Wassertemperatur im Teich!!

Aber am WE soll's ja wieder bisschen Wärmer werden 


*Und der Jagertee schmeckt jetzt auch schon wieder,

da bleiben dann weingstens die Füße warm......* 


Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Dodi (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Letzte Nacht: -3° - der erste Frost!

Heute Morgen um 08.00 Uhr: Luft 1,5°.
Teich nur noch 7,5°, Fischis waren gaanz ruhig, schwammen erst gegen Mittag wieder etwas herum.


----------



## Petra (2. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!


Heute Morgen um 05.00 Uhr: Luft 1,5°. musste sogar Eis von der Autoscheibe Kratzen :-((((
Teich nur noch 5,5°, meine Goldi's waren gaanz ruhig, schwammen erst gegen Mittag wieder etwas herum.

Jetzt ist es draussen nur noch +5 Grad es wird Winter


----------



## Sabine22076 (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

 mein Teich ist komplett zugefroren und noch -1,5°.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Annett (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin,

also so schlimm ist's bei uns zum Glück noch nicht-wobei ich gerade wieder Gefühl in meine halb erfrorenen Ohren bekommen...  
Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich den Winter nicht mag? 

Gestern früh waren es noch +4°C - gemessen im Filter. Selbiger hatte auf der Abdeckung Rauhreif.  
Am Abend gabs beim Oldtimer-Verein noch Bratwürstchen... vom Holzkohlegrill. Die nächsten gibt es dann wahrscheinlich Anfang Januar. :crazy:

Heute nieselt es bei +3°C... da guck ich doch lieber Aquarium als Teich.


----------



## Thorsten (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin zusammen,

Luft 5 Grad 

Wasser k.A. war noch nicht draussen 

Jetzt gehts zu Hundeschule, mal ein bisschen die Ohren abfrieren.


----------



## Digicat (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus

Wasser 5°C, Luft 4,1°C, momentan kein Regen, stürmischer Wind aus Nord/West.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,


gerade gemessen;

Luft 10° C

Teichoberfläche 9° C

Am Bodenablauf 8° C

Im Filterhäuschen 12° C

Wetterlage: Bewölkt


Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Dodi (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo!

Momentan regnerisch bei 9°.
Wasser 7,8°, Fischis sind etwas geschwommen und haben eine winzige Kleinigkeit gefuttert...


----------



## Maurizio (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute!

Luft: 9°C-10°C

Becken: 16°C-17°C  *HOT*


----------



## Annett (8. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin zusammen,

eben abgelesen:
Luft 4°C... so kalt kam's mir aber gar nicht vor.
Wasser 7°C ... fühlte sich beim Skimmer zurechtrücken kälter an


----------



## filokoch (8. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir heute um 7:30 : 

Luft -1°C, Wasser 4°C mit geschlossener dünner Eisschicht (bis auf die Eisfreihalteraussparung.

Liebe Grüße,

Filo


----------



## Willy (11. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Leute

Temperatur im Teich zur zeit 16° und Abgeteckt.Heize im Moment noch

mfg Willy


----------



## Olli.P (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hurra,


Der Frühling ist mal wieder Kurzzeitig zurückgekehrt 


Wenn man sich überlegt das auf den Tag genau vor einem Jahr hier bei uns im kreis Großflächig für einige Zeit der Strom durch das Schneechaos weg war:crazy: 


Und Heute:


18°C Lufttemperatur


Das Teichwasser ist auch schon wieder auf 13° rauf und die koi werden schon wieder aktiv und nutzen wieder den ganzen Teich.... 

Das schon verrückt oder?????



Wie siehts denn bei euch aus???? 


Gruß 



Olaf


----------



## Thorsten (25. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

...verrückt ist das richtige Wort.

14 Grad Luft
11 Grad Wasser

Fische putzmunter und futtern wie :crazy: und das 4 Wochen vor Weihnachten.....


----------



## Thorsten (3. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Wir schreiben heute den *03.12.06 - Winter!*

Luft 15,2 Grad
Wasser 10,5 Grad

Bei meinem Nachbarn sind zwei Rosenknospen aufgegangen....unglaublich ist das.


----------



## Annett (3. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin,

hmmm... also mit solchen Temperaturen können wir hier nicht mehr aufwarten, aber:
Es blühen noch die letzten 2 Rosenblüten  
der Filter wurde erst gestern abgebaut und gesäubert und das Teichwasser hatte eine Temperatur von 4°C, da es in der Nacht leichten Frost gab.
Also bei uns ist der Vorwinter angekommen. 
Obwohl jetzt wieder strahlender Sonnenschein herrscht, den ich vorhin mit meinen 2 Vierbeiner genossen habe.


----------



## Dodi (3. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Gerade geschaut:

Luft: 10,4°
Wasser: 8,9°

Viiieeel Sonne heute - obwohl die Regen angesagt hatten...


----------



## Maurizio (5. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi !

Luft: 10°C - 15°C

Wasser: Teure 20°C


----------



## Olli.P (10. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leuts,

jetzt ist auch bei uns der Winter angekommen;

Der erste Raureif war auf den Dächern zu sehen..........

Heute Morgen 9.30 Uhr erstmals -0,5°C Luft

Wasser 7,0°C

Im Filterhäuschen 6,0°C


----------



## filokoch (14. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

bei mir ist bereits eine 3 cm Eisschicht gewachsen.

   

Luft (morgens) -3°C Wasser in 20 cm Tiefe +3°C.

Liebe Grüße,

Filo


----------



## Digicat (14. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Teichfreunde

Gerade gemessen 16:45

Wasser + 6°C
Luft + 0,3°C


Windstille, dafür dicker Nebel  , der schlagartig gekommen ist (vor 16:30 herrlicher Sonnenuntergang  )

@Filo: bei uns im südlichen Niederösterreich waren zwar schon Nachtfröste, aber für eine Eisschicht   am Teich hats Gott sei Dank noch nicht gereicht.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus

Update:

Der Nebel ist genau so schnell, wie er gekommen ist, auch schon wieder weg  .

Klarer Himmel mit herrlichem Sternenfirmament  .

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend

Helmut


----------



## filokoch (15. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo nochmals,

heute ist die Eisschicht sogar schon auf gute 4 cm angewachsen. Besonders fasziniert habe ich heute die __ Moderlieschen beobachtet. Die ganz anders als von mir erwartet munter unter der Eisdecke ihre Runden weiterziehen und nicht still verharren um Energie zu sparen.

@Helmut: vermutlich liegt's zum Einen dran dass, es hier im Großraum Graz doch im Mittel ein wenig kälter ist als im südlichen Niederösterreich und zum anderen dass, mein Teich immer zum Teil im Schatten und bei diesem Sonnenstand bereits ab ca. 13°° im Vollschatten liegt.

Liebe Grüße,

Filo


----------



## Thorsten (17. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

...es wird kälter 

Luft 5,3 Grad
Wasser 4 Grad

Fische aber immer noch aktiv und haben Hunger.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

immer noch kein Winter in sicht. Heute Morgen wars auf der Straße zwar glatt, aber aufm Teich noch lange keine Eisschicht zu sehen (6 Grad Wassertemperatur) und im Garten blühen Hamamelis, __ Haselnuß, __ Winterblüte, und noch div. Sommerblumen

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Teichfreunde

War gerade draußen  , sau kalt !!!

Werte von 16:30:

Nebelig, steife Brise aus West

Luft: + 3,5°C
Wasser: + 4°C

Aber durch die milden Temparaturen bis jetzt blüht noch einiges am Teich:

 
Ringelblume

     
Algen, aber nur in den Ufer- bzw. Flachwasserzonen (kommt vom Laubeintrag),
aber nicht im tiefen Wasser
 
Goldorfen in 2m Tiefe

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Dodi (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!

Heute Mittag mal wieder geschaut:

Luft: 6,6
Wasser: 7,0

Fische noch recht aktiv, fressen noch etwas.


----------



## Digicat (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Dodi

Deine Fische haben noch Hunger  .

Meine wollen überhaupt nichts mehr futtern  .

Gott sei Dank, wegen der Algen  .

Lg Helmut


----------



## koilander (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo ich komme gerade vom Teich 

  Wasser 6° luft 3°

  Koi fressen noch gut


----------



## Olli.P (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

komme gerade von Draussen.....

Wetterlage: Nebel

Luft 2°C

Wasser 5°C

Filterhäuschen 5°C

Koi werden immer ruhiger......


----------



## Thorsten (20. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin zusammen,

...sau kalt ist das heute.:?

Luft -1 Grad
Wasser 4 Grad

Das Seerosenbecken ist zugefroren....


----------



## rainthanner (20. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo, 

im Teich weiterhin 15°C und der freie Quadratmeter dampft.  







Im abgedeckten, aber unbeheizten Becken noch 6°C.  


Und im Kellerbecken haben die Kleinen konstant mollige 20°C.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (20. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin zusammen,

also bei uns ist kein Frost, trotzdem fallen mir nach 2h Arbeit im Freien (Koppel ab- und neu aufgebaut) ein wenig die Ohren ab. Der Wetterbericht sagt: Lufttemperatur 4°C
Teichtemperatur kann ich nur schätzen: 4°C?

Für Heute und die nächsten Tage ist Nieselregen angesagt und für Heiligabend Nebel. Naja, dann ists ja doch fast weiße Weihnacht.


----------



## inge50 (20. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

heute Morgen leichter Rauhreif.
Temperatur um 12 Uhr: Luft 2 Grad, Wasser weiß nicht, aber auch kalt.
Fischlis haben sich zur Ruhe begeben.

Ich möchte wieder 20 Grad mehr haben.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (20. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo!

Bei uns tagsüber bis zu 9°, Wasser 6°.

@ Inge:
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, die 20° ++ könnten mir jetzt auch gefallen!
Allerdings können wir uns ja bis jetzt nicht beschweren, wenn ich an den letzten Winter denke...


----------



## Petra (20. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi

Heute Morgen um 4.30 Uhr hatten wir 
-3°Grad wasser hatte ich dann um 7 Uhr nachgeschaut hatte da eine Temperratur von 0° Grad
Es wird Winter Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

pünklich zu Heiligabend ist der Winter in meinen Garten gekommen. Nachttemperaturen -5 Grad und auf dem Gartenteich wirds für die Titanic gefährlich "Eisberg backbord voraus "

MfG Frank


----------



## Steingarnele (28. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

Temperaturen  am 28.12.06 um 16:40, Schneefall, bedeckt 
Wasser +4°C
Außentemperatur 0,0°C
und eine Eisdecke von 5cm  
Der Winter ist da :?


----------



## Thorsten (6. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

...weit und breit kein Winter in Sicht

9 Grad Luft
6,7 Grad Wasser

Fische fressen und drehen fleißig ihre Runden.

Für nächste Woche sind bis zu 15 Grad gemeldet, der Wahnsinn schlecht hin.


----------



## Dodi (6. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Gleichstand bei uns:

Wasser und Luft bei 8,2°.

Fisch auch noch munter und fressen...


----------



## Petra (6. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen

Bei uns 
Luft +10,5°
Wasser +9°

Und meine Goldi's  machen fleißig ihre runden und Fressen auch.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,


heute 14.00 Uhr :

Luft:   9°C

Wasser:   9°C

Filterhäuschen:  10°C

Und zu Mitte der Woche ham die jetzt schon von 15° auf bis zu 16° erhöht,

mal sehen, bei welcher Temperatur die am Dienstag stehen bleiben und wie

 Warm es dann wirklich wird......


----------



## larshach (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo !! Ich habe gelesen ,daß man bei Temperaturen unter 12° die Kois im Winter nicht füttern sollte.Deswegen wundere ich mich,daß noch so viele von euch immer noch die Kois füttern. Also was ist nun bei diesen Temperaturen zu tun??.Ich habe schon vor zwei Wochen das Füttern eingestellt.


----------



## koilander (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

hi.   Ich komme gerade vom füttern zurück 

       das Wasser hat noch oder schon? 9° und meine 

       Racker fressen so wie im Sommer


----------



## Thorsten (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Lars?,

Koi haben immer Hunger, sie fressen zwar nicht wie in der Saison, aber sie fressen noch.

Solange die Koi Futter annehmen würde ich weiter füttern, allerdings nur wenn auch der Filter weiter läuft. (halbe Kraft!)

Schau mal in der Rubrik *Koi* nach, dort findest Du einiges zu dem Thema Koi und Fütterung.


----------



## mazarin (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich traue mich bei den Temperaturen meine 5 (!) Goldfische nicht zu füttern?! 

Mein Filter läuft auch nicht mehr.

Habe Angst, daß sie mir eingehen, sollte das Wasser kälter werden.

Eine schöne "Winterzeit" wünscht Euch 

Peter


----------



## inge50 (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

Außentemperatur zur Zeit 13,7 Grad.
Fische schwimmen und suchen nach Futter.

Ich hab ihnen grad ein paar Häppchen gebracht.

Die Natur spielt verrückt. Auch wenn "ich" keinen Winter brauche, aber für die  Tiere und Pflanzen ist es nicht gut.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute Nachmittag:

Luft 12,5
Wasser 8,5

WAHNSINN, und das fast Mitte Januar! 
Das "dicke Ende" kommt bestimmt noch... 

@ Peter:
Wenn Deine Goldis Futter haben wollen, dann gib ihnen doch etwas, aber nur so wenig sie innerhalb weniger Minuten aufgefressen haben und auch nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Lars,

für Koi gibt es ein Extra Winter Futter welches einen hohen anteil an leicht verdaulichen bestandteilen hat.......

das Heist dann etwa Wheat Germ.....

und das gibts dann auch noch schwimmend oder sinkend...... 


also ich habe in den letzten Wochen, immer die Koi vom Balkon aus beobachtet und wenn sie dann nach Futter suchend durch den Teich schwammen, hab ich ihnen auch was gegeben. Zwar nicht jeden Tag, aber alle 2-3 Tage dann schon.....

Allerdings laufen meine beiden Pumpen für Bachlauf und Filter immer noch mit gedrosselter Leistung.......

Und wenn's eben geht bleiben die auch den ganzen Winter über an......


----------



## Thorsten (10. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

14,3 Grad Luft 

8,4 Grad Wasser


----------



## Dodi (10. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Luft 12,7°
Wasser 9,7° von gestern noch 8,5° angestiegen!


----------



## mazarin (11. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Dodi,

habe gestern gefüttert. Heute ist es schon etwas kälter. Luft momentan

5 Grad. Soll ja am Wochenende wieder um 10 Grad werden. 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Frankenland

Peter


----------



## Thorsten (11. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Keine Temp´s heute.

Einen Sturm haben wir , alter Schwede.......hier geht die Post ab.

Nun ja, Unwetter sind ja für heute angesagt und ich "darf" gleich noch zum Hundeplatz, suuuper!


----------



## Olli.P (13. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

gerade geschaut, aktuell:

10°C Luft


10°C Wasser


10°C  Filterhäuschen

Wahnsinn, ich glaub dat gibt kein Winter mehr.........

Immer mehr Pflanzen bilden Knospen, das Wetter spielt verrückt


----------



## koilander (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde

  Ich war gerade am Teich 

  Wasser 10° Luft 9°

  kein Wind und kein Regen

  Wattt morgen kommen soll

  schaun wa mal


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

"Kyrill" kommt mit großen schritten... 

Hier "tobt" es jetzt schon gewaltig, Dauerregen und schlappe 12 Grad.


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin, bei uns sieht es windmäßig entgegen der Vorhersagen noch ganz gut aus. 
Luft 7°C, im Moment kein Regen, Wind auf Süd bei 20-25km/h.
Gibt schlimmeres, aber das verschont uns hoffentlich.


----------



## Thorsten (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

...war gerade mal draußen, es muss die ganze Nacht wie doof geregnet haben.

Auf dem Rasen steht das Wasser...schwapp,schwapp,schwapp 

Der Überlauf vom Teich arbeitet wieder ganz ordentlich, she....ß Wetter.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


Wetterlage:

Starker bis Stürmischer Wind, mal Sonne mal Regen.


Temp. im Wind  4°C

Windgeschützt:  7°C

Wasser: 8°C


und es soll kälter werden.....


----------



## Olli.P (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


gerade geschaut:

Sternenklar


Temp. -4°C Luft

Wasser: Thermometer nich rausgeholt, Wasser zu Kalt und es ist zu Dunkel 

Der Rasen Bricht schon uuuuuuund: der Kies um den Teich ist FEST!!!!

Fragt sich nur wie lange......... 


*DER WINTER KOMMT!!!!!*


----------



## Olli.P (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


gerade geschaut:


Luft : -3°C

Wasser : +4°C

Filterhäuschen : +1°C


----------



## kwoddel (23. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo

Teich 17,5°     

Wasser -2,1°


----------



## Olli.P (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

gerade gemessen:

bewölkt : -3°C    .........ob das noch Schnee gibt?????


Teich : +2°C   mit dünner Eisschicht in der Mitte und am Rand, Pflanzenbecken total Eisfrei....


Im Filterhäuschen : +2°C


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Wasser 3 Grad - Teich halb zugefroren
Luft -2

Ich hätte den Winter nicht mehr gebraucht.........


----------



## Dodi (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Auch bei uns hat "Väterchen Frost" zugeschlagen - jetzt schon 2 Nächte mit 7 und 6 ° unter Null. 

Derzeit:
Luft: - 2°
Wasser: + 3° - mit dünner Eisschicht etwa zur Hälfte des Teichs. Fischis gaaanz unten...

Ach ja, es hat sogar ganz kurz geschneit!

@ Thorsten:
Recht hast Du, ich hatte mich auch schon an den milden Winter gewöhnt...


----------



## Steingarnele (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

Temperatur   -5.8 °C 
starker Schneefall 40-50cm seit heute Nacht, Strassen sind dicht und der Teich + Pflanzenfilter auch.


----------



## Silke (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
bei uns hat der Winter Einzug gehalten:
Heute morgen um 8:00 Uhr
Luft: -11°C
Wasser: +3°C
Eissschicht: ca. 2 cm
Schneehöhe: ca. 4 cm


----------



## Thorsten (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

@ Matze

 das brauch ich nun wirklich nicht!!!!


----------



## Annett (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

woher nehmen die Leute nur den Schnee... 
Hier sollte es seit 2 Tagen Schnee geben und? Nix ists mit weißer Pracht. Ich brauche sie aber auch nicht. 
Wärme ich gerade mit zwei Scheiben Toast und einer Tasse Gemüsebrühe auf.  

@Matze 

Viel Spaß beim Schieben und Schaufeln


----------



## Steingarnele (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

@Torsten verhintern kannst du es nicht  

@ Annett den Spass hatte ich heute schon vier mal, und es schneit immer noch ohne Ende! Aber zu Euch kommt er diese Woche auch nocht, wirst sehen.


----------



## Marcelinho84 (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Also bei uns leigt im Moment so ca.10 cm Schnee und heute Nacht hatten wir -12 Grad..der Teich ist dick zugefroren, hoffe das es bald Frühling wird...mir kribbelt es in den Fingern


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,


gerade gemessen:


Luft : +2°C

Teich : +2°C

Im Filterhäuschen : +5°C

Das Thermometer draußen am Filterhäuschen hat sogar aufgrund Sonneneinstrahlung +12°C angezeigt..... 

Noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder, gerade gemacht:


----------



## rainthanner (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo, 

traumhaftes Winterwetter. 

Aussentemperatur -3°C
Wassertemperatur im Teich 16°C










Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Vergessen: 














Gruß Rainer


----------



## Petra (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo@all

Temperatur jetzt gerade gemessen draussen

-3°grad

Wasser
-0,5grad

habe eine Eisdecke von 1cm Gott sei Dank das ich meinen Eisfreihalter habe.
hier sieht man meine Goldi's unterm Eis.Hoffe das sie das überleben


----------



## Annett (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Petra,

ich kann in Ermangelung an Außenthermometern leider nicht mit aktuellen Temperaturen dienen, aber bei -0,5°C hättest Du bei Süßwasser normalerweise schon Feinfrostfische. 
Kann es sein, dass das Thermometer die Eistemperatur misst?


----------



## Olli.P (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

heute Nachmittag um 16.30 Uhr:

Temp.: +-0°C

Teich: +1°C

Filterhäuschen: +1°C

Und so sahs um ca. 15.30Uhr in Bildern aus

Schneefall:


----------



## Olli.P (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


Heute um 18.00Uhr:


Teich : 3,5°C , ich würde sagen, Tendenz Steigend.....


Luft : 5°C, Regen

Filterhäuschen : 6°C


----------



## Olli.P (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

gerade nachgeschaut:


Temp. : 8°C

Teich : 8°C

Fische bewegen sich wieder mal ein bisschen mehr.....

und nehmen hier und da ein Häppchen zu sich........


----------



## Dodi (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute geschaut:

Luft: 8°
Wasser: 6°

Fischis wieder etwas munterer und haben - wie bei Olaf - auch etwas gefuttert...


----------



## Olli.P (4. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


Strahlender Sonnenschein!!!  *Kein* Lüftchen weht!!!!!


Temperatur : 10°C

Teich : 9°C

Wird's jetzt endlich Frühling????

Ich will jetzt auch *Keinen* Winter mehr............


----------



## Dodi (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi!

War gerade mal draussen - ein Schneegestöber! 

Wasser: 5°
Luft: 2,5°

Kommt jetzt der Winter doch noch???


----------



## Thorsten (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin Moin,

Neukirchen-Vluyn / 09:15 Uhr

Nebel - Leichter _niesel_ Regen :?
Luft 2 Grad
Wasser 4 Grad


----------



## herten04 (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Herten-Westerholt 9:30 Uhr
Nebel,kein Regen auch kein Schnee
Luft.0,8Grad
Wasser 4 Grad
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Annett (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin.

Hier im Leipziger Umland sind z.Z. -0,5°C und (noch) Sonnenschein.
Schnee ist zwar angesagt, aber das heißt nicht viel. 
Werd nachher mal die Kamera mit zum Teich nehmen.


----------



## inge50 (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

heute bei uns 1,2 Grad
es ist trocken, bewölkt und die Sonne blinzelt etwas.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Steingarnele (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

gerade eben von draussen rein, und noch etwas gebastelt.  *gg* 
leichter Schneefall, 2 °C, und auf dem Wasser ist eine kleine Eisschicht.

ich hab den Schlauch eingeklebt, und zum Teich verlegt, jetzt muss nur noch der Quellstein gesetzt werden.


----------



## herten04 (8. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

moin zusammen
Herten-Westerholt 10:45 Uhr
mäßiger bis starker Schneefall Luft -0,4Grad
Wasser  leichte Eisbildung
Gruß
Helmut
__________________


----------



## Olli.P (11. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,

Heute siehts bei uns so aus:


Sprühregen

Luft : 5°C

Wasser : 4°C


----------



## Olli.P (15. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Leute,


ein schööööööööner Taaaag..................,


blauer Himmel, die Sonne lacht............

Luft 11°C

Teicht 8°C

Im Filterhäuschen  15°C................


So kann das jetzt gerne weiter gehen........

Ich hoffe auf das beste, am WE werden die kalten Geister ja vertrieben.......

hoffendlich funzt das...................


----------



## Dodi (15. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute in HH:

Bewölkt, mal ganz kurz Sonne.

Temp.:
Luft 7°
Wasser 5,6°


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


*DREI* Tage ohne Regen!!!  Das muß man ja direkt mal im Kalender rot anstreichen..... 


Luft 10°C

Wasser 8°C

Die Koi werden von Tag zu Tag ein wenig aktiver.....

Kommt jetzt endlich der lang ersehnte Aufwärtstrend ?????


----------



## Olli.P (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leut's,

heute hatten wir hier Hochnebelartige Bewölkung, dann und wann kam auch mal die Sonne durch.....

Luft: 10°C

Wasser: 9°C   schon wieder 1° gestiegen..... 

Und jetzt schon 6 Tage ohne Regen............. 

Da verbringt man ja schon mal die ein oder andere Stunde am Teich......


----------



## inge50 (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

heute Vormittag, bewölkt und etwas Sonnenschein bei 12 Grad.

Der Garten erwacht, Fische schwimmen munter umher.

Jetzt fängts schon wieder an zu regnen. 
muss das denn sein.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Olli.P (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


heute hat's um 7.00 angefangen zu Regenen und das ging dann fast den ganzen Tag so... ab und an mal sonne.......

Luft : 8,5°C

Wasser : 9,5°C

mal sehen was die nächsten Tage so bringen......

aber ab Dienstag soll's ja wieder besser werden............


----------



## Olli.P (3. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,


Heute wider nur Regen.......



Luft : 4°C


Wasser : 8°C


Das muss nu aba bald mal aufhören mit den Regen.......

will endlich das Holz für's Terassendach bestellen, damit ich schon ma Streicheln kann..........


----------



## Thorsten (3. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Bei uns auch nur *Regen-Regen-Regen*, den gaaaanzen Tag.

Temp. habe ich nicht, war heute nicht am Teich........


----------



## Dodi (3. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute war das Wetter - ausnahmsweise - mal trocken!
Dafür hat es heute Nacht noch geschüttet, so daß ich kaum einschlafen konnte... 

Temp.:
Wasser 6,2°
Luft 6°


----------



## Olli.P (4. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo alle miteinander,


Eeeeeendlich mal wieder besser Wetter.........  


Mal Sonne mal Wolken,


11°C Lufttemperatur

8°C Wassertemperatur


----------



## Dodi (7. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute Nachmittag, bedeckt, 1 kurzer Schauer...

Luft: 13°
Wasser: 8°

Es geht bergauf...


----------



## Thorsten (7. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Ich habe nichts gemessen, weil?!

*
REGEN REGEN REGEN*, seit Tagen nichts anderes.


----------



## Steffen (7. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

hm komisch beim Chef ist immer nur Regen 

Bei mir war Heute herrlicher Sonnenschein bei 10 Grad


----------



## Silverstorm (8. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Also wir hatten gestern strahlenden Sonnenschein und 19!!°C!!

Heute leider das Gegenteil. 9°C und Regen. Aber morgen solls schon wieder besser sein.


----------



## Thorsten (8. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Bei uns scheint die Sonne, bei 9 Grad


----------



## m.jester (10. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Luft 10°C  //  Wasser 7 °C

aber es soll wärmer werden


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Is bei Euch auch so ein Scheiß Wind ?

http://www.donnerwetter.de/wind/region.hts?plz=99439


Das Bild gibt nicht annähernd wieder wie der Wind Dusty durch´s Fell bläst

 

er sieht aus wie ....

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/40/Falkor_1.jpg 

eben musste ich mal schnell die vorletzte Fichte fällen 
sie drohte zum Nachbar zu kippen
 

der Boden hat im Tackt der Windböhen "geatmet"

die Anderen hab ich bei Kyrill noch mit Zurrgurten gerettet
und 




danach gefällt  


mfG


----------



## Steingarnele (18. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Karsten,

bei uns is auch son Wetter, und es schneit leicht.  
Die kleinen Buxbäume liegen ab, und an im 45° Winkel bei dem Sturm.


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

meiner jetzt bei 90°  

schönen Abend


----------



## Olli.P (18. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leuts,


bei uns ist auch so 'n S..wetter 


Sturmböen, Regen, Schnee und Graupelschauer........ 

das ganze Programm


Luft 3°C

Wasser noch 10°C Tendenz sinkend......  

hoffentlich wird das bald wieder besser.......bin doch noch voll inne Arbeit an der Terasse....


----------



## Olli.P (24. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,

Heute um 17.00Uhr:

Bewölkt

Luft : 11°C

Teich : 8,5°C  Tendenz steigend................

Und....................es soll besser werden..................... 


passt genau, hab jetzt erstma 2 Wochen Urlaub...........


----------



## Olli.P (25. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leuts,

jetzt:

Strahlender Sonnenschein...  , Windig...  


Luft : 13°C  ( Schattenseite )

Teich : 9°C  Tendenz steigend........

Im Filterhäuschen : 20°C

So kann das jetzt weitergehen und Tag für Tag ein wenich Wärmer werden.......


----------



## Berndt (25. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo, ihr Wärmeverwöhnten!


Bei mir hat es heute, am 25.März 2007 um 12 Uhr so ausgesehen:

 
dh. es wird besser. Das andere Foto stammt vom 20. März 2007

 

Die jeweilige Temperatur kann jeder selbst erraten.

Kühle Grüße aus Österreich!
Berndt


(wer hat an der Uhr gedreht, ist es wirklich erst so spät? Die Forumszeit ist 2 Stunden hinten, im März wird vorgestellt *g*)


----------



## inge50 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

herrlicher Sonnenschein aber sehr windig.

Luft 16 Grad
Wasser 12,5 Grad

Vielleicht gehts ja jetzt aufwärts.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (26. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Bei uns auch SONNE PUR - aba auch immer noch viel Wind...

Luft jetzt noch 16°
Wasser 11,2°


----------



## Olli.P (26. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


Wir hatten hier heute so um die 18-20°C, aba der Wind war noch recht frisch...... 


Wasser hab ich nich nachgemessen, hatte trotz Urlaub einen Arbeitsreichen Tach............ 

Wir wollen gerne zu Ostern alles fertich haben..........

Mal sehen ob wir das schaffen.................


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi alle miteinander,


vorhin noch nachgeschaut:


Luft : 13°C


Teich : 12°C........... das geht doch schon, innerhalb von 2 Tagen ist die Wassertemperatur um 3°C gestiegen......... 1

So kann das jetzt weiter gehen..............


----------



## algenschreck (30. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo 

die Temperaturen sind heute bei 18 Grad. Nur leider sehr windig. Die Kois sind munter, fressen aber noch nicht wirklich. Wir füttern deshalb kaum bis überhaupt nicht. Wenn man bedenkt, daß letztes Jahr um diese Jahreszeit noch eine geschlossene Eisdecke am Teich war. Klimawandel?:? 

Gruß
algenschreck


----------



## Dodi (30. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute war gaanz tolles Wetter! Der Wind hat nachgelassen und es war heute Nachmittag um die 16° warm - jetzt sind es noch 13°.
Wasser momentan: 12,5° - die Fischis haben mir eben ganz gierig aus der Hand gefressen...


----------



## Conny (31. März 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
Luft 20°, windig, Wasser 14°, ein Fisch mit Sonnenbrand und einer benimmt sich schon wieder so merkwürdig. Die nächste Runde fängt schon wieder an!
Ansonsten: Frühling im Rheinland angekommen! 

Gruß
Conny


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,

Heute hatten wir den ganzen Tag Sonne, viel Wind und mehr als 13 14°C waren nicht drin............... 

Jetzt:

Luft: 11°C

Teich: 11,5°C

Filterhäuschen: 15°C


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

luft 13 grad
wasser 10 grad

letzten tage wars um einiges wärmer


----------



## Dodi (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Vorgestern noch Frühling mit ca. 20° - Wasser war schon bis 13° hoch.
Heute morgen leichter Frost bis -0,3 - Wasser nur noch 8,7°...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Luft 15.5
Wasser 14 Grad in 60 cm tiefe


----------



## orfe (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,heute sind auf dem Balkon : 13 Grad, keine Sonne, im Teich habe ich 10 Grad. Wie immer Ostern nix vom Frühling zu sehen.
Gruß aus Magdeburg  Micha


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

gerade geschaut.........


Luft : 15°C

Teichwasser : 13°C


----------



## Steingarnele (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Aktuell: 06.04.2007 - 19:00 Uhr Ortszeit 
 wolkig 
Temperatur: 10 °C 
Wasser: 9 °C
Luftdruck: 1020.8 hPa 
Wind: 15 km/h / Nord


----------



## Cletric (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Wasser 10cm unter Oberfläche 16 C
Luft 20 C


         Grillsaison ist eröffnet


----------



## wasserläufer (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

viel kälter als gestern auf jeden Fall...!
schöne Osterfeiertage
Reinhard


----------



## Dodi (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Gerade - 19.45 Uhr - nochmal geschaut:

Luft: 13,5°
Wasser: 13,7° 

...und ab morgen soll es richtig warm werden!


----------



## Olli.P (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

vorhin abgelesen:


Luft 15°C

Teich 15°C


und am WE soll's doch sogar schon hier und da bis 28° werden...........

geht es jetzt nahtlos in den Sommer über?????????


----------



## Dodi (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi zusammen!

Gerade nachgesehen:

Luft noch 16,2°
Wasser 15,6°

WOW!


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

gerade gemessen...

Luft 15° C
Wasser 12° C

habe heute denn Wasserfall wieder in Betrieb genommen...


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Leute,


  und schon wieder ist die Teichtemperatur um 1,5°C auf 16,5°C gestiegen..........

unn am WE kommt der Sommer dann richtich durch..............


----------



## herten04 (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo an alle,
Wasser 17°C
Luft 19,5°C,
Laichschnur schon mal angebracht(Optimist):? 
und Schalke04 wird Deutscher Meister


----------



## Conny (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Optimist,

was ist eine Laichschnur?

Wer Deutscher Meister wird ist mir nun egal, da Mg absteigt.


----------



## herten04 (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Conny,
Man nennt es auch Laichbürste,aber für eine Bürste ist es mir zu lang deshalb nenne ich sie Laichschnur.(siehe Bild) 
Gruß Helmut


----------



## Conny (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

schön grün die Laichbürste. Und was bürste ich wo damit ab?  Laich! Aber von wo? 

Herten04 als Analogon zu Schalke04?


----------



## WERNER 02 (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Conny

Falls eine solche vorhanden, dann einfach reinhängen. Der Laich bürstet sich darauf von alleine ab.
Ist in etwa wie die Jungfrau mit dem Kind. 

Ne im Ernst. Während des Laichspiel heftet das Weibchen die Mehrzahl ihrer Eier daran fest. Für dich hat dies den Vorteil das du das ganze Paket dann entweder entsorgen oder separieren und aufziehen kannst.
Tust du es nicht, so werden die Elterntiere den Laich nach und nach verzehren, oder aber du hast ne Flut von Jungkoi später im Teich. Und dann Prost ...Mahlzeit.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Heiko H. (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

habe heute ein neues Thermometer bekommen.
Temperatur auf der Terasse 30,1°C im Teich 17,8°C
Ganz schön hoch die Temperturen für Mitte April 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## herten04 (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Conny.
Selbstverständlich ist Dein Gedankengang richtig.Zur Stadtgrenze Gelsenkirchen sind es etwa 250 m.Aber aus gesundheitlichen gründen hab ich seit 2 Jahren keine Dauerkarte mehr.(Die haben meine Nerven ruiniert,ich kann mir kein Spiel mehr live ansehen)
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## inge50 (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

die Temperaturen von heute Nachmittag.

Luft: 28 Grad, Wasser 22 Grad.

Wenn die Temperaturen so bleiben muß ich den Teich wohl beschatten.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Conny (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

Wasser: 22 Grad, Luft 28 Grad  

So kann es bleiben. Im Teich blühen Sumpfdotterblumen und __ Blumenbinse.
Das erste Seerosenblatt hat die Oberfläche erreicht.
Die ersten __ Libellen sind geschlüpft und __ fliegen.

P.S. An Helmut: Alle B MG Fans kennen das.


----------



## jochen (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

sagt mal habt ihr alle Teichheizung,
ich habe gerade 15°C im Teich

An Conny und Helmut,

Ihr habt Sorgen, ich bin Löwenfan (1860) da weiß man was Leiden heißt...


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Jochen,



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> sagt mal habt ihr alle Teichheizung,
> ich habe gerade 15°C im Teich




Nnööööööööööööö,



aber bei uns im Teich war das Wasser gestern auch schon auf 19°C, obwohl der Teich jetzt durch die neue Terrasse nur noch von Mittag bis z.Zt. ca.17.00Uhr volle Sonne bekommt....

Und gestern war ja wirklich 'n super Sommertag........, aber wo war der Frühlig?????  Ha'm wa da wat verpasst?????? 

Das hängt bestimmt noch von anderen Faktoren ab???!!!


----------



## Conny (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

ich verstehe das Temperaturgefälle nicht mehr. Ich habe gelernt, dass der Sommer mit x Metern pro Tag von Süden nach Norden kommt.
Bei uns blüht die erste __ Apfelblüte! Die Kiwis werden die nächsten Tage folgen.


----------



## Dodi (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Gerade noch mal geschaut:

Luft: 23,5°
Wasser: 18,5°

Die Fische stapelten sich förmlich, um Futter aus der Hand zu nehmen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

bei mir heute: Luft 27 Grad, Wasser Badetemperatur 21 Grad , die Goldfischies treiben schon wieder ihre Mädels (aber nicht mehr lange ) und der erste Sonnenbrand da man seit Mittag mit entblößtem Oberkörper am Teichneubau gearbeitet hat 

MfG Frank


----------



## Heiko H. (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi ,

heute mittag 32,8°C auf der Terasse und 18,4°C im Teich.
Das sind ja Temperaturen wie im Sommer *Schwitz*

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dodi (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Aktuell 19.10 Uhr:

Luft: 24,4°
Wasser: 19,2°

Aber die nächsten Tage wird es so um die 10° kälter...


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


gerade nachgesehen...........


Luft : 22°C


Teich : 21°C


----------



## inge50 (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

aktuelle Temperatur heute um 20:30 Uhr

Wasser 22,4 Grad

Luft 23.5 Grad

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem es schon sommerlich war:
Temperaturen wieder im Keller. 

Luft derzeit: 9°
Wasser: 12,7°

Es soll aber ab Sonntag wieder wärmer werden...


----------



## inge50 (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

die Temperaturen von heute 20:00 Uhr.

Wasser: 18,5 Grad

Luft: 21 Grad

es geht wieder aufwärts.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Nach den letzten kalten Tagen wird es jetzt wieder...

Eben geschaut:

Wasser: 20° - das 1. x in diesem Jahr!
Luft: knapp 25°

Haben wir schon SOMMER?????


----------



## Cletric (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Luft 28 C
Wasser 24 C


----------



## Olli.P (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,

Heute 19.00 Uhr:


Luft : 27°C


Teich : 21°C

Filterhäuschen : 27°C

Wo ist der Frühling geblieben???????????? 

Ist doch viel zu warm und trocken..........:crazy:


----------



## Heiko H. (25. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

Heute 19:50 sitze ich noch auf der Terasse bei

Luft 27,5°
Wasser 21,1°

Ist wie im Sommer, hoffentlich friert es dafür im Juli nicht, wenn ich an die Nordsee will:? 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Silke (26. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
meine Kids haben gestern mal die Wssertemperatur gemessen:
Oberfläche im Tiefen 18°C
in 1,50 m Tiefe 15°C
im flachen Wasser 22°C

...zum baden noch zu kalt.


----------



## orfe (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Heute 
war es schöner im Garten, als gestern. Der Wind war nicht so kühl, eigentlich war gar kein Wind. Habe den Kampf mit den Fadenalgen aufgenommen.  In der Sonne   23 Grad, im Wasser 14 Grad Viele Grüsse aus Magdeburg, __ ORFE


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Heute war wohl der letzte schöne Tag nach Wochen ohne Regen!

Der Himmel bezieht sich bereits seit ca. 2 Stunden und Wind kommt auf.

Gerade noch mal nach den Temp. geschaut:

Wasser: 20,6°
Luft:      22,0°

Morgen sollen es nur noch max. 14° werden...


----------



## Frank (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Dodi,

das mit der Sonne kommt daher:

Wie du ja weißt fliege ich morgen wieder nach Australien. Tja, und die Sonne hab ich schonmal in den Koffer gepackt. 

... Und wenn ich jetzt überlege das ich erst am 07. August wieder hier bin ...  

Na dann mal noch einen schönen Frühling und Sommer.  :


----------



## Olli.P (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

Heute 19.00 Uhr:

Luft : 12°C

Teich : 16°C

seit vier Tagen und jetzt Regen................ 

Können wir das nicht anders hinbekommen?????

z.B. Nachts Regen und Tagsüber Sonnenschein???????????

Fänd ich jedenfalls besser.......


----------



## inge50 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

die Temperaturen von heute Nachmittag.

Wasser: 16,5 Grad
Luft: 21,5 Grad

Aber nach einem kräftigen Gewitterschauer heute Abend, hat die Luft nur noch 17 Grad.

Wo bleibt der warme sonnige Mai?

Ich muß unbedingt ein paar trockene Frühjahrsblüher entfernen, aber bei dem Regen? Es reicht langsam, der Regen zerschlägt alle schönen Blüten 

Die ersten Rosenblüten rieseln bereits.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Olli.P (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,

Heute 19.00 Uhr:

Luft : 15°C

Wasser : 17°C

aber es soll ja wieder besser werden 

Und das beste ist, ab Montach hab ich mal wieder 'ne Woche Urlaub


----------



## gabi (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



			
				inge50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht langsam, der Regen zerschlägt alle schönen Blüten




Hi Inge,

wem sagst du das. Mit dem ganzen Regen bin ich überhaupt nicht dazu gekommen die Blüte meines __ Igelkolben zu fotografieren. Und jetzt ist die schon fast verblüht. Vielleicht kommt im hinteren Teil des Teichs ja noch eine weitere.

Aber heute sieht es schon wieder freundlicher aus.


----------



## Olli.P (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

gerade nachgeschaut:

Luft: 18°C

Teich: 19°C


----------



## Dodi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Gerade noch draußen gewesen...

Luft: 25,7°
Wasser: 22,9°


----------



## inge50 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

die Temperaturen von heute 19:00 Uhr

Wasser: 24,2 Grad

Luft: 29 Grad

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## inge50 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

hab grad mal nach geschaut

Wasser: 16,8 Grad

Luft: 13,1 Grad

Wird langsam Zeit, das es wieder wärmer wird. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Steingarnele (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

ich war eben mal draußen, und hab nach dem Rechten geschaut.
Luft 16,7°C
Wasser 17°C

laut Wetterbericht soll es ja weiter Regnen.


----------



## Dodi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Noch mal nach draußen gehuscht:

Hat gerade angefangen zu Regnen, sonst war es gar nicht sooo schlecht heute...

Luft noch 17,4°
Wasser 19,2°


----------



## Olli.P (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


z.Zt.

Sonnig, den ganzen Tag war's bewölkt................ 


Luft : 22°C


Wasser : 21°C


----------



## abyss (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,
so langsam wird´s zu warm...

Heute war´s wieder heiß Luft 30°C, sonnig.

Temperaturen im Teich:
Oberfläche    32°C
50cm Tiefe    28°C
1,10m tiefe    25°C

jetzt abschatten oder geht noch? was meint ihr?

Grüße Sascha


----------



## jochen (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Sascha,

ich würde dir raten abzuschatten, hast ja keine Warmwasserfische, ganz abgesehen vom Sauerstoff.


----------



## Dodi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Nach dem heißen Wochenende und Anfang der Woche, wo noch Luft 30° - Wasser 27° war...

Heute:
Etwas Sonne und Wolken, seit 3/4 Std. dann Regen, aber jetzt noch

19° Luft
22,3° Wasser

...ach, ist das blöd, Fische im Regen zu füttern...


----------



## inge50 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

die Temperaturen von heute 21:00 Uhr

Wasser: 24,5 Grad

Luft: 31,5 Grad

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## margit (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo
bei mir hast noch 26 Grad Luft und Wasser 24 Grad

Sitze am Teich um schreib euch noch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Im Moment hier in Sehnde bei Hannover :

Luft 37 Grad
Wasser 23 Grad

Und kein Lüftchen :crazy:  Nich auszuhalten.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Dodi (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Aktuell in HH:

Luft: 32,7°
Wasser: 27°

Puuuh! Aber wenigstens geht etwas Wind...


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

Ihr habt ja Temperaturen, die man viel eher weit im Süden vermuten bzw. erwarten könnte.

Heute an meinem Teich:

Luft: 36°
Wasser: 30°

Zum Glück hat mein Teich die Hitzewelle mit 42-43° bei völliger Windstille und bis 34° Wassertemperatur gut überstanden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Gredi (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Ich sag mal Hallo in Runde,

auch bei mir ist die Wassertemperatur gestern über 30° gestiegen.

Messwerte vom 19.07.07 19:30Uhr: Wasser 31° an der Oberfläche und 26° in ein Meter Tiefe.

bis bald


----------



## Conny (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

bei uns ist Land unter! :crazy:   Im Vordergrand ist unsere Terrasse.

Wasser:18 Grad
Luft: 16,8 Grad
Sonne:  was ist das?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Oh  

auch ne Art von Teichvergrösserung  

Ist bei uns aber auch so  
.....und mein 2 Meter tiefes Loch, in dem eigentlich schon meine Babys schwimmen sollten, füllt sich von oben und von unten :crazy: 

Luft : 16 Grad
Wasser : 18 Grad

Und alle Kois haben einen Regenschirm bekommen :__ nase: 


Uwe


----------



## ouzo (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Conny,
was machst du mit deinen süßen Drachen ? Du solltest sie schnellsmöglich zu mir in den Garten bringen,damit sie nicht noch ertrinken !!! Liebäugle schon länger mit dieser tollen Gartendeko und gebe ihnen gerne Asyl


----------



## Conny (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Astrid,
darf ich Dir Safira (Eragon) und Sakura vorstellen? 
Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es einen, der die herstellt und samstags Lagerverkauf macht. Ich weiß nicht, ob er verschickt. 
Unsere Sohn hat einen Betondrachen auf dem Schreibtisch!


----------



## Steingarnele (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabööönd,

eben mal am Teich geschaut was die Temperatur so macht. Nach einer Woche Regen, und kaum bis gar keine Sonne, hat das Wasser jetzt 18°C! Toll zu dieser Jahreszeit :crazy: 

 



> Aktuell: 12.08.2007 - 19:00 Uhr Ortszeit
> klar, 20.3 °C
> Wind: 	11 km/h / Nord 	Sicht: 	30 km


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Luft 14 Grad
Wasser 15 Grad


Ich will Sommer


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Dodi (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Uwe!

Der Sommer wollte dieses Jahr nicht so richtig.
Hoffen wir noch auf den Herbst...

Hamburg, 18.30 Uhr:
Luft 14,5°
Wasser 17,3°


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin,

kein Wunder... wir hatten ja auch keinen richtigen Winter.... unser Feststoffkessel hat sich nur gelangweilt.
So wird es dann vielleicht doch nicht das wärmste Jahr seit....... 

Wir bräuchten ab nächster Woche auch 1,5 - 2 Wochen trockenes und halbwegs taufreies Wetter. :beeten: 
Nur das wird "da oben" wohl keinen interessieren.


----------



## rainthanner (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo, 

jaja der Sommer. 
Die Temperaturen müßten zur Stärkung und Vorbereitung auf den Winter nochmal kräftig zulegen. 

Die höchste Wassertemperatur hatte ich in 2007 mit gerademal 20,2°C gemessen. 

Heute morgen sind es 17,6°C 
Draußen heute morgen um 5o Uhr schattige 8°C   





Der Teich dampft. : 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## gloh (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
eine Meldung aus dem "kühlen" Norddeutschland :
Gestern um 19.oo Uhr : Wasser  19 C°
Heute um 8.oo Uhr :  Luft  13,3 C°
                             Wasser  17 C°

Wenn heute ein wenig Sonne kommt, wird die Solarerwärmung (bestehend aus 40 m² Schlauchmatten) sicher rd. 3 C° Temp.-anstieg schaffen. Bei den derzeitigen Verhältnis haben wir eine Nachtabkühlung des Wassers von rd 3C°.

Herzliche Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Patricia (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo allerseits,

wolllte mal ganz wage anmerken, dass ich meine gehört zu haben, dass ein warmer sonniger Herbst zu erwarten sei......

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, schaun mer mal....


----------



## Redlisch (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



			
				Patricia schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> wolllte mal ganz wage anmerken, dass ich meine gehört zu haben, dass ein warmer sonniger Herbst zu erwarten sei......
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, schaun mer mal....



Davon gehe ich auch mal aus, vor 3? Jahren war es genauso, im April Heiss, dann keinen Sommer aber super Herbst.

Aktuell 19,6 °C Luft (keine Sonne), 15,5 °C im Teich (sowohl bei 5 als auch bei 200cm).

Axel


----------



## inge50 (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

war auch grad am Teich.

Wasser: 17,9 Grad
Luft:  17,5 Grad

und sehr windig.

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass der Herbst noch schön wird.

Der Frühling fehlte ja auch schon, vom Winter direkt in den Sommer.
Wenn jetzt vom Sommer in den Winter  
Oder ist der Herbst schon da? 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Olli.P (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leute,


Heute um 18.00:


Luft: 15°, Nieselregen....................... 

Wasser: 17,5°

Und ab Montag soll's noch Herbstlicher werden................. 

Das war ja diesmal wirklich kein schöner Sommer..........


----------



## Elfriede (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

hier auf Paros ist es noch immer sehr heiss. Um 17Uhr hatte es heute bei totaler Windstille 36°, das Wasser 29°. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Olli.P (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Elfriede,


Na du baust uns hier im herbstlichen Deutschland ja toll auf.................: 

Wie wär's wenn wir den Aufenthaltsort mal für ein, zwei Wochen tauschen......

Oder schick mal was von dem Wetter rüber....................


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin,

also über das Wetter kann man ja schon nicht mehr streiten. 
Es ist einfach nur ........ 

So ein paar warme Ausläufer aus Griechenland, die dort sicherlich einen der wärmsten Sommer hatten, wären schon mal nicht schlecht.
Dann haben wir alle wenigstens noch einen schönen Herbst. 
Aber die Waldbrände möchte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht haben. :? 

Ich seh das eher realistisch. Die Holz-Pelletlieferung kommt nächste Woche. Dann ist erstmal für alles vorgesorgt, was kommen könnte. 
Die Nacht gabs ca. 7mm Regen - waren auch wieder nötig... aber der Kaminofen läuft schon fast jeden Abend.


----------



## Steingarnele (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo ihr's,

eben mal fix draussen gewesen, und gemessen!
 dabei nicht schlecht geschaut  

Luft 10°C
Wasser 14°C

Heute Morgen hat es leicht gehagelt, und jetzt ist es wieder nur am Regnen. :crazy:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Grrrrr

Luft 15 Grad (Gefühlte 5 Grad)
Wasser 14 Grad (Gefühlte 3 Grad)

Gut das ich schon Winterfutter habe  


Uwe


----------



## Dodi (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

N'Abend!

Aktuell in HH:

Luft: 20° - was für ein toller 2. Herbsttag! 

Wasser: 18,6° - das wird wohl dieses Jahr nicht wieder erreicht werden...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin, 
in Hannover auch, einfach Herrlich

Luft 20 Grad
Wasser 16 Grad

Und das um 19:40  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## koimen (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Ja auch ein Hallo aus der nähe von Zürich.......

aktuelle Daten:
20:03Uhr
Lufttemp. 19Grad
Wassertemp. 17,5Grad

Nach wunderschönem sonnigen Tag fängt es soeben an zu regnen.....


----------



## koimen (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Morgen alle......

Zeit: 08:15
Luft: 13°
Wasser:etwas über 17°



......und es regnet!!


----------



## Olli.P (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Leuts,


heute 18:00Uhr :


Luft 8°C

Teich "noch" 14°C

Der Wind wird Ar... Kalt wird's jetzt doch schon Winter????
Im Lokalradio sagten Sie es müsse Stellenweise mit Bodenfrost gerechnet werden..... 

DannmalschnelldenOfenanmach.........


----------



## koimen (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Teich- und sonstige Wasserfreunde

Schwimmtemp. 25Grad
Lufttemp. 27Grad

.......und dies bei strahlendem blauen Himmel!!!!! Las Vegas!!!....... werde heute noch einen Koiteich sehen......  

Hoffe Ihr habt es ab dem Bild auch gleich wärmer.......


----------



## Gredi (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Morgen,

08:00
Luft 3,5°
Wasser 14,2°

Bis bald


----------



## Hawk0210 (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend zusammen

heute 18:08 Uhr 

Luft 3,5 Grad 

Teich 10 Grad


----------



## Olli.P (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo.


heute 18.00Uhr:

Luft: 8°C

Wasser: 10°C


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin

heute 19.00Uhr:

Luft: 7°C

Wasser: in 1m 9°C, im Filter 7°C


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Einfache Frage



Arschkalt


----------



## Redlisch (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Tja, der Winter naht ... 

24h Wassertemperatur


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hannover, Gemessen um 18:00 Uhr

Luft: 2 Grad
Wasser : 6 Grad


----------



## Hawk0210 (13. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend zusammen!!

Luft: 1 Grad 

Wasser: 7,5 Grad


----------



## Redlisch (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Luft +2m        =1,5°
Luft +5cm       =2,7°
Luftdruck 1004 hPa, 93% rF
Wind 3,7 Km/h aus 345° (N)
Wasser -5cm = 4,7°C
Wasser -2m   = 6,0°C
ruhige See (Teich)
Drinnen: +22°C / 47% rF

Regeneintrag im Teich diesen Monat: 7953 l
Laubaustrag vom Teich diesen Monat: 3,5 Schippkarren 

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

so nun habe ich meinen Teich auch in die Winterruhe geschickt.

Am Montag habe ich den Biotec 36 abgeschaltet und die 36 Schwämme (2 Badwannen voll) ausgewaschen und nun eingelagert. 
Da bisher die Temperaturen recht mild waren, lief er bis jetzt durch (wenn auch auf 4m³/h gedrosselt).

Wollen wir hoffen das der Winter nicht zu lange dauert 

Temperatur -5cm = 4,9
                 -2m  = 6,1

Luft:           +5cm= 4,1
                 +10m = 3,7


Axel


----------



## Hawk0210 (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

Luft = 4 Grad

Teich = 7 Grad


----------



## Thorsten (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi zusammen,

Luft 2 Grad 

Wasser  ...sieht aber sehr sehr kalt aus, werde morgen mal messen.


----------



## Dodi (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Luft derzeit: 4°

Wasser: 6,7°

@ Thorsten:
Woran erkennst Du denn kaltes Wasser?


----------



## Thorsten (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Dodi,Dodi,Dodi, *_kopfschüttel_*

das erkennst Du daran, wenn die Fische eine Mütze und Schal tragen...

tse tse und sowas ist Koibesitzer. D


----------



## Dodi (14. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Thorsten!

Haben denn Deine Fische vielleicht zum Nikolaus-Tag extra Mützen und Schals bekommen?


----------



## Norbert66 (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

schön das es bei euch so warm ist ;-) , bei uns in Wuppertal Luft -3° und Teichwasser +3°.

Noch eine Schöne Vorweihnachtszeit
LG. Norbert


----------



## Petra (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Morgen 

Bei uns in Dorsten Luft -4° und Teich +1° mein Teich hat eine hat eine leichte Eisschicht.
Wünsche allen einen schönen 3ten Advent.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Temp akt.: -1.2°C
min Temp - 4,5°C um 6.05 Uhr
Wasser -5cm= 2,5°C
Wasser -2m= 6,0°C

Geschlossene Eisschicht 1,2 cm dick ! :shock 
Frost seit: 20h 5m

Axel


----------



## Hawk0210 (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Huhu zusammen,


Luft : 3 Grad 

Wasser : 6 Grad 


P.S. Habe heute meine Technik auch ausgeschaltet!!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Luft : -2
Wasser : Weiss nicht, Zugefroren 
Fische : Alle OK


----------



## Redlisch (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Bibber ....

Luft: -5,1°C
Boden: -4,3°C
Wasser -5cm:0,8 °C
Wasser -2m: 5,7 °C

geschlossene Eisschicht
Eisdicke: 2,8cm
Dauerfrost seit 2Tagen 17h 54 m

Axel


----------



## chr1z (21. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Luft = -6°C 
Teich in -5cm  = +4°C

abgedeckt mit styrodur


----------



## Redlisch (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,
käteste Temp. heute um 5.15 Uhr

Luft: -7,6 °C
Boden: -6,8 °C
Wasser- 5cm: 0,4 °C
Wasser -2m: 5,5°C

Eisdicke 3,8cm

Wer hätte das gedacht bei der Teichgröße ...
Schonmal die Spitzhacke rauskramen und ein Loch ins Eis pickeln, nur aufpassen das man nicht durch die Folie kloppt 

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Gerade mal beim Löcher ins Eispickeln gemessen, Eisdicke Westseite 4,5 cm, Ostseite 7,3 cm und das bei einer Oberfläche von 110m² !
Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht... 
Anmerkung: Die Sonne kommt max. 20 min am Tag auf den Teich, da sie so Tief steht und 50m vom Teich im Süden ca. 15m hohe __ Tannen stehen.

Die Eisschicht ist tragfähig, gerade bin ich übers "Wasser" gelaufen 

Also Glühweinbude aufstellen und morgen Eislaufen :smoki 

Axel


----------



## Hawk0210 (22. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend zusammen,

Luft = -5 grad 

Wasser = + 5,5 grad


----------



## chr1z (25. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

luft -6 grad
teich ist jetzt auch leicht geforen. ca 1 cm dick 
trotz styrodur abdeckung.


----------



## Redlisch (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
Temp: -5 cm 8,6C
Temp: -2m 6,6C
Luft 11C
Regen in den letzten 7 Tagen: 57,5 mm/m² macht auf die Teichfläche bezogen 6325 l !


Und wie ich heute gesehen habe, treiben die ersten Wasserpflanzen aus ...
wollen wir mal hoffen das wir nicht noch eine lange Kaltphase bekommen. 

Axel


----------



## m.jester (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Mal was aus dem Sauerland,
11.02.2008  11 Uhr 10

Luft      >>   9,5 °C
Wasser >>  5 °C

die Fische zeigen sich an der Wasseroberfläche (besonders im sonnigen Bereich)

Nette Grüße
Mike


----------



## Dodi (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Mahlzeit!

Momentane Temperatur-Situation:

Wasser 7,8°
Luft 10°

Die Fische werden allmählich munter.


----------



## Marlowe (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin!

So ist es: Fische sind munter!

Bereits gestern allerdings hielten sich die Goldfische an der Oberfläche auf, heute sind sie so wach, dass sie beim Überflug einer Amsel sofort in Bewegung kommen.

Die Goldorfen schwammen auch gestern schon schneller hin und her und es sah so aus, als ob sie irgendein für mich unsichtbares Futter erjagten.

Gemäß Wetterbericht wird die Lufttemperatur und die damit einhergehende Veränderung des Lebens im und um den Teich bei uns in Deutschland weniger hoch werden, als beispielsweise in..... Bayern!


----------



## Olli.P (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

heute war's den ganzen Tag bedeckt... 


Wasser Lt. Thermometer im Biotec : 6,5°C

Luft : 10°C


Die Koi werden aktiver 

mal sehen wie lange das diesmal wieder mit dem wärmeren Wetter anhält


----------



## Redlisch (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,
heute keine Sonne, max. 9,1°C. Das Wasser ist auf 6,8 °C angestiegen.

Seit heute läuft meine Biotec 36 SM wieder, die ersten Fische kann man bei 1-1,5m bei den Balzspielen sehen (Bitterlinge).

Leider soll am Dienstag das nächste Sturmtief eintreffen, bei uns wohl den ganzen Tag regen. Ab nächstes WE soll es wieder deutlich kälter und feuchter werden so 4-6 °C max 

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Bei uns auch nur 10° heute, aber die letzten 3 Tage haben die Wassertemperatur auf 9° steigen lassen. Aber die Fische sind immer noch sehr ruhig  

Dafür war in meinem AQ deutlich mehr los, die haben die Nacht wohl geleicht und haben sich dann den Bauch vollgeschlagen 

Ein paar Eier sind noch da, mal sehen was wird.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Redlisch (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

Luft 8,4 Wasser 6,6 °C auf 2m..

Ich habe heute als ich den Garten Sturmfest gemacht habe, noch den Skimmer sauber gemacht... ich sah dabei Jungfische (7mm groß) ...
Möchte mal wissen wer da wohl jetzt schon geleicht hat (Goldelritzen, Modenlieschen, Blaubandbärblinge ?) ... bischen sehr früh im Jahr...

Axel


----------



## inge50 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

Themperaturen von heute.

Luft: 4,3 Grad

Wasser: 6 Grad

Fische sind wieder abgetaucht. Es sollte mal langsam wärmer werden.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Morgen !!!

Grünbach: +2,4°C, ein trüber morgen, aber wenigstens keine Minus-Grade mehr  

Wasser: 8°C aber aus der Wasserleitung


----------



## Kerstin H. (28. März 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Vermelde 3 Grad Lufttemperatur (fühlt sich an wie 15 Grad  ), Wassertemperatur derzeit 7 Grad und putzmuntere, verfressene Fische


----------



## Dodi (31. März 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

N'Abend zusammen!

Heute Stand 18.00 Uhr:

Luft: 14°
Wasser: 10,2° - erstmals im zweistelligen Bereich für dieses Jahr! 
Den Fischen ist das anzumerken...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Na gut. 19:00 Uhr

Hannover

Luft: 13°
Wasser 11°

Aber meine Babys pennen immer noch.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Redlisch (31. März 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

Bad Münder 20:00 Uhr.

10,3 °C (max 13,9°C - 16:24), Wasser -2m 9,2°C (max 9,7°C 14:00).

Mit schrecken lass ich gestern die Wettervorschau, da spricht man von Schneefall gen Sonntag  

Ab Mittwoch nach dem windigen Tag soll es wieder Bergab gehen ...
dabei treiben gerade die ganzen Pflanzen aus, 10 __ Molche und 7 __ Kröten haben sich eingefunden ...

Wollen wir mal hoffen das sich das Wetter es doch noch anders überlegt.

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

@Redlisch
Da fällt mir grad ein, wir müssen unbedingt unsere Podis zusammen bringen  

Ich komm dich mal besuchen wenns Wärmer ist


----------



## Redlisch (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

vergrippten Guten Morgen ...

Bad Münder: Luft 7,4°C, Wasser 9,1 °C. Die ganze Nacht über immer wieder etwas Regen ...

erfolgreiches gelingen noch ...

Axel


@Uwe

Werden wir machen ..


----------



## Dodi (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

N'Abend zusammen!

Heute war tolles Frühlingswetter! 

Luft: max. 14,4°
Wasser: 10,5°

Hoffentlich geht es jetzt so weiter mit den Temperaturen.:beeten 

Die Fische fressen schon wieder aus der Hand.


----------



## Redlisch (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend !

Heute gleich das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt. Noch Ufermatte verlegt und gleich bepflanzt mit Bach-__ Nelkenwurz,__ Gottesgnadenkraut,Sumpftscharfgarbe,__ Lippenmäulchen,__ Pfennigkraut,Sumpftbinse,__ Wasserminze,Sumpfvergißmeinnicht,Nadelsimse und Wasser-Dickblatt. 60 Pflanzen auf 15m. In den neuen Sumpfgraben kamen noch einige __ Iris.

Luft max: 14,3 °C
Wasser -2m max. 10,1 °C

Morgen soll es so bleiben  

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend,

heute war ein schöner Tag, es schien den ganzen Tag die Sonne ,wir hatten 16 °C und es machte wieder richtig Spaß im Teich zu arbeiten...
bis der Wecker um 4.30 Uhr klingelte :__ nase 

Ab 6 Uhr begann der Regen der auch nicht mehr aufhörte ... 11l/m²
Sonne nicht einmal gesehen ...

Lufttemperatur war max. 7°C... ein Tag um aus dem Kalender gestrichen zu werden ...

Wasser max. 9,6 °C

Die Wettervorhersage ist für die nächsten Tage sehr Phantasielos ... Regen, Regen wird kälter,Regen bleibt kalt, Regen wird wieder etwas wärmer ...

Vor einem Jahr stöhnten wir unter 30°C :smoki 

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Um Axels Aussage zu untermauern

Scheiss Wetter


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Bei uns schauts aber garnicht so schlecht aus, der Jahreszeit entsprechend, würde ich meinen.

 

Nur der Dienstag und Mittwoch sind von den Frühtemparaturen her zum  

Gefühlt ist es dennoch zu kalt oder sind wir schon so "Wärme" hungrig


----------



## Elfriede (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Also ganz zufrieden war ich die letzten Tage mit dem Wetter hier auf Paros auch nicht, es war mit 30° einfach zu warm für die Jahreszeit, auf Kreta soll es sogar schon 35° gehabt haben. Ich bin vor sechs Tagen in Tirol bei winterlichem Schneetreiben abgereist und ohne  Anpassung gleich im Sommer angekommen. Jetzt, da  ich mich an die plötzliche Wärme angepasst habe und sie genieße, ist ein Temperatursturz auf 20°-22° angesagt. 

Nun, lange kann es auch im Norden nicht mehr dauern bis sich der Frühling richtig durchsetzt. Ich wünsche Euch allen eine schöne und erfolgreiche Teichsaison.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Also ganz zufrieden war ich die letzten Tage mit dem Wetter hier auf Paros auch nicht, es war mit 30° einfach zu warm für die Jahreszeit, auf


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Elfriede

So eine Wärme würde ich mir auch schon wünschen, aber "Gut Ding braucht Weile"  .

Und wie sieht dein Teich aus  

Wünsche Dir eine schöne Zeit auf Paros


----------



## Redlisch (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich freue mich ja schon wenn die Temperaturen zweistellig sind auch wenn sie dann noch mit 1 anfangen  

Im Moment haben wir 4,2 °C, der letzte Regen fiel um 4.00 Uhr und die Wassertemeratur auf 2m ist auf 8,7 °C gefallen.

Axel


----------



## Elfriede (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Axel,

bei 4,2° kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Du schon mit 10° mehr Freude hättest. 
Heute hat es hier auf Paros bereits abgekühlt aber unter 20° wird die Temperatur jetzt im April sicher nicht mehr abrutschen, obwohl man sich auch hier auf die langjährigen Werte nicht mehr verlassen kann.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede

@ Helmut,

mit der extremen Wärme ist es ja nun auch hier vorbei, der Wind hat gedreht und bringt jetzt kühlere Luft aus dem Norden.

Deine Frage nach meinem Teich lässt sich in Kürze so beantworten: Wassertemperatur 22°, Seerosen und __ Sumpfschwertlilien blühen schon, PH mit 9,1 zu hoch, Fische wohlauf, Wasser ziemlich grün, Sichttiefe nur 50cm.

Im Moment kann ich nicht von Augenweide reden. Normalerweise ist das Wasser im Frühling klar und ich kann bis auf den Grund sehen, heuer aber muss es im Winter arge Stürme gegeben haben, denn zwei immergrüne Bäume am Teichrand sind so gut wie kahl, die Blätter sind im Teich gelandet. Mit der notwendigen Teichreinigung habe ich bereits begonnen.
Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## ra_ll_ik (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin
Emsland 1.5 Grad Luft, 9 Grad Wasser... 
UND ICH MUßTE SCHON WIEDER DAS AUTO FREIKRATZEN... :-(


----------



## Redlisch (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> UND ICH MUßTE SCHON WIEDER DAS AUTO FREIKRATZEN... :-(



als ich heute morgen gen 5.15 Uhr aus dem Haus bin hatten wir 0,1°C...
Autoscheiben waren ebenfalls zugefroren und Bodennebel lag in der Luft.

Heute Luft max: 9,5°C wenn auch nur sehr kurzzeitig meist so um 7-8°C, die
Sonne hat sich öfter blicken lassen, brachte aber kaum Erwärmung in der Lufttemperatur, das Wasser steig auf den Jahresrekord von +10,8 °C ... einige Graupelschauer rundeten das Wetter ab ...

Axel


----------



## Dodi (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

N'Abend!

Heute 18.00 Uhr in Hamburg:

Luft 11,2°
Wasser 11,2°

Gleichstand!


----------



## Mercedesfreund (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

schönen guten Abend!
Im schönen Duingen Luft und Wasser bei 9°, könnte jetzt so langsam steigen..
Gruß Werner


----------



## Redlisch (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Morgen !

Luft -1,1 °C, Bodentemp -0,1°C, leichter Nebel, alles mit Raureif bedeckt, Auto freikratzen war mal wieder angesagt.
Wasser -2m 8,9°C, Wasser -5cm 8 °C...

Einfach  heute ...

schönen Arbeitstag noch !

Axel

Nachtrag: 6:50 -1,5°C


----------



## Redlisch (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin,

z.Z. Luft: 4,8°C, Wasser 9,6°C

Luftdruck in den letzten 24h um 10 hPa gefallen, es fängt gerade an leicht zu Nieseln ... Keine guten Aussichten fürs Wochenende ...

Auf zum letzten Arbeitstag der Woche ...


Axel


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Mahlzeit,

gerade auf die schnelle paar Bilder geschossen  

Inne Sonne  ....... 

Im Schatten...................................... 

Im Teich.........


----------



## Redlisch (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Einfach schön heute  

15°C im Schatten, Wind noch etwas heftig um die 30 KM/h aber schön zum Schaufeln draussen 

Wasser -2m 12°C, -5cm 13°C


Axel


----------



## Dodi (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

N'Abend zusammen!

Heute den ganzen Tag Sonne pur! 

Wasser hat erstmals die 14° erreicht -
Luft so um die 15° - aber ein frischer Wind wehte...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Echt irre,
ein Tag Sonne und die Teichtemperatur geht mal eben 2° höher  

Bin jetzt bei 12°
Luft im Moment noch 14°


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Und wieder ich

Teich : 15°
Luft um 21:10 Uhr : 13°

Bald können meine Wintergäste aus dem Aquarium


----------



## Olli.P (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

heute ca. 19.00Uhr:

Luft: noch ca. 19°C

Teich: 15°C

War ja auch den ganzen Tag die Sonne da 

Und am WE soll's noch Wärmer werden


----------



## Redlisch (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

wir hatten heute auch wieder von 10- 16.30 Uhr durchgehend Sonne.

Lufttemp. erreichte 17,8 °C, Wasser 12,4°C.

Für morgen Mittag ist etwas Niederschlag angesagt, Freitag nur Regen 
Aber am WE soll es wieder besser werden... Will ich auch hoffen, bin mitten in den Bauarbeiten für den Bachlauf/Staubecken, heute noch schnell die Folie eingebracht bevor der Regen alles in Matsch übergehen lässt ...

Axel


----------



## Olli.P (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen Teichianer,

Jetzt:

Bewölkt

Luft: 10°C

Teich: 14°C


----------



## Redlisch (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin,

Himmel bedeckt, Luft um die 14°C 0-Sonne, Wasser 2m/5cm = 12°C.

Ab Samstag soll es noch mal bergauf gehen, ab Montag nur noch 13°C und fallend mit Regen ... 

Habe mich gerade an das schöne Wetter gewöhnt  

Axel, der auf die Sonne wartet um die Falten aus der Folie des Bachlaufs zu entfernen...


----------



## Dodi (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

N'Abend zusammen!

Bis heute Nachmittag war Traumwetter, dann fing es an zu regnen.

Luft: max. 21° (im Schatten)
Wasser: 15,7°


----------



## Olli.P (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

gerade nochmal nachgesehen....


Luft: 15°C

Teich: 16°C


----------



## Olli.P (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Morgen,


Greven 08.00 Uhr


Luft: 8°C

Teich: 15°C

Blauer Himmel, Sonne pur


----------



## Redlisch (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Mahlzeit !

Luft 13°C, Wasser 12,7°C ab und an schaut nun die Sonne raus.
Zwischen 1 und 3 Uhr fielen 2,7l/m² Regen, solange es nur Nachts regnet, bitte schön ...

Axel

@Olli: Sag mal wie warm wird denn dein Teich im Sommen, wenn du jetzt schon >15°C hast ?
Ich gehe mal davon aus das er den ganzen Tag Sonne hat ...


----------



## Redlisch (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Morgen !

Lufttemp. 8,5 °C, Wasser 14,2 °C, Luftdruch in der letzen 24h um 10hPa gefallen.

Das ist wohl erstmal das Ende des des schönen sonnigen Wetter`s  

Am Sonntag wurde max. Luft 20,4°C / Wasser 15,2°C erreicht.

schöne Arbeitswoche ...
Axel


----------



## Dodi (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Morgen!

Wir haben derzeit (09.00 Uhr) bereits 14° Lufttemperatur.
Wetter ist - bis jetzt - sonnig, anders, als vorhergesagt.

Gestern war der "Hammer":

Luft: 20,2°
Wasser: 17,6°


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Morgens,
Auch hier in Duingen bis eben Sonne und 20°, leider zieht es sich jetzt zu,
mal sehen was uns die Wetterküche heute noch bietet. Gruß Werner


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

ja,ja, vergessen, Wasser 14°..


----------



## Redlisch (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,
so nun hat uns auch die Regenfront erreicht.

Die Temperatur ist in den letzten 2h um 9°C gefallen, von 20,4°C auf 11,8°C.
Regen in der letzten 45 Minuten: 5,3l/m².

 

Axel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hier genau das gleiche, eben noch 21° in Hildesheim, auf der Rückfahrt 
erwischt uns die Regenfront ,aber wie, Scheibenwischer 3.Stufe, Tempo 50.. und das noch zu viel Temp. jetzt 13° gruß Werner


----------



## Reapas (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Ja Wochenende war es ja warm da waren es schon mal ca 16° jetzt wirds wieder hässlich grade in München die Wassertemperatur sinkt dann warscheinlich auch wieder aber naja es geht langsam aber stetig aufwärts!


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

Männertag (Himmelfahrt) und "Tag der Arbeit" in einem - wie verträgt sich das eigentlich? 


Die Roßkastanie blüht....... bei SONNENSCHEIN. 
 
Draußen: In der Sonne 19,4°C, Schatten 12,2°C
Innen 20,8°C und 80% LF - meine Tomatenzucht muss endlich 

Teichtemp. -


----------



## Redlisch (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin,

Lufttemp. 15 °C steigend, Wasser -2m 14,2°C; -5cm 15,8°C , Weizenbier um 8°C , Grill noch kalt (aber nicht mehr lange).  

Überwiegend Sonne mit kleinen Wolkenfelden ...

Angesagt waren max. 13°C mit Regenschauern1  

Nachdem gen Nachmittag der Männertag zuende geht kommt der Tag der Arbeit dran, Zaun öffnen, Lagerplatz für Holz vorbereiten. Morgen abend nach der Arbeit kommt die erste Großlieferung Bankirai für Stege und Terrasse am Teich. Die Arbeit der nächsten Wochen...


Axel


----------



## koimen (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Teichianer....

Aktuell; WT oben 13° / in 280cm' tiefe 14°.......Lufttemp. 16°....(BT 9°)..am Wochenende soll es aber richtig "Heiss" werden 23°  :smoki  !! 

Tagsüber wenn es warm ist ist die WT auch oben wie unten gleich......d.h. so wird  er sehr sehr langsam aufgeheizt......bei meiner bescheidenen Wasserfläche von ca. 15m2  auf 27'000Liter Inhalt

Leider wird mein Teich nicht unbedingt am Wochenende dann schon auf die 16° kommen, dafür andererseits aber auch nicht eine starke Schwankung gegen unten haben, bei schlechtem Wetter mit kühleren LT.


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem das Wetter die letzten Tage so schön war haben wir heute

im Teich: 19,1°
Luft: 21°

So macht der Frühling Spaß!


----------



## A6er (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Nachdem das Wetter die letzten Tage so schön war haben wir heute
> 
> ...



Hallo Dodi,

19,1° im Teich?
Bist Du sicher, dass Dein Thermometer richtig geht???  
Kommt mir doch sehr warm vor....


----------



## Redlisch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
was kann ich heute bieten ?

Luft max 20,1°C, Wasser -2m max 17,5°C und auf -5cm 18,7°C.

Beim heutigen Appell am Teich musste ich 3 Einwohner feststellen welche nicht auf meiner Liste stehen, wie es aussieht 2 __ Barsche und eine ?__ Schleie? ...

Wenn ich morgen zu komme mache ich mal Fotos ...

Axel


----------



## Reapas (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Bei uns strahlender Sonnenschein und 24° draussen
aber leider nur 15° WT bei -10cm

Tendenz aber sicher steigend!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend aus Sehnde/Hannover 

Luft : 21°
Wasser : 16°


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



			
				A6er schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dodi,
> 
> 19,1° im Teich?
> Bist Du sicher, dass Dein Thermometer richtig geht???
> Kommt mir doch sehr warm vor....


 
Hallo Rüdiger!

Habe gerade noch einmal mit einem anderen digitalen Thermometer nachgemessen, das zeigt 18,7° - die Temperatur differiert "nur" um 0,4° zum anderen - aber das ist ja auch nicht sooo wichtig.

Wasser immo also zwischen 18,7° und 19,1°  
Luft: 18,5°

Das schönste ist: das Wetter soll bis Mitte nächster Woche so schön bleiben!


----------



## Redlisch (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
so langsam kann ich an den ersten Tauchgang denken 

19:45 Uhr: Luft 19,3°C (max 21,1°C), Wasser -2m 18,4°C (max 18,7°C), Wasser -5cm 18,4°C (max 20,7°C).

Axel


----------



## Dodi (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Gerade mal wieder nachgeschaut:

Luft: 22°
Wasser: 21,2°

Die Fische scheinen derzeit schon wieder unersättlich...


----------



## inge50 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

war auch grad nochmal draußen.

Temperatur um 21:00 Uhr

Luft: 23°

Wasser: 21,2°

Unsere Fische sind auch ständig am betteln, wenn sie jemanden in Teichnähe sehen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Armin (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Ahoi,

ich habe derzeit 20,8 ° Cels. am Teich dank meines neuen Luft-Wasserwärmetauschers.  

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dodi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Aktuelle Werte:

Luft: 31° (im Schatten)
Wasser: 25°

War das ein heißes Wochenende!


----------



## inge50 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

Temperatur heute um 18:30 Uhr

Luft: 14,7 Grad

Wasser: 19,4 Grad

Haben wir schon Herbst?  

Wenn das so weiter geht brauchen die Fische bald Mütze und Schal  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

 Inge,

bei uns sieht es ähnlich aus.  

Das Wetter soll jedoch ab Mitte nächster Woche besser werden, [DLMURL="http://www.wetterschau.de/10tt/"]schau mal hier[/DLMURL], das lässt hoffen... :beeten


----------



## inge50 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Dodi,

na, warten wir ab und hoffen auf besseres Wetter 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Redlisch (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
ja es ist traurig draussen ...

13,3 °C jetzt, auf 2m Tiefe sind es gerade noch 18,4 °C...
Heute morgen um 8.00 Uhr waren es nur 17,6 °C, aber was will man erwarten bei min. Temperatur um die 12,5 °C draussen.

Im laufe der nächsten Woche geht es aber wieder bergauf, ich hoffe die Fische sind dann auch nicht mehr so trübsinnig, den geht das Wetter auch schon aufs Gemüht ...
Heute 9,4 l/m² Regen.

Axel


----------



## inge50 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

Temperaturen heute um 20:00 Uhr

Wasser: 23 Grad

Luft: 30 Grad

Heute war ein heißer Tag, mal ohne Regen


Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Aktuell aus Hamburg:

Wasser 26,2°
Luft 32°

Wahnsinn - nachdem es letzte Woche noch sooo kalt war.


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus 

Grünbach 17:55

Wasser im Mini : 22°C (nach Nachfüllung ca. 2cm)
Luft auf 700 m Höhe : 21.3°C

leichte Schleierwolken mit Sonnenlücken, aber die Sonne scheint mehr als leicht verdeckt, kein Wind


----------



## inge50 (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

Essen 15:00 Uhr

Luft: 18 Grad
Wasser: 18,9 Grad

Wird es jetzt Herbst  

Die Herbstastern stehen vor der Blüte, dann dauert es meist nicht mehr lange.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Mal wieder den Thread aktualisieren  

Wasser: 6,5° in 30 cm Tiefe
Luft: -1°


----------



## Redlisch (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

seit 14 Uhr ist die Temperatur um über 5°K auf -5,2°C gefallen  , Teich ist zugefroren und die Wassertemperatur ist auf 3,3°C gefallen.

Komischerweise trift das nur auf ein kleineres Gebiet westlich von Hannover zu, sonst ist es im ganzen Bundesgebite, sogar in Bayern einige Grad wärmer...

frostige Grüße aus der mitte Deutschlands ...

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Habe mich gerade entschlossen nun doch die Haupt-Teichpumpe abzuschalten.

Aussentemperatur geht derzeit eigentlich noch (-1,5°C bis -2,0°C)

Der Teich ist bei ca. -50cm Tiefe allerdings auf 1,9°C abgesunken,..
Die Temperatur im Filter auf ca. 2°C.
Daher habe ich mich entschlossen (obwohl ich parallel angegangen habe, den Filter zu isolieren) nun doch beim Umbau das Wasser abzuschalten.

Mal schaun, ob ich im Dezember (ohne Filter) nochmal das Wasser im Kreis zirkulieren lasse.
Die Oberfläche hat sich angefangen zu vereisen.
 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Annett (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin.

Dank fehlendem Thermometer im Teich kann ich keine Wassertemperaturen liefern - ich denke mal A....kalt. 
Diese Nacht sanken die Temperaturen gegen Mitternacht auf -8,6°C (in Hausnähe!). :shock 
Damit hatten wir nun nicht gerechnet (war so bis mittags nicht angesagt) und hoffen, einige noch mit Wasser befüllte Rohrleitungen am Haus/Wasserhänger haben das lebend überstanden. :beeten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Luft: 0°
Wasser: 6°

Hält sich erstaunlich Stabil, die Nacht hatten wir aber auch nur -3°


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Uwe,..    (komisch   das Avatar kenne ich von einem anderem User )
Wo misst du denn genau die Wassertemperatur??
Mit einem Schwimmtermometer oder bei einer bestimmten Wassertiefe ??

6grad hört sich ja derzeit eher nach "Vulkaneifel" an  

mfg. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Ich messe oben und in 70cm, ist gleich  
Mal im Tiefenbereich messen, mal sehen was er da misst. 

Ich denke der Boden hat noch Wärme gespeichert, und der Teich liegt ja sehr Nahe am Haus. Vielleicht kommt es daher. Ich wunder mich ja auch


----------



## inge50 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

hab auch grad mal nach geschaut

Luft: 2,9° Grad

Wasser: 5,1° Grad in ca. 50 cm Tiefe

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## U.d.o (16. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Zusammen,

mal eine Übersicht für 2008. Teichtemperatur gemessen in ca. 50 cm Wassertiefe im Klärteich. Aussentemperatur in ca. 4 Meter Höhe 

Gruß,
Udo


----------



## jochen (16. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Udo,

interessante Kurve die du eingestellt hast...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



jochen schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> interessante Kurve die du eingestellt hast...



Ja, besonders Mai-Juni-Juli ist sehr interessant.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Mal wieder aktuelle Werte:

Luft: -2°
Wasser: 8,5°  Wird einfach nicht weniger


----------



## Redlisch (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Mal wieder aktuelle Werte:
> 
> Luft: -2°
> Wasser: 8,5°  Wird einfach nicht weniger



Bist du sicher das deine Anzeige in Ordnung ist ?

Bei mir ist die Temperatur in 2m tiefe in den letzten 48h von 5,5 auf 3,9 °C gefallen und das ohne Umwälzung. Der Teich ist über Nacht zugefroren !

Luft war um die -1,7°C (kurzzeitig -3°C), keine Sonne auf Teich und leichter Wind.
Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hab ich schon gegen gemessen Axel, stimmt schon so. Allerdings habe ich auch nur ein halbes Grad Differenz von der Oberfläche bis in 1,70 Tiefe. Das finde ich dann doch sehr wenig


----------



## Redlisch (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hast du im Grundwasser gebaut ? Wie kann es denn sonst so warm sein, 8,5 °C haben wir seit langer Zeit nicht mal in der Lufttemperatur bei uns und Sonne war, bis auf Gestern auch seit Tagen nicht mehr da.

Ich habe z.Z. 1,5 °C Unterschied zwischen -5cm und -2m, Tendenz steigend.

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Morgen 

wie man bei meinem Teichbau ja sehen konnte haben wir sehr viel Oberflächenwasser (ab ca. 80cm) kann es daran liegen ?


----------



## inge50 (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

ich hab grad auch mal am Teich geschaut.

Luft: -0,5 Grad

Wasser: 4,6 Grad in ca. 50 cm Tiefe

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Luft: -2°
> Wasser: 8,5°  Wird einfach nicht weniger



Luft: -2°
Wasser: 7,5° Geht also doch nach unten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nu ist es doch passiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Teich ist dicht, das dumme ist das, dass Thermometer unterm Eis liegt 

Also:

Luft: -6°
Wasser: Gefühlte -4°


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

wer sagt denn das es kalt ist. War heute Morgen schon ne 1/4 Std im T-Shirt und kurzer Hose im Garten bei den Hunden. Waren doch nur -8 Grad

MfG frank


----------



## Joachim (30. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

@Frank
Beweise! Beweise ...


----------



## Olli.P (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,


heute früh um 3.30 war es am Teich -12°C

im Teich??     ist alles zugefroren..............


----------



## Redlisch (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

mhh um 3.30 -6,8 °C in der Luft, Wasser -5 cm -0,1 °C und -2m 3,2°C ...

Axel

Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch an alle !


----------



## inge50 (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

geschlossene Eisdecke, wie dick 

Wasser hat 4,7° Grad in ca. 50cm Tiefe. Fische schwimmen munter umher.

Bei 2° Grad und herrlichem Sonnenschein um 14:00 Uhr.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Jürgen W (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hab mal eine Frage
welche Temperaturmesser benutzt ihr den eigendlich?


----------



## Redlisch (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

im Moment leichter Schneefall bei -0,3 °C mit ganz leichtem Wind aus West.
Wassertemp. bei -5cm -0,1 °C , bei -2m 3,3°C.

Eisdicke: Tragend, musste gestern 2 Silvesterraketen von der Teichmitte holen 



> Hab mal eine Frage
> welche Temperaturmesser benutzt ihr den eigendlich?



Schaust du [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6/]hier[/URL] !


Axel


----------



## inge50 (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich hab so ein einfaches Digitales Thermometer mit ca. 50cm Kabel und Sensor.

Die Station hab ich in Klarsichtfolie gewickelt und gut verklebt. Sie steht auf meiner Schwimminsel.
  seid heute ist alles mit einer dünnen Schneeschicht bedeckt.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## inge50 (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

Temperaturen von heute 17:00 Uhr

Luft: 2,7° C

Wasser: 5,1° C in ca. 50 cm Tiefe

Der Teich ist wieder eisfrei, aber Oberflächenwasser noch sehr kalt.

Jetzt wird es wirklich Zeit, das es wärmer wird.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Redlisch (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

trotz der gestrigen +5° und 8l/m² Regen, welche an der Eisschicht knabberte, ist der Teich noch zugefroren.

Das das Eis schmilzt kann man gut an den Wassertemperaturen in der Tiefe sehen. Diese sind um 0,4K gesunken, da das schmelzende Eis dem Wasser Energie entzieht.

Heute ist es unter heftigen Schneeschauern am Morgen wieder auf 0°C gefallen, gen Nachmittag gab es zwar herrlichen Sonnenschein, leider mit wenig auswirkungen auf die Lufttemperatur. Nun nähern wir uns wieder den -1°C Marke und es soll noch kälter werden...

War es das nach dieser Woche endlich mit dem Winter oder kommt es danach nochmal ganz dick ?


Axel (den nun auch die Grippe erwischt hat)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hier ist es zwar auch S...kalt, aber im Teich geht es eigentlich  Und das obwohl die Pumpe wieder läuft.
Heute Nacht sollen es -6° werden. Dann wird wieder alles anders sein. Aber dann....... haben wir es bestimmt geschafft :beeten

So langsam muss ich draussen mal anfangen, sonst läuft mir die Zeit weg


----------



## Redlisch (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Hiho,

nachdem es nun bei uns etwas milder geworden ist und es wohl auch so durchwachsen aber bei +3 bis +10°C die nächste Woche bleibt, habe ich heute gegen 14.00 Uhr den Frühling ausgerufen und die Pumpe (50%) und den Filter am Teich wieder gestartet. Man kann mitte März ncohmal mit um die 0°C rechnen, das wird aber nicht lange anhalten, der Winter hat verloren.

Der Teich ist i.M. noch zu 80% mit Eis bedeckt, aber jeden Tag ist mehr Wasser zu sehen.

Die Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge von der Brut ende des Jahres kamen auch gleich neugierig angeschwommen, das Leben im Teich erwacht langsam. Auch ist überall bei den Pflanzen ,unter dem Eis, Austrieb zu sehen.

Bisher konnte ich allerdings noch keine größeren Fische sehen ...

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Wettermeldungen der User*

Hallo,..

auch bei mir gibt es "+" Temperaturen zu melden,..  ein dünne Eisschicht ist noch auf dem Hauptteich.

Ansonsten, ganz interessant anzuschauen,..

der "Temperatur" kippt um, dass heisst ab 4grad Wassertemperatur kommt die wärmere Schicht "nach oben".  => die blaue Linie "Überholt" die grüne Linie
(Anomalie von Wasser, unter +4grad ist die wärmere Schicht oben),..

das zeigt auch meine Wetterstation mit den Temperaturmessung (bei -5cm und -6cm) im Wasser 
 
mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

@Axel
Willst du deine Fische tiefkühlen ? 

Da hast du die Pumpe wohl doch zu früh angestellt, ist ja tüchtig Kalt bei -2 Meter


----------



## Redlisch (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Axel
> Willst du deine Fische tiefkühlen ?
> 
> Da hast du die Pumpe wohl doch zu früh angestellt, ist ja tüchtig Kalt bei -2 Meter



Da müssen die jetzt durch, sobald das Eis weg ist geht`s wieder aufwärts :smoki

Ich hatte wohl etwas die Energie unterschätzt welche beim Agregatszustandwechsel von Fest nach Flüssig benötigt wird 
Dabei hatte ich vor einigen Jahren darüber Versuchreihen gefahren, da ging es aber um den umgekehrten Fall, das Schockfrosten ...

50% sind nun Eisfrei vom Hauptteich, die 10m³ Pfütze ist noch zugefroren...
Noch einen Tag, dann geht wieder aufwärts. Da der Filter seit Dezember dick eingepackt ist in Styrodur und die 2" Leitung in Amaflex kommt da durch die Luft auch keine Wärme dazu, sonst war er jetzt immer durch das kalte Teichwasser beschlagen.
Die Pumpe hatte ich gestern Nacht noch weiter runtergeregelt, bring aber wohl auch nicht viel.
Luft haben wir nun fast wieder +6 °C.


----------



## Redlisch (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

So, sie haben es fast geschafft, 70% Eisfrei. 60% vom Filterteich.

Um die Temperatur etwas zu stützen lasse ich jetzt Leitungswasser in den Filterteich einlaufen, nicht viel, so 1m² in 2 Stunden. Wird zwar rein rechnerisch nicht sehr viel bringen, aber beruhigt das Gewissen und erhöht hoffentlich etwas den Härtegrad des Wassers 

Wie ich zu meinem erstaunen gesehen habe, nicht eine Fadenalge zu sehen 
Wenn ich noch daran denke das ich vor einem Jahr mit Harke und Schuppkarre angerückt bin um die Fadenalgen rauszufischen,
dann mit US bekämpft und nun immer noch Algenfrei  
Hoffen wir mal das es so bleibt 
Die Pflanzen treiben auch schon.

Meine __ Muscheln, welche ich seit langem nicht mehr gesehen habe müssen wohl auch noch am leben sein, junge Bitterlinge vom ende letzten Jahres sind schon munter 

I.M. 7°C Lufttemperatur und zunehmender Wind (leichter Wellengang auf dem Teich)


----------



## Redlisch (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Axel
> Willst du deine Fische tiefkühlen ?
> 
> Da hast du die Pumpe wohl doch zu früh angestellt, ist ja tüchtig Kalt bei -2 Meter



Hallole, 
Pumpe läuft auf 100 %, Teich komplett eisfrei (letzte Eisscholle [3m³] trieb gegen 12 Uhr noch im Teich), die Temperaturen gehen wie erwartet aufwärts wenn das Wasser den Agregatzustand gewechselt hat.

Koi`s sind heute das erste mal zum Appell angetreten und vollzählig, Goldfische waren auch soweit ich sehen konnte alle dabei. Von den beiden Stören wurde noch nichts gesehen, aber die sieht man eh schlecht in ihrem gut angepassten Tarnkleid.

40 Goldelritzen (Brut vom November) haben tatsächlich im Filterteich (Tiefe max 75cm) den Winter überlebt und ziehen schon ihre Kreise (Viel Wasser war da unter der mächtigen Eisschicht nach meiner Meinung nicht mehr gewesen). 

Axel


----------



## Dodi (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend!

Na, so langsam folgen ja auch mal gute Nachrichten! 

Freut mich für Dich, Axel, dass Du keine Verluste hast.

Bei uns heute aktuell Luft bis +10° - Wasser +6°!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



ja Dodi, ich freue mich auch über jede Erfolgsmeldung. Auch mein direkter Nachbar hat keinen Ausfall zu beklagen (klar, den Teich hab ich ja auch gebaut ) obwohl der Teich 3 Wochen lang Komplett zu war, also ohne ein Loch im Eis.

Hier gerade 6,5° Luft und 5,7° in 1,50 Meter Tiefe


----------



## Redlisch (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Dodi schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Na, so langsam folgen ja auch mal gute Nachrichten!
> 
> ...



Ahh, es wird Frühling ... 
moment da war doch noch was, mal ins rote Buch schauen... ahh ja, da haben wir es Dodi-Frühling-Fledermausfisch :smoki

LINK :beeten

Axel


----------



## gluefix (5. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Messung im Teich ergab am Wochenende 6°C ...es geht ab jetzt wohl aufwärts und ich hoffe das wir bald die 10-12 °C erreichen, damit ich meine Koi wieder anfüttern kann.


----------



## Redlisch (5. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



gluefix schrieb:


> es geht ab jetzt wohl aufwärts und ich hoffe das wir bald die 10-12 °C erreichen, damit ich meine Koi wieder anfüttern kann.



Aber nur wenn du nicht in Deutschland wohnst 
Sonst wird es die nächsten 2 Wochen wieder bergab gehen :evil

Axel


----------



## gluefix (6. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn du nicht in Deutschland wohnst
> Sonst wird es die nächsten 2 Wochen wieder bergab gehen :evil
> 
> Axel



...naja spätestens Anfang April sind wir doch aus dem gröbsten raus :beeten


----------



## waterman (7. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,
ich habe heute Teichputz gehalten und den Filter anlaufen lassen und hatte 6,5 C° im Wasser. 
Das hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten, für zwei Minuten in Badehose einzutauchen, weil ich einen Pflanzkorb versenkt hatte, den ich sonst nicht wieder raus bekommen hätte. War ziemlich kalt:__ nase
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Redlisch (7. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



waterman schrieb:


> Das hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten, für zwei Minuten in Badehose einzutauchen...
> Gruß
> Wil



Will Foto sehen! :smoki

Meiner einer war heute im Filterteich tätig, Wassertemperatur 4,9 °C, mir sind fast die Hände abgefallen.
Als ich gegen 18,00 Uhr noch hier und da am rumzupfen war, sah ich mit einmal meinen Atem, was war das ? Es ging im Sturzflug vom 6 auf 0°C runter !

Habe dann gemacht das ich reinkomme, Kamin an und im neuen NG-Katalog geschmöckt 

Axel


----------



## waterman (8. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

sorry, zu spät.
Ich habe mich nur getraut reinzugehen, wenn niemand in der Nähe ist, der mich hätte abhalten können 
Somit auch keine Kamera in der Nähe.

Übrigens bis jetzt 24 Stunden später, noch keine Folgeschäden...

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Redlisch (8. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



waterman schrieb:


> Übrigens bis jetzt 24 Stunden später, noch keine Folgeschäden...
> Gruß
> Wil



Ich musste bei der erstbefüllung ja leider auch noch in den Teich, da die mit Ufermatte umwickelten 4" Schläuche Auftrieb bekamen, DeltaT war 20°C (14°C Wasser; 35°C Luft). Ich dachte mein Herz bleibt stehen als ich ins Wasser rutschte. Man konnte später genau sehen wo die Wasserlinie am Bauch war 
Bis dahin war alles rot, aber Kneip sagte ja das das gesund ist 

Axel


----------



## waterman (9. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,
ich schlucke zwar vermerht, um zu kontrolliern, ob ich Halsschmerzen bekomme, aber noch ist alles

Aber auf Dauer kann mich Kneipp wohl nicht überzeugen 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## sunnycrocket (13. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Da müssen die jetzt durch, sobald das Eis weg ist geht`s wieder aufwärts :smoki
> 
> Ich hatte wohl etwas die Energie unterschätzt welche beim Agregatszustandwechsel von Fest nach Flüssig benötigt wird
> Dabei hatte ich vor einigen Jahren darüber Versuchreihen gefahren, da ging es aber um den umgekehrten Fall, das Schockfrosten ...




Hallo Axel,-

Habe mir Heute ein Teichthermometer mit 3m-Tauchsonde gekauft, um noch rechtzeitig vor dem Frühling meine Wassertemperaturen zu messen. 

Da ich erst im Frühjahr mit dem Koi-Erst-Besatz beginne, mache ich mir jetzt etwas SORGEN für den nächsten Winter. 

Meine Temperatur in 1,80 m Tiefe beträgt derzeit 2,2 °C. 
Etwa 50 cm unter dem Eis sind´s sogar nur 1,6 °C. 
Allerdings liegt bei uns immer noch Schnee und meine Eisdicke beträgt derzeit trotz einsetzendem Tauwetter noch etwas über 30 cm. 

Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich zukünftig meine Teichtemperatur ausser durch Wasserwechsel oder durch "Heizung" auf ca. 4°C halten kann. 
Die MÄR, daß das Eis eine gewisse Isolationsschicht bringt kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung nicht gelten lassen. 

Leider habe ich noch keine Messreihe vor dem Tauwetter, das deine These bestätigen würde.

Würde eine Abdeckung des kompletten Teichs etwas bringen?
Habe meinen Sammelschacht mit ca. 8 cm Styropor auf der Wasserfläche abgedeckt, und trotzdem eine 15-cm-Eisschicht gehabt.

Danke für Deine Erfahrung

Liebe Grüße aus dem Chiemgau


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Oh man, was für ein schöner Tag 

Die paar Stunden Sonne haben meinen Teich doch tatsächlich um 1,2° erhöht  
Höchsttemperatur 12° und viel Sonne

Es war einfach mal schön Sonne zu tanken


----------



## Dodi (13. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Michael,

den Teich abzudecken, soll einiges bringen. Besonders gut sollen da die PE-Bälle sein, die leider sehr teuer sind...

Gemacht habe ich selbst es noch nicht, bin aber am überlegen, ob ich's machen sollte, wobei hier bei uns im Norden der Winter nicht so arg war und eh' nicht so arg wird, wie in Bayern oder auch in anderen Bundesländern.

Mal sehen, was Axel noch meint.

Mich würde mal interessieren, was Du da für ein Thermometer gekauft hast und wo? Kannst Du mal einen Link einstellen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

[OT]Hier mal ein Link zum Thema Winterabdeckungen bei Teichen

http://www.teichratgeber.de/koiratgeber/mix/abdeckung.html[/OT]


----------



## Redlisch (13. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,



Dodi schrieb:


> Besonders gut sollen da die PE-Bälle sein, die leider sehr teuer sind...



Mal abgesehen vom den Preis, wüsste ich gar nicht wo ich die ganzen Bälle für 114m² im Sommer lagern sollte. 
Sollte man also auch noch bedenken 

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (13. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



sunnycrocket schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,-
> Meine Temperatur in 1,80 m Tiefe beträgt derzeit 2,2 °C.
> Etwa 50 cm unter dem Eis sind´s sogar nur 1,6 °C.
> Allerdings liegt bei uns immer noch Schnee und meine Eisdicke beträgt derzeit trotz einsetzendem Tauwetter noch etwas über 30 cm.



Läuft bei dir eine Pumpe ? Ist schon erstaunlich das das Wasser bei dir sonst in 1,8m so kalt wird. 

Du kannst bei mir in den Trends genau sehen wann ich die Pumpe dann abgeschaltet habe, das Wasser ist unten innerhalb einiger Stunden gleich wieder auf >3,5 °C gestiegen.




sunnycrocket schrieb:


> Die MÄR, daß das Eis eine gewisse Isolationsschicht bringt kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung nicht gelten lassen.
> 
> Leider habe ich noch keine Messreihe vor dem Tauwetter, das deine These bestätigen würde.



Eis isoliert schon, bekannt aus dem Obstbau, wo die Bäume bei spätem Frost mit Wasser berieselt werden, damit sich Eis um die Treibe legt und so vor zu starker Auskühlung geschützt sind.

Nachteil bei Teich ist eher wenn das Eis dann taut, in dieser Zeit wird dem Wasser viel Energie (Wärme) entzogen. Etwas überrascht das es doch so extrem ist war ich auch.

Bis vor 2,5 Wochen war bei mir auch noch eine massive Eisschicht, geschlossen auf dem Teich.

Du kannst dir gerne meine Wetter/Wasserdaten anschauen und eigene Schlüsse ziehen.

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



sunnycrocket schrieb:


> Habe mir Heute ein Teichthermometer mit 3m-Tauchsonde gekauft, um noch rechtzeitig vor dem Frühling meine Wassertemperaturen zu messen.




Hallo Micha,..

ich traue den "Plastik" Sensoren selbst nicht so ganz,..
und 1Grad "Fehler" hat man sicher schnell mal hier und da,...

Mach doch mal die Gegenprobe,..  nimm ein Glas und fülle es mit Eiswürfeln,..
dann etwas Wasser rein,..
nach einer kurzen Zeit, den Fühler in das Eiswasser legen,..

mal gucken, ob dann die "null Grad" wirklich auch "0 grad" sind,.. 

und was ich (vielleicht) bei dir überlesen habe,.. ?! hast du noch irgend eine Pumpe am laufen ??
ansonsten ist die Temperatur bei dem jetzigem Wetter wirklich nicht ohne,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## sunnycrocket (14. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Dodi schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was Du da für ein Thermometer gekauft hast und wo? Kannst Du mal einen Link einstellen?



Hallo Dodi,

hab´s von ebay -wurde hier im Forum aber schon mehrmals erwähnt.
Dies ist ein Funk-Aussensensor mit 3m-Unterwasserkabel, der auch Alleine als Messinstrument eingesetzt werden kann, da eine Anzeige integriert ist.
http://cgi.ebay.de/AUSSENSENSOR-MIT-KABELFUHLER-FUR-KLIMALOGGER-UND-ANDERE_W0QQitemZ260231234649QQihZ016QQcategoryZ115693QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wer´s bequemer will, kann sich das Basis-Station mit Datenspeicher hinzubestellen.
Werd mir das wahrscheinlich mit noch mehreren Sensoren spätermal hinzubestellen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/TFA-KLIMALOGGER-30-3015-PROFI-HYGROMETER-1-AUssENSENSOR_W0QQitemZ260330379491QQihZ016QQcategoryZ115693QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß Michael


----------



## sunnycrocket (14. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir eine Pumpe ? Ist schon erstaunlich das das Wasser bei dir sonst in 1,8m so kalt wird.
> 
> Du kannst bei mir in den Trends genau sehen wann ich die Pumpe dann abgeschaltet habe, das Wasser ist unten innerhalb einiger Stunden gleich wieder auf >3,5 °C gestiegen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Uwe, - danke für den Link von Lars Sebralla - "gehört natürlich zur Pflichtlektüre", habe aber diesen Beitrag völlig vergessen. Nochmals vielen Dank

Hallo Axel und Micha.
Das Platzproblem mit den Bällen wäre vermutlich das kleinere Übel, - eher ist`s schon der Preis. Habe derzeit einen Preis von 80.- Euro bei 1000 Bällen (ca. 3m²) --> d.h. wird nicht billig!!!
Zum Thema Temperatur: Habe noch keine Pumpe im Betrieb, da ich ja erst im Oktober mein Wasser eingefüllt habe, und frühestens im Mai den Erst-Koi-Besatz durchführe.

Axel - gehe inzwischen auch davon aus, daß die tiefe Temperatur vermutlich wirklich auf das tauende Eis zurückzuführen ist.
Micha - der Tip mit dem Eiswürfel-Test probiere ich gleich mal aus.



Leider hatte ich noch kein Meßgerät während des Winters.
Hoffe jetzt einfach - wenn ich versuche beim nächsten Winter die Eisschicht zu verhindern - einigermaßen vernünftige Temps bekomme.


----------



## Dodi (14. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Michael,

danke für den Link! 
Werd ich gleich mal 'reinschauen...

Axo, noch was:
hast Du den Fühler irgendwie beschwert, dass der auch möglichst tief hängt?


----------



## sunnycrocket (15. März 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> danke für den Link!
> Werd ich gleich mal 'reinschauen...
> ...



Servus Axel,
beschwert hab ich´s momentan nur mit einer kleinen Edelstahl-MUTTER.

Übrigens, hab den Tip von Micha Heute ausprobiert.
Nach ca. 10 min bewegte sich die Temperatur von +0,5 °C in der Glasmitte bis  -0.1 °C im Bereich der schwimmenden Eiswürfel.
Gehe davon aus, daß der Sensor relativ genau anzeigt.

Liebe Grüße aus dem verregneten Chiemgau.


----------



## Dodi (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend zusammen!

Heute war der erste "warme" Tag in Hamburg!

Höchsttemperaturen Luft: 13° - jetzt noch 11°
Das Wasser hat erstmals die 10°-Marke überschritten:
10,8°


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Jepp Dodi, hier auch

Teich 11° 

Luft jetzt noch 15°


----------



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend,
wir haben heute auch 15°C erreicht, jetzt noch 11 °C.

Der Teich ist auf 8°C in 2m tiefe angestiegen.

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



12,3° in 1,50 Meter Tiefe

Noch ein paar Tage so Warm und meine Babys im Wohnzimmer dürfen raus (das freut meine Maus ungemein , versteh ich gar nicht )


----------



## sunnycrocket (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Dodi schrieb:


> Das Wasser hat erstmals die 10°-Marke überschritten:
> 10,8°



Hallo Dodi,
haben Heute auch erstmals knapp 20°C am Tag gehabt.
Allerdings hat sich dadurch auch erst Heute das Eis aufgelöst.
Meine Wasser-Temp. liegt erst bei 5,4 °C.:beeten

Gruß Michael


----------



## Dodi (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend!

Heute war ein Super-Wetter! 

Luft: immer noch knapp 20°
Wasser: 13,5° - wow!

@ Michael:
jetzt erst das Eis aufgelöst?
Da haben wir es doch erheblich wärmer hier im Norden.
Der Teich ist schon seit einigen Wochen eisfrei...
Aber wird schon auch bei Dir!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Mensch Dodi 

hier auch 13,4° das Wasser 

So langsam muss ich mir Gedanken wegen dem Umsetzen machen, immer schön einer nach dem anderen, der Filter läuft ja erst eine Woche mit voller Leistung.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

hab noch bis ca. 19.00 in der Abendsonne bei 27° Lufttemperatur auf der Terrasse gesessen.......:smoki

Im Teich waren es vorhin schon 16°


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Tag auch 

ich denke heute knacken wir die 17° Marke Wassertemperatur  Jetzt um 15:20 Uhr schon 16,6°

Luft 21,9° aber es kommt mir viel wärmer vor (kann aber auch daran liegen das ich gerade Rasen gemäht habe )


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

  Wir haben die*18°C*  schon gestern geknackt 
 
Heute geht es Richtung 19,.. (man sieht aber einen kleinen Sprung, da ich heute morgen mal eine 1h  frisches Leitungswasser habe einlaufen lassen).

mfG. Micha  (der gerade am Teich liegt und die __ Molche zählt :- )


----------



## Olli.P (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi,

Jetzt:

Lufttemperatur im Schatten auf der Terrasse: 24,7°C

Im Teich knapp über 19°C


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

@Micha

Habt ihr Nachst noch Fost  oder warum fät der Teich um fast 3°
Ist ja Wahnsinn


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Uwe,..

am Mittwoch wares morgens z.B.  noch 8grad,..

ich messe ja im Filtergraben bei ca. -60cm Tiefe,..

Ich kann ja auch am 3 verschiedenen Punkten im Hauptteich "ansaugen",..
werde damit mal ein wenig "spielen",..
ich denke, es ist im "Hochsommer" eher auch ganz gut, wenn es nicht ZU warm wird,...

mfG. Micha
PS: mein Aussenfühler steht noch zu sehr in der Sonne, sonst würde ich zur Wassertemperatur auch die Ausseentemp. einblenden,..


----------



## axel (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Freunde 

Mein Teichwasser hat erst 12,6 Grad 
Na bei der Sonne wird hoffentlich bald Wärmer .

lg
axel


----------



## Lilongwe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Wir hatten heute um etwa 14:00 an der Luft 21° im Schatten und 16° Wassertemperatur. (In 20cm Tiefe)

Bis Dann,

Michael


----------



## Dodi (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend!

HH aktuell:

Luft: 22°
Wasser: 17,4°


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

 17° geschafft, aber gerade so 

Aber man merkts den Koi sofort an wenn die Temperatur 1° steigt. Sind sofort viel munterer


----------



## Redlisch (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,
wir vermelden heute 22,5°C in der Luft und 15,8°C im Wasser auf 2m Tiefe.

Heute morgen wurde mir eine besonders schöne Freude zu Teil, meine __ Störe sind wieder ausgetaucht  . Ich hatte sie schon abgeschrieben, da alle Fische nach dem Winter wieder aufgetaucht waren, ausser die beiden 

Als ich heut Kopfüber vom Steg über dem Teich hing und an Pflanzen rumzupfelte kamen sie hoch, vor Schreck lag ich beinahe im Teich 

Anbei noch 2 Photos von Heute, wie jedentag machen bei mir alle Fische Siesta :crazy

Axel

PS: @ UWE: Temperaturschwankungen habe ich bei mir auch um 2K zwischen Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

 Gerade eben die 18° Marke Wassertemperatur geknackt. Vielleicht schaffen wir die 20° bis Donnerstag. Ab Freitag solls wieder Bergab gehen


----------



## Dodi (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend!

Hamburg aktuell:

Luft: 19°
Wasser: 18,5°

Ja, schade, wenn die Temperaturen dann wieder in den Keller gehen, hoffentlich nicht zu tief! :beeten


----------



## Redlisch (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

tja meine max. Temp im Wasser auf 2m ist gegenüber gestern um 0,2K gesunken, 
wollen wir hoffen das das schlechte Wetter am Wochenende nicht zu lange andauert. Gegen etwas Regen - Nachts zwischen 2 und 3 Uhr - hätte ich ja nichts 

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Die 20° sind heute geknackt worden 

Merkt man auch sofort am Verhalten der Koi, extrem Munter und verfressen


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Uwe und alle zusammen,

also sehr viel höher liegt meine Wassertemperatur mit 22° heuer auch noch nicht. Die Lufttemperatur hält sich durch den relativ kühlen, kräftigen Wind auch noch in Grenzen. Vor einem Jahr hatte es am 20. Mai  bereits 34°, heute nur 24°.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## freimaurer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

im teich heute früh 23,4 grad alles gut

gruss heiko


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

 so langsam braucht man sich sicher keine Gedanken mehr um einen "zu kalten" Teich machen, 
sondern eher im Gegenteil,...  "wann ist er zu warm"

Meiner ist nun auch öfters über 20°C und dabei dann abends wärmer als die Luft,...
ich hoffe, dass die Seerosen langsam "gasgeben" damit ich eine Abschattung der großen Wasserfläche bekomme.

Wo würdet ihr denn die Temperatur für "kritisch" :shock sehen,.. oder ist eh alles o.k. solange der O2 Wert passt..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

man man man :crazy

22° in 1,70 Meter Tiefe, und das im Mai 

Soviel hatte ich in den letzten beiden Jahren nicht mal im Juli 
Und die Koi fressen mir grad die Haare vom Kopf, sollen sie aber, damit sie auch schön wachsen


----------



## Redlisch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,
ich habe sogar 22,8°C in 2m Tiefe geschafft und dieses obwohl der Teich immer nur zu 50% in der Sonne ist.

Regen war heute auch Fehlanzeige, dem DWD ist in dieser Hinsicht nicht mehr zu trauen... setzte er heute morgen unseren Landkreis auf ROT... Starkregen mit >20l und Gewitter ... seit die Berlin vergessen hatten letztes Jahr (oder war es schon vorletztes? ) sind die immer nur noch am warnen *thumpsdown

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hmmmm 

die Wettervorhersagen taugen dieses Jahr nicht die Bohne. Dann besser aus dem Fenster schauen und feststellen "Jo, Sonne heute. Also T-Shirt an" ist einfach genauer 

Das beste war die Tage mal, ein Regionaler Radiosender meldet um 06:20 Uhr "Schirm nicht vergessen, es Schüttet ohne Ende" Dumm nur, das der Himmel Wolkenlos war 

Und da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein


----------



## Redlisch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hmmmm
> 
> die Wettervorhersagen taugen dieses Jahr nicht die Bohne.
> Und da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein



Ich sach nur Himmelfahrt ... ab Mittag zieht es sich zu und fängt an zu Regnen 

Ergebniss: Ganzen Tag Sonne und nicht ein Tropfen vom Himmel gefallen 

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Jo,
und Sonnenbrand geholt


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Axel

Bei Euch ist das auch so :shock

Für heute ab Mittag schwere Gewitter angesagt

und

Gott sei Dank

kein Tropfen, geschweige den ein Grollen aus der Ferne.

Die Angelgenheit ist schwer beklemmend :crazy

938,8 hPa sagt die Wetterstation mit Regenvorhersage, nur .....

Ich denke die Regenfront sie ist am anrauschen .....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Wir dümpeln noch bei 1009 hPa rum Helmut, also eigentlich Regenfrei


----------



## Redlisch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Axel
> 938,8 hPa sagt die Wetterstation mit Regenvorhersage, nur .....
> 
> Ich denke die Regenfront sie ist am anrauschen .....



oder die Wetterstation ist defekt 

Ich kann keinen Luftdruck unter 1003 hPa in Österreich sehen, selbst als wir im "Auge" von Kyrill waren hatten wir nur um die 966 hPa.

Kann es sein das du eine falsche Höhe eingegeben hast ?
Wien meldet z.Z. 1012,2 hPa, ebenso Graz ...

Wir haben in den letzten 2h schon wieder +4 hPa zu verzeichnen, auf 1013 gestiegen.

Axel


----------



## Inken (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo ihrs!

Wir können uns derzeit über unsere Wetterfrösche nicht beklagen.. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn sie schlechtes Wetter ankündigen! 

Heute Morgen gegen 6.00h wurde es im Westen schwarz. Der Himmel wurde immer bedrohlicher und um 7.30h brach das Wetter los. Sturm, Schlagregen, Hagel, Blitz und Donner gleichzeitig..:shock Ich bin mit 30km/h zum Dienst gekrochen..
Es war für unseren Kreis sogar eine Unwetterwarnung herausgegeben worden, die Feuerwehr hatte tatsächlich gut zu tun.. :?

Und das:


Redlisch schrieb:


> Himmelfahrt ... ab Mittag zieht es sich zu und fängt an zu Regnen


hat bei uns 100%ig zugetroffen, kaum dass wir den Grill anhatten..


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Axel

????? 

Das ist meine Wetterstation
hängt nicht am PC, ohne Regen und Windmesser.

Also nur am Aussenfühler (Temp. + Feuchte) per Funk.


----------



## Redlisch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hi Helmut,

du hast deine Station auf absoluten Luftdruck stehen, stell diesen bitte auf relativen Luftdruck, dieser bezieht sich dann auf Meereshöhe und ist der welcher überall angegeben wird, hierzu ist es noch nötig deine Höhe einzustellen damit der absolute zum relativen umgerechnet werden kann.

(siehe “Basis-Programmiermodus“) in deiner Anleitung. Steht so auch unter Punkt 11 - Hinweis zu Absolutem und Relativem Luftdruck.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Danke Axel werde ich mich gleich daran machen


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Axel

Wird sich ziehen, muß die Bedienungsanleitung suchen 

Geht leider aus der Kurzbedienungs...... nicht hervor  wie man die Höhenmeter einstellt.

Allerdings war auf "Rel" eingestellt.


----------



## Redlisch (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Axel
> 
> Wird sich ziehen, muß die Bedienungsanleitung suchen



Machen wir mal per PN weiter um hier nicht alles vollzuspamen 

Link mit Anleitung habe ich die zugeschickt 

Schau da mal unter Punkt 12. Einstellen des relativen Luftdrucks...

Nicht nur bei Teichen, auch bei Wetterstationen gilt: Hier werden sie geholfen  

Axel


----------



## Dodi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend!

Aktuelle Temperaturen in HH:

Luft und Wasser 23,2° - boah!

Was für ein tolles Pfingst-Wochenende.


----------



## Digicat (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Dodi

Das ist ja super bei Euch in Hamburg 

Leider ist es bei uns nicht so tolle 

Luft 13,5°C, Wasser 20°C (Dank doch hin und wieder Sonnenschein)

Aber Pfingsten war bei uns mehr als "Durchwachsen", meeeeehr Regen, als Sonne, bei Temp. im Mittel um 17°C.

Ich hoffe wir bekommen kommende Woche Euer Wetter ab, zwar bei Arbeit, aber doch liebe ich die Wärme


----------



## Dodi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

 Helmut,

ja, noch isses ganz toll - aber ab Mittwoch soll es hier auch anfangen zu regnen (was für den Garten gar nicht so schlecht wäre, da ich dauernd gießen muss...) und die Temperaturen sollen angeblich auf nur noch 13 - 17° zurückgehen...

Na, schaun mer mal... vielleicht ist das schöne Wetter dann zu Euch runtergezogen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Also, bei uns hatte heute das Wasser "High-Score",.. 24,4°C

So habe ich mich auch entschlossen, die grossen Ballen Fadenalgen,.. nicht mit dem Kächer sondern "von Hand"  raus zu holen,.. 

  (PS: NEIN! es wird keine höhere Auflösung upgeloadet,.. Bauchspeckalarm!  )

morgen wird dann eine "Luftmatratze" gekauft 

mfg. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Dodi schrieb:


> :und die Temperaturen sollen angeblich auf nur noch 13 - 17° zurückgehen...
> 
> Na, schaun mer mal... vielleicht ist das schöne Wetter dann zu Euch runtergezogen.



So wird es wohl kommen, die Scharfskälte ist 2 Wochen zu früh dran ...

Naja, umso eher haben wir sie hinter uns 

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

tja, das Wetter ist bei uns nur noch zum schreien ...
es hat von gestern 15 Uhr bis heute morgen 7 Uhr durchgeregnet, insgesamt 16,3 l. Die Höchsttemperaturen waren gestern mal kurzzeitig 13 °C, die Tiefstwerte 2,2 °C. Das Wasser ist nun auf 13 °C von ehemals 22°C runter. Im Moment krebseln wir bei 10°C und 94% Luftfeuchte wegen leichten Sprühregen rum :evil

Auch in den nächsten Tagen ist keine Wetteränderung in sicht, ausser das der Regen etwas wärmer wird (daran erkennt man den Sommer in Deutschland. der Regen wird wärmer  ).

Konnte man am Freitag noch hoffen auf besseres Wetter, so haben sich nun alle Wettermodelle auf kalt und nass geeinigt, viel mehr als 15°C sind die nächsten Tage nicht drin.

Axel


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin.

Hier ist es auch seit Tagen ungemütlich mit Luft-Temperaturen zwischen 10 und 13°C. Das richtige Wetter zum Krankwerden. :?

Aber Frank hat mir versprochen, den Sommer am Di/Mi. mit nach D zu bringen. Hoffen wird mal, dass das klappt. :beeten

Derzeit sagt der Wetterbericht zwar trocken, aber nicht sonderlich warm zum TT voraus.
http://www.mr-wetter.de/content/plz?PLZ=49565
Aber wir wollen ja nicht jammern - trocken ist auch schon mal was und die abendliche Kälte am Freitag vertreiben wir uns mit Süppchen made by Doris. 

Ich freu mich schon sehr!

Und wenn es die zwei Wochen nach dem TT dann richtig vorsommerlich warm wird (so 20-25°C und max. nachts leichter Regen) bin ich wunschlos glücklich. 
Aber ob Petrus da mitspielt?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Bei mir hat der Teich gemütliche >22grad selbst wenn die Luft mal abkühlt.

Langsam muss man sich vielleicht eher "Sorgen" machen, wenn die Temperaturen >30grad sind.

(PS: Der rote Wert für die Aussentemeratur stimmt nicht ganz, ist zu hoch, da der Empfänger leider auch direkte Sonneneinstrahlung bekommt).

 
Die Wassertemperaturen stimmen aber und werden parallel auch mit Industriesensor verglichen,.. 

 mfG. MIcha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Bei uns ist auch richtig kuschelig


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

  Update,...  

26,3grad Tendenz steigend,...  ehwau,.. Neuer "Wasserrekord" bei mir,..

(ich wälze das Wasser bisher aber auch bewusst nicht vom tiefsten Punkt um)

Lieber Oben warm, dafür drunter etwas kühler,..  ohwohl ich ja keine Fische habe,..
denke aber , dass es für die Teichflora (und __ Molche)  auch so ganz gut ist...

mfG. Micha


----------



## wmt (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Temperatur im Teich ( ca. 50cm Tiefe) um 20:00 : 23,2 ° Luft heute maximal bei 28° (Hamburg)


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

heute auf -2m +24,9 °C, bei -5cm 26,8°C, das ganze bei einer Lufttemperatur von 30,2 °C im Schatten.

War heute am späten Vormittag schon ne Runde schwimmen 

Gerade habe ich noch, nach dem ich vom Dienst kam, in Badehose die verblüten Seerosen abgeschnitten 

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Morgen 

Gestern die 23° im Teich überschritten  Man merkt das es für die Koi die Wohlfühltemperatur ist 

Lufttemp lag bei 30°


----------



## Redlisch (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin,

bei uns gab es gestern gegen 20.00 Uhr einen Temperatursturz innerhalb weniger Minuten vom 29°C auf 18 °C, gefolgt von einem heftigen Gewitter mit Starkregen (>17 l in 30 Minuten) und Hagel (Hagelkörner 15mm !).

Die Seerosen und das Riesenhechtkraut hat es am härtesten getroffen, fast alle Blätter sind zerrissen oder durchlöchert 
Selbst die Wassertemperatur im Teich ist bei -2m schlagartig durch den vielen Hagel um >1°C gefallen und das bei >100m³ Inhalt...

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nachtrag:

Hier 2 Bilder vom Hagelschaden:

Alle Seerosenblätter zerschlagen:
 

Die Blätter vom Riesenhechtkraut hängen in Streifen:
 


Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Wir hatten diese Wochen unser "Allzeithoch",...
*29°grad*bei -5cm Wassertiefe und *27,7°grad* bei -60cm..
(ehwau,.. da bin ich mit der Stärke der Fadenalgenentwicklung noch sehr zufrieden).

@Axel,..  wirklich schade,.. aber ist ja relativ wieder schnell "verheilt",..
in 4Wochen sieht´s ja schon wieder ganz anders aus,..

Frage: ist das Bild vom Riesenhechtgraut aus dem Filtergraben oder aus dem Hauptteich,.

Ich würde gerne mal wieder mehr von deiner Wasserlandschaft sehen wollen,...
(oder habe ich aktuelle Bilder irgendwo im Forum übersehen ... Meeehr !!)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hier auf Paros hat es seit einer Woche ungefähr 34-35°, das Wasser in 20 cm Tiefe 30°, was für den Juli nicht ungewöhnlich ist. Nicht so angenehm ist die seltene, absolute Windstille. Nutznießer sind eindeutig die Seerosen, für die anderen Pflanzen im Teich beginnt jetzt keine so angenehme Zeit, die meisten stellen  ab 32° Wassertemperatur  ihr Wachstum ein.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Redlisch (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> @Axel,..  wirklich schade,.. aber ist ja relativ wieder schnell "verheilt",..
> in 4Wochen sieht´s ja schon wieder ganz anders aus,..



Bei den Seerosen ja, aber das __ Hechtkraut tauscht die Blätter nicht aus 




Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Frage: ist das Bild vom Riesenhechtgraut aus dem Filtergraben oder aus dem Hauptteich,.



Das Bild ist aus dem Filterteich, im Wasser ist noch unmengen von __ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt und Leichkraut zu sehen.

 



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wieder mehr von deiner Wasserlandschaft sehen wollen,...
> (oder habe ich aktuelle Bilder irgendwo im Forum übersehen ... Meeehr !!)
> 
> mfG. Micha



Im Moment gibt es nicht viel zu zeigen, es sieht mal wieder aus wie auf einer Großbaustelle. Zwischen Haus und Teich trage ich Lehmkies ab und karre ihn für die Aufschüttung der Terasse an die andere Seite des Teiches. Hinter der Aufschüttung stapelt sich das Bankirai und die Bauteile für das Blockhaus mit Anbau (Habe am Freitag von 9.00 bis 20 Uhr alles von der Strasse zum Teich geschleppt, bei 30 °C im Schatten, bevor das Unwetter kam) 

    

Axel (der jetzt wieder schippen geht)

PS: Wasser -2m 23,6°C (max 09: 26,8°C) -5cm 26,0 (max 09: 28,4°C)
Ab Dienstag nur noch um 20°C und Regen für der Rest der Woche , ich hoffe mal das war nicht schon der Sommer...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Morgen 

Der Temperaturverlauf ist schon Brutal, in 5 Tagen 6° gefallen. Merkt man auch sofort am Fressverhalten der Koi. Die Idealtemperatur würde ich mal auf 23° setzen, da waren die Koi echt wie die Irren :crazy


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

So  ich weiss, es will niemand hören,.. aber der Summer ist rum 

wir können wieder mit "negativ" Temperatur-Rekorden beginnen, also bei wir war die Wassertemperatur in den letzten 2 Wochen mit

14.3°C (aktuell wieder 15,8°C) am niedrigsten,.. (Messung bei ca. -20cm Wassertiefe)

Die Pflanzen wechseln langsam vom grünen Farbenspiel ins "Braune",..

mal gucken, ob ich "trotz Naturteich" die langen braunen Stengel drinnen lasse oder da wo ich rankomme, doch rauszupfe.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Micha,hast Recht, die schöne Zeit ist vorbei. Lutft16° Wasser 14,5°


----------



## Platinium76 (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Aktuell in 2 mtr Tiefe 14,6 Grad !!


----------



## herbi (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus,...

Aktuell: *22.19Uhr   18,3°C*

hoffe das es noch eine Weile so bleibt,....

Das Wetter sieht gut aus....

Wetter in Ostbayern


----------



## herbi (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus,...

Aktuell: *20.30Uhr 10,8°C
*
Teichabdeckung ist drauf,....

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5/]Hier klicken[/URL]

Wetterbericht sagt nix gutes Vorraus,...


----------



## koifischfan (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

@herbi
Welche Stärke haben deine Platten? 80mm?


----------



## herbi (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus ,....

jepp,...

Perimeter Duo 80 mm,....!


----------



## Galina (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Heute: 18.10.2009 um 19.00 Uhr
Außentemperatur: 3 Grad
Wassertemperatur: 6 Grad

Wir waren gestern nach der Sauna noch schwimmen! 

Liebe Grüße,
Markus & Galina

Unser Teich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22898


----------



## Redlisch (18. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hiho,

Luft: 1,7 °C 
Wasser -5cm: 4,9 °C
Wasser - 2m: 7,0 °C

Wird dieses Jahr ziemlich früh kalt... Die Bäume haben noch so gut wie alle Blätter, also bleibt die Hauptpumpe mit Skimmer und Biotec weiter laufen.

Letztes Jahr konnte ich guten gewissens erst ende November abschalten :shock

Da waren am 18.10.2008 noch 10 °C im Wasser ...

Axel


----------



## sl-power (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Heute Nacht: Luft -3°C / Wasser 6,9°C


----------



## Dodi (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend!

Aktuell in Hamburg:
Luft 5,8°
Wasser 8,4°

Wenigstens war es heute schön sonnig!

Die nächsten Tage soll es ja ein wenig wärmer werden...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Luft : 5,8°
Wasser im Teich bei 1,50 Meter : 10,5° (und sie fressen immer noch  )
Wasser in der IH : 19,5°


----------



## Dodi (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend!

Aktuell in HH:

Luft: 14° (Nachmittag 15°)

Wasser: 11,8°

Wärmer als vor 4 Wochen... 

Ob dieser November als einer der wärmsten oder gar der wärmste in die Geschichte eingehen wird?


----------



## buddler (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

also von mir aus kanns ab jetzt schon wärmer werden
hab die badehose immer griffbereit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hmmmmmm 

Es wird langam ernst


----------



## Digicat (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Uwe

Heizung einschalten ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Digicat schrieb:


> Heizung einschalten ...



Hab ich nicht, da müssen die durch  
Will ja keine Weicheier im Teich haben (für den Notfall liegt hier natürlich was rum  )


----------



## Digicat (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hattest du nicht eine IH 

Wäre aber jetzt eh schon zu spät ... kannst nur hoffen das die Koi es Dir nicht krumm nehmen .

War am Samstag bei einem Seminar der österreichischen Koifreunde, dabei ging es um Überwinterung, etc. ...

Ein Teich sollte nie unter die magischen 4°C fallen ... darunter wirds *Gefährlich* und ab 1°C sehr *Kritisch*.

Kannst deine Temp. aber durch Wasserwechsel stabil halten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Ich lehne mich erst einmal entspannt zurück und warte ab. Wenns eng wird, schalte ich halt den Ofen an


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

:beten es soll ja wieder wärmer werden,...

dann werde ich am Wochenende nun doch für dieses Jahr endgültig den
externen Filter abschalten und leerlaufen lassen..

Aktuelle Wassertemperatur im Filter liegt bei 2°C  

bei -60cm 3,5°C im Teich,..  Aussentemperatur ca. -2,5°C
=> der Teich ist bereits (dünn) zugefrohren.

eigentlich wollte ich mal die Pumpe bis nächstes Jahr durchlaufen lassen,..
-> der Filter war mir dann doch zu teuer,..  und so richtig bringt der jetzt eh nicht mehr,..
also ausschalten

mfG. Micha


----------



## Digicat (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Micha

Hmmm ... Ka..en und Pi..en deine Koi/Fische jetzt nicht mehr 

Die werden doch jetzt auch noch gefüttert .... wenn auch sporadisch ...

Wenn dein Filter isoliert ist, gegen die Kälte, würde ich ihn weiterlaufen lassen 

Kenn jetzt aber weder deinen Teich (Bodenablauf ?) noch deinen Filter (gepumpt)  Sorry für meine Unwissenheit


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Helmut,..

In meinem Hauptteich sind doch garkeine Kois,.  (nur __ Molche, aber mehr im Sommer) und immer wieder __ Kröten+__ Frösche & Co.

Der Filter war/ist eigentlich nur eine Ergänzung zum Filtergraben . wenn der richtig eingewachsen ist, brauche ich den eigentlich eh nicht mehr.  

ich habe auch 7 Goldis in meinem altem (10 Jahre) alten Miniteich,... der läuft aber schon seit 2 Jahren ohne Filter und brauch auch nur selten zufüttern.

Meine ganze Teichtechnik ist eigentlich "just for fun",..  (als Teckniker ;-)
und ich finde es interessant, wenn man (in Kurven) die Werte von Wasser und Luft im Überblick hat.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Digicat (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Danke für die Info Micha 

Hmmmm ... naja, denke die Goldis ... nach deinen Erfahrungen, werden den Winter auch ohne Filter überstehen .... Gebe nur die Meinung/Wissen der Fisch-Ta`s weiter ... 

Und Fische halten keinen Winterschlaf, wie fälschlich meißt behauptet ... sie reduzieren ihren Stoffwechsel ... aber fressen tun sie auch über den Winter ... einhergehend mit Ihren Ausscheidungen ...

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir gutes gelingen und das deine Fische den Winter gut hinter sich bringen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

  yeep.... und im Winter ist mir eigentlich noch nie nen Goldie gestorben,..

Ich habe auch nicht mehr gefüttert, sobald das Wasser kälter 8°C plus hatte. ( ich kann aber auch nur für meine Goldis sprechen).
(die haben "zur Not" genügend Grünzeug im Wasser und viele Kleinstiere,.. da Natur)

Der Goldi-Tod war eigentlich immer ein __ Fischreiher oder ein unbekanntes Wesen (alá Katze oder so.)

=> an dieser Stelle sei nocheinmal für andere Neulinge erwähnt!!  auch ein kleiner Teich braucht Gasaustausch, z.B. durch Styroporring mit Öffnungen,
NICHT damit Luft an den Teich kommt, sondern das die Faulgase AUS den Teich kommen.

ich lasse ganz wenig Sauerstoffsprudler laufen (ohne die Wasserschichten durcheinander zu bringen und im Fischteich läuft auch keine Pumpe mehr).

UND eine Eisdecke ist nicht´s schlimmes, sie sorgt dafür,dass es die Fisch unter dem Eis wärmer haben (siehe Anomalie des Wassers). [DLMURL="http://www.top-wetter.de/kolumne/februar2003.htm"]GUCKST DU[/DLMURL]

@Helmut und Andere: bin mal gespannt, was dieses Jahr kommt, der letzte Winter war ja von Art: Dauer und Kälte ja stellenweise echt der Hammer...  

mfG. Micha,.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Helmut,


Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Micha
> 
> Hmmm ... Ka..en und Pi..en deine Koi/Fische jetzt nicht mehr
> 
> ...



meine Koi und die anderen Gesellen fressen schon seit Wochen nicht mehr, meine 2. Filterstrecke habe ich letzten Freitag ausgemacht und gesäubert (bei +3°C.), die erste bereits Anfang November.

Das wir schon lange keine Sonne mehr hatten, und wenn sie mal scheinen sollte sie so tief steht das sie nicht über die Bäume kommt und den Teich erreicht, wird sie Temperatur im Teich kaum steigen. Die letzten 2 Winter war das kein Problem.

Im Wasser habe ich nur noch 3,5 °C, gestern war eine komplette Eisschicht auf dem Teich.

Alle 3 Tage bekommen die __ Störe etwas, diese liegen aber auch meist zwischen den Koi frierend rum. Alle ein - zwei Stunden drehen sie sehr langsam eine Runde. 
Dieses hatte ich schon letztes Jahr gesehen, irgend jemand hat doch mal hier geschrieben das sie immer in Bewegung sind ... 

Gerade ist es draussen -2,7 °C, kann heute noch bis zu -4/-5 werden ...

Das Wasser ist immer noch ganz klar - die Werte alle wie immer. Der Filterteich schon seit Samstag zugefroren.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Axel



> meine Koi und die anderen Gesellen fressen schon seit Wochen nicht mehr ....
> .... Alle 3 Tage bekommen die __ Störe etwas ....


Koi fressen aber auch das Störfutter ... konntest das schon beobachten


----------



## Redlisch (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Helmut,


Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Axel
> 
> 
> Koi fressen aber auch das Störfutter ... konntest das schon beobachten



das ist richtig, aber nur wenn das Wasser wärmer ist. 

Sie bleiben jetzt zwischen den Pflanzen am Boden und kommen nicht heraus um zu fressen.

Ich füttere die __ Störe an einer freien Sandfläche am Boden, da kann ich genau sehen was passiert. Selbst die __ Schuppenkarpfen haben da kein Interesse im Moment.
Die Störe haben auch sehr wenig appetit im Moment, daher reicht eine Hand voll alle 3 Tage. Ist das Wasser wärmer schwimmen die Störe auf mich / dem Futter zu, jetzt dauert es bis sich sich Richtung Futter bequemen.
Ich habe da ein "Futterritual" in der wärmeren Jahreszeit, erst bekommen die Koi/Goldfische/Karpfen, dann gibt es Warmwasserflockenfutter an einer anderen Stelle für die Weisfische und Gründlinge, anschliessent sind die Störe dran. Das Futter wird immer an den selben Stellen gegeben, dort versammeln sich die Fische dann schon wenn ich am Teich erscheine (komischer weise klappt das nur wenn ich füttere). Dauert es zu lange kommen die Störe nach oben, nicht das sie vergessen werden ....
Wenn ich daran denke, kann ich nur hoffen das es band wieder wärmer wird, ich vermisse das irgendwie in den Wintermonaten ...  

Auch fühlen sich die Koi und Co nicht durch die Störe gestört, da diese sich nur sehr langsam und selten fortbewegen und immer mit mit Abstand vorbeischwimmen.

Wassertemperatur z.Z. 3,5 °C, Luft war heute morgen bei -5°C, Teich ist wieder mit dünner Eisschicht bedeckt, Filterteich 5mm Eisschicht.

Axel


----------



## maritim (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

hallo axel

bei 100m³ hast du jetzt schon eine dünne eisschicht auf dem teich und nur noch einen wassertemperatur von 3,5 grad.:shock
bei meiner kleinen pfütze mit 11m³ bis 13m³ habe ich noch 5 grad wassertemperatur.
bis jetzt habe ich noch kein eis auf dem teich........
meine koi schwimmen noch schön durch den teich und betteln nach futter wenn ich an den teich gehe.


----------



## Digicat (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Servus Peter

Vielleicht wohnt Axel ein bisserl exponierter ... soll heißen in einem "Kälteloch"

Gibt`s bei uns auch in der Umgebung ... da macht der Temp.-unterschied gleich mal 4-5° aus (Luft) ... da greift dann wohl auch das größere Volumen nicht ... 

Und ... Glückwunsch zum "Vließer"  (haben sich ja seitdem nicht geschrieben) ... ist damit der Rieselfilter gestorben ...


----------



## maritim (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

hallo helmut,




Digicat schrieb:


> .. ist damit der Rieselfilter gestorben ...


der  rieselfilter ist doch schon lange im betrieb
und ich habe ausführlich(im sommer) über meine positiven erfahrungen im forum berichtet.



Digicat schrieb:


> Vielleicht wohnt Axel ein bisserl exponierter ... soll heißen in einem "Kälteloch"
> Gibt`s bei uns auch in der Umgebung ... da macht der Temp.-unterschied gleich mal 4-5° aus (Luft) ... da greift dann wohl auch das größere Volumen nicht ...



darum macht es mich ja so stutzig.
wir wohnen im westerwald und bei uns ist es richtig kalt.
der teich ist total ungeschützt an einem berg und bekommt im winter keine sonne ab.



Digicat schrieb:


> . Glückwunsch zum "Vließer"  (haben sich ja seitdem nicht geschrieben)



danke! 
ich möchte ihn jetzt schon nicht mehr am teich missen.
er verrichtet brav seine arbeit ,obwohl es bei uns richtig eiskalt ist.

freue mich schon auf den sommer, damit er mal zeigen kann was er drauf hat.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo axel
> 
> bei 100m³ hast du jetzt schon eine dünne eisschicht auf dem teich und nur noch einen wassertemperatur von 3,5 grad.:shock
> bei meiner kleinen pfütze mit 11m³ bis 13m³ habe ich noch 5 grad wassertemperatur.



wie ich schon mal irgendwo schrieb, ist der Teich von __ Tannen/ Fichten und einer 3m hoher Lebensbaumhecke umgeben. Auf der Südseite steht unser Haus. 
Bei der tiefstehenden Sonne schaffen es kaum Sonnenstrahlen auf den Teich (wovon in den letzten 2 Wochen eh keine zu sehen war).

Wir haben es auch immer etwas kälter als nur 4 km weiter weg, da sich das Gelände hinter meinem Gründstück um 20m erhebt, habe ich auf der Teichseite, direkt am Haus, immer etwas Wind, auf der anderen Seite des Hauses weht kein lüftchen. Im Osten ehebt sich der Deister, im Westen (Luftlinie 10 KM) der Süntel.

Bei uns kommen auch die Blumen immer erst wenn sie woanders schon verblüht sind, dafür haben meine Rosen noch bis zum ersten Frost geblüht 



Axel


----------



## Redlisch (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo, z.Z. -9,8 °C Lufttemperatur fallend.

Teich komplett zugefroren mit 7 cm Schnee drauf. 

Axel
Nachtrag: um 19.00 Uhr -10,6 °C, weiter fallend. Bis -13 könnte es noch werden, morgen soll es noch weiter nach unten gehen


----------



## Dodi (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend!

HH aktuell:

Leichter Schneefall bei -8,7°. Es liegt eine ca. 4-5 cm dicke Schneeschicht,Teich zu 4/5 zu, mit offener Stelle durch Belüfter.

Wär hätte gedacht, dass es uns plötzlich so eiskalt erwischt?


----------



## Redlisch (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin,

heute haben wir unseren Minusrekord gebrochen mit einer Lufttemperatur von *- 18,6 °C* !
(letzter Winter - 16,7 °C)
Man ist das S*ukalt draussen .... 

Axel


----------



## Wild (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Wir haben -16°C, aber der Rekord vom vorigen Jahr ist nicht in Gefahr (-27°C)
Teich zugefroren, 3cm Schnee.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

 .. uihh.. jetzt ist doch noch genau dass passiert, was ich vermeiden wollte.

Ich war ein paar Tage unterwegs.. daher musste ich dann heute doch noch reagieren. 

Wir hatte heute morgen "nur" -15°C.

Meine Teichpumpe lief ja noch,.. sodass die Wassertemperatur im Filter auf +1,5grad runter ging.

da musste ich entscheiden,.. Pumpe aus und Filter leerlaufen lassen (und das bei den Aussentemperaturen).
Oder hoffen, dass die Temperaturen wieder bis Anfang Montag steigen, und der Filter bis dahin Nicht durchfriert und dadurch platzen könnte ?!!

Ich habe mich für Plan A entschieden,..  Den Zugschieber am Oase Screenmatic 18 gezogen (und der klemmte schon ordentlich, da lange nicht mehr bewegt und angefrohren).

Etwas schade fand ich, dass im Filter ca. 20-30 Libbellenlarven aufgewachsen waren, die nun leider beim auslaufen sofort dem Kältetod erlagen.

Wenige Minuten nach dem leerlaufen, waren auch alle nassen Teile und restlichen Wasserfützen durchgefrohren.

Ich hoffe, dass nicht irgendwo noch ein Kunststoffteil Wasser eingelaggert hatte und am Ende doch noch platz...

mfG. Micha.

PS: Der Hauptteich hatte nur noch 2,5grad bei -60cm Tiefe gemessen,..  hoffe nun, dass ohne Durchmischung und mit isolierender Eisdecke Wasser wieder in Richtung 4grad kommt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend 

ich denke mal fast alle Teichbesitzer haben im Moment ihre Problemchen

 

Bei mir hat sich schon ein Absperrhahn verabschiedet, wenn es wieder taut wird es an der Stelle aber tüchtig am Tropfen sein 

Also das große hoffen auf angenehmere Temperaturen und dann die Schäden beseitigen.

Den Koi gehts Prima, sind vorhin alle im Entenmarsch einmal an der Teichkante langgeschwommen 
Aber Futter gibts nicht


----------



## Redlisch (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> PS: Der Hauptteich hatte nur noch 2,5grad bei -60cm Tiefe gemessen,..  hoffe nun, dass ohne Durchmischung und mit isolierender Eisdecke Wasser wieder in Richtung 4grad kommt.



Das wird schon wieder, war letztes Jahr auch so bei mir, hat sich nach dem die Eisschicht richtig dick wurde so bei 3- 3,5 °C eingependelt.

Problematisch wird es wieder wenn das Eis schmilzt, das verbraucht Energie und diese holt sich das Eis aus dem Teich. Das Wasser war dann bei mir auf 2°C abgesackt, Lufttemperatur war +8°C.
Ich habe dann zusätzlich die Pumpe angeschmissen (die Eisschicht war fast 30cm und wollte einfach nicht richtig abschmelzen), als ich wusste das wir nicht wieder auf den Gefrierpunkt kommen werden anhand der Wetterlage. Dann mussten die Fische halt mal in den sauren Apfel beissen, dafür hatte sie es nach 2 Tagen hinter sich und es ging wieder bergauf mit der Wassertemperatur.

Z.Z. haben wir draussen wieder -18°C und das Wasser liegt um die 3°C, ich sehe darin noch kein großes Problem, ging letzten Jahr auch gut.

Axel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

..das macht mir Sorgen, schon 18,5°- Teich hat 4,4°..bis auf den Bodenfilter ist alles am laufen, Oberfläche ist noch Eisfrei.Kugeln und Styrodur sollten doch helfen, aber weniger Grad im Teich haben die,die nicht abgedeckt haben auch nicht..


----------



## Redlisch (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Mercedesfreund schrieb:


> ..das macht mir Sorgen, schon 18,5°- Teich hat 4,4°..bis auf den Bodenfilter ist alles am laufen, Oberfläche ist noch Eisfrei.Kugeln und Styrodur sollten doch helfen, aber weniger Grad im Teich haben die,die nicht abgedeckt haben auch nicht..



du unterschätzt Eis als Isolator ! Ist doch schon bei den Obstbauern bekannt, wenn es spät noch frost gibt schmeissen die die Beregner an damit sich Eis um die junge Frucht bildet und sie schützt.

Für mich machen Styrodurplatten nur Sinn wenn ich den Teich beheizen würde, denn dann würde sich keine Eisschicht bilden und die Wärme unnötig verpuffen.


Axel


----------



## Explorer (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Guten Abend zusammen,

hier im Westerwald , z. Zt. Aussentemp. -4,5°C Starker Schneefall, Teichtemp in 10cm +3,3°C da gepumptes System vorsoglich Pumpe u. Filter abgestellt, z.Zt. nur ein Belüfterstein in 20cm der den Teich noch Eisfrei hält. Teich ist kpl. abgedeckt mit Luftpolsterfolie u. Doppelstegplatten, Koi stehen auf ca. 1,80m ,Fütterung eingestellt.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Das große hoffen auf deutlich höhere Temperaturen hat begonnen.
Aber die Heizung ist noch aus  Bis jetzt ist alles im grünen Bereich. 
Viele sagen ja das man die Temperatur nicht unter 6° fallen lassen soll, ich persönlich sehe das anders und darum müssen die Koi auch mal ein paar Tage die knapp 4° aushalten.
Und sie schwimmen auch noch verhalten durch den Teich  Natürlich gibt es kein Futter mehr


----------



## Alexandros (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,

bei uns ists ja relativ warm und da ich sowieso Wasser vom Aquarium in den Garten geleitet hab, hab ich mal die Wassertemperatur gemessen.
Also oben warens 4,2grad und unten 3,3grad.
Danach hab ich den Fühler des Termomethers ins 20grad wärmere Aquarium gehoben, dann wars kaputt  war zum Glück günstig 

Der Teich ist natürlich völlig aufgetaut und die Fische schwimmen munter rum.


----------



## maritim (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

heute 4,5 grad im teich. hälfte vom teich ist noch eisfrei.
fische schwimmen munter im teich und betteln nach futter.


----------



## Redlisch (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo da draußen ....

Bei uns ist es -3 °C und seit 9 Uhr Schneefall (7cm).

Teich ist seit 3 Wochen zugefroren und hat 25 cm Schneeschicht, Eis ist tragfähig. Wassertemperatur um die 2 °C.

 

Axel


----------



## maritim (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Wassertemperatur um die 2 °C.
> 
> Axel



bei zwei grad wird es aber langsam eng für die fische


----------



## Redlisch (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



maritim schrieb:


> bei zwei grad wird es aber langsam eng für die fische



locker sehen, hatte wir letztes Jahr auch.

Ist lange her das wir das letzte mal Plusgrade hatten, irgendwann ist halt das Wasser abgekühlt. Wo soll denn die Wärme herkommen.

Da wo sie Fische sich z.Z. aufhalten ist es noch etwas tiefer. Da sollte es aus Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr noch um die 3,5 °C max. haben.

Abwarten und Kaffee trinken, es soll ja noch längere Zeit kalt bleiben bzw. wieder 2 stellig im Minus werden.

Erst mal sehen was die Vb Wetterlage am Samstag für Sturm und Schnee bringt.

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

@Maritim,.. bei welcher Wassertiefe hast du denn gemessen,..??

Ich kann nur die Ausfürhung von Axel bestätigen,..
(zumindest für meine Art von Teich, ist es eher von Vorteil, wenn dieser komplett zugefrohren ist und Schnee draufliegt, seitdem es so ist,.. steigen auch die Temperaturen IM Teich
obwohl es draussen weiter kälter wurde...

für meinen Hauptteich sieht das so aus:  (sogar um die 5grad plus ab -60cm Tiefe)
Die Werte der letzten 10 Tage:   und so sieht es bei Dunkelheit aus:  
(zur Erklärung,.. habe 3 Temperaturfühler, einer im Filter mit leichtem "Restwasser" und zwei im Teich bei je -5cm und -60cm)

=>   aber ein Problem habe ich trotzdem,... im meinen kleinem Teich (nicht abgebildet), sind noch 6 Goldfische ,.. (ohne Pumpe aber mit leichtem Luftspruddler)
da hat sich keine geschlossene Eisdecke gebildet (wegen dem Sprudler),..
aktuell gehen da die Wassertemperaturen UNTER 2 grad,..

werde gleiche den Sprudler abstellen und gucken/hoffen dass sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit, da auch das Wasser um 1-2grad erhöht.

mfG. Micha (achso,.. noch frohes neues Teichjahr


----------



## Wild (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
wir haben im Moment -20°. Der Teich ist seit Wochen zugefroren und mit ca. 20 cm Schnee bedeckt......
Ich hoffe, es wird bald wärmer. Ich habe die Kälte satt! 
Gruß Norbert
1


----------



## maritim (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> @Maritim,.. bei welcher Wassertiefe hast du denn gemessen,..??



beim einlauf vom patronenfilter.
edit. meinte den einlauf am vliesfilter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Morgen 

Kommt etwa der Frühling 

Das erste mal über 0° in diesem Jahr


----------



## Explorer (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin  Uwe,

tja sieht zumindest ein wenig besser aus als i.d. verg. Tagen. Lufttemp. ( +3°C ) ist sogar mal höher als Teichtemp. ( +2,2°C )- 
und sofort wurde eine Luke aufgemacht damit da mal etwas Wärme in den Teich kommt - hoffentlich  :beten

LG

Wolfgang


----------



## maritim (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

hoffendlich bleiben die steigenden temperaturen.
mein teich ist nun einige tage komplett eisfrei.
von mir aus könnte es warmes wasser regnen, weil ich kein schnee mehr sehen kann.

lufttemp 3 grad wassertemp. 5 grad


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Nabend 

Das Eis verschwindet langsam, die Temperaturen stabilisieren sich.

Und heute konnte ich endlich mal wieder Wasserwechsel machen, bis gestern war der Pumpenkammerschieber zugefroren.
Und prompt waren auch gleich alle Koi da um zu schauen was ich denn da so mache


----------



## maritim (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

habe dank der teichheizung konstant 5 grad wassertemperatur.
alle wasserwerte waren bis auf gh 3 und kh 3 sehr gut.
bin am überlegen, ob ich etwas mit gh+/ kh+ gegen die niedrigen werte machen sollte.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Ich würde im Moment nix an den Wasserparametern ändern, die armen haben gerade genug Stress am Hacken :beten


----------



## m.jester (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hilfe, unser Teich iss wech 

irgentwo unter einem Berg Neuschnee und meterdickem Eis verborgen 

hoffentlch wird bald mal Frühling

nette Grüße aus dem Sauerland
Mike


----------



## KTB (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Lufttemperatur 28 Grad, Wassertemperatur 24 Grad auf 30cm Tiefe... 
Verdammt das muss kühler gehen!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

 aber das Eis ist zumindest wech :__ nase 

Bei uns ging´s heute "nur" auf 25°C Lufttemperatur,..

was ich bei meinem Teich und den 14.000 Litern nicht gedacht hätte, dass sich
die Temperaturen so schnell ändern,... alleine 3grad an einem Tag.. (siehe Grafik, Kurve zeigt 5 Tage)
 
Mein alter Miniteich, nur 75cm tief, und eine 12Jahre alte Glasfaserschale, hat dagegen immer ca. 5grad kälteres Wasser (dieser ist seitlich ordentlich "zugewachsen"..

mfG. Micha


----------



## squidy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Luft war bei uns heute viel zu heiss  dank an den Erfinder der Klimaanlage für Haus und Auto 

im Teich 22.6° nun muss ich in der IH sogar heizen um die Temperatur anzupassen 

schönes Weekend euch allen, bei uns gibts Regen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Morgen 

Sehr angenehme Teichtemperaturen

 

Besser gehts eigentlich nicht


----------



## KTB (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Moin moin

18,7 Grad Celsius Lufttemperatur und im Teich auf  50cm Tiefe 21,6 Grad Celsius... Wozu so eine Nacht mit 17 Grad doch gut ist 
Habe schon einmal meine Sonnenschirme aufgestellt, für den Fall der Fälle...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## allegra (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Im Weserbergland: 16 Grad Lufttemperatur, leichter Regen, trübe.
Im Teich in 50 cm Tiefe 22 Grad - herrlich. Ich war schon drin. 

Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## Redlisch (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

und nochmal Weserbergland:

Luft 16,2 °C ; 73%rF
Wasser -2m: 20,7°C
Wasser -5cm: 20,0°C
bisher trocken, aber stark bewölkt
um 5 Uhr war es mit 14°C am kältesten


Gestern 17:00 Uhr

Luft 25 °C ; 48%rF
Wasser -2m: 23°C
Wasser -5cm: 25,0°C


Axel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Gruß aus dem Leinetal.. auch nur gut 16°, total zugezogen da oben,alles grau, und grad fängt es an zu regnen manoman, heut ist Hochzeit, es war leichte Sommerkleidung angesagt..das Wasser hatte gestern 21°..und nun..19,2°.das ewige rauf und runter geht wohl weiter


----------



## axel (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ist es bei Euch heut auch so heiß ?

Im Schatten.......................................In der Sonne ...........................................Im Teich 


         




lg
axel


----------



## hoboo34 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Willkommen im Club. Genau so sieht es bei uns auch aus.
Aktuell könnte ich dann deiner Galerie noch hinzufügen "Neben dem Grill" 

Meine Fische bekommen nun täglich einen "Mini-Teichwasser-Wechsel". Daran haben sie jede Menge Spaß.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo,
bei mir hat es seit Tagen über 30°C, das hältst nur drin oder beim Baden aus!
Aktuell auf der Terrasse (Halbschatten) 32,8
Wasser oben 26,8°C, in 100cm Tiefe 22,3°C, da flitzen auch die Fische rum,
die Pumpe für den Filter saugt 5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ab
Wasser könnte ich auch so 5 cm nachfüllen, aber für heute/morgen sind Gewitter angesagt, :beten


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

 2 x geklickt - das ist die Hitze! die macht ganz


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Ja, wir haben auch 38 Grad, keine Gewitter o.ä. in Sicht. Alles vertrocknet außerhalb der Gärten. Draußen sein kann man nur bis mittags und dann wieder abends. Arbeiten am Teich sind so kaum möglich :evil. Ich bin froh, dass wir (noch) keine Fische im Teich haben .


----------



## Duquesa86 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben auch 38 Grad, keine Gewitter o.ä. in Sicht. Alles vertrocknet außerhalb der Gärten. Draußen sein kann man nur bis mittags und dann wieder abends. Arbeiten am Teich sind so kaum möglich :evil. Ich bin froh, dass wir (noch) keine Fische im Teich haben .



so ist es bei uns auch, Fische haben wir auch noch keine drin.... vielleicht kommen nächste 
Woche ein paar Moderlischen zu uns


----------



## maritim (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

wir haben am tag bis zu 38 grad im schatten.
zum glück gehen bei uns im westerwald, die temperaturen nachts stark runter.

im teich hat es morgens 25 grad und am abend bis zu 30 grad.

in dieser nacht hat es zum ersten mal nach vielen wochen endlich geregnet, aber die böden sind heute mittag schon wieder knochentrocken.

zur zeit gießen wir jeden abend eine stunde im gartenten und der teich verliert bis zu 1 cm wasser am tag.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo, 

meine "Wasserschutzpolizei",.. meldet auf der Wasseroberfäche 29,3grad,..
   
bei ca. -50cm immer noch 27 grad,...  meine Seerosen scheinen es zu mögen,.. (die Algen nicht  )

mfG. Micha


----------



## danyvet (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

komisch, bei uns ist es ja auch schon die längste Zeit heiß, ich muss jetzt mindestens wöchentlich Wasser nachfüllen (ca. 3-5cm) und trotzdem hab ich nur 23°C. Oder mein Thermometer spinnt. Voriges Jahr hatte mein Teich, wenns so heiß war wie jetzt, mindestens 27 oder 28°C. Keine Ahnung warum das heuer um soviel weniger ist. Die paar Seerosenblätter mehr könnens doch auch nicht ausmachen, oder? Naja, egal, bin eh froh  aber wundern tuts mich schon


----------



## jolantha (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Wir hatten grade unseren "Platzregen", Temperatur ist jetzt nur noch 25 Grad,, und mein Teich läuft über !!!
Toll.................Wünsch ich Euch auch


----------



## KTB (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Bei uns ist noch kein "Platzregen" in Sicht...morgens hat der Teich 26 Grad Abends dann 28,5 Grad auf 15cm Wassertiefe...auf 1,3m Abends dann 26 Grad und 1,75m Abends dann 25,8 Grad...ist wirklich Schmerzgrenze dieses Jahr, aber meine Koi wachsen momentan wie Hulle  Füttere sie 1-2 mal am Tag...Morgens und Abends...
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Dieter_B (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Bei uns seit Tagen ca. 36 Grad, Wohnung Dachgeschoß nur!! 29-30 Grad.
Teich in 10 cm Tiefe 25-26 Grad, hält sich so, Aquarium  28 Grad.
Und der Pool 28 Grad.


----------



## KTB (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Pool--> morgens 27 Grad ---> abends 29,5 Grad...


----------



## Duquesa86 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Also an der Oberfläche hat mein Teich auch so "gefühlte" 30 Grad. Muß mir erst noch einen Thermometer besorgen. Wo finde ich einen, der auch in der Tiefe misst?


----------



## danyvet (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

@Gabi: Ich hab ein ganz normales Poolthermometer, das ich an ein langes Schnürl gebunden hab


----------



## Duquesa86 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo Dany,

sowas hab ich auch, der hat aber oben einen Schwimmer dran und läßt sich somit nicht absenken. Abmachen geht nicht, denn dann ist er kaputt.


----------



## danyvet (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

meiner sieht so aus, er schwimmt nur, wenn man ihn auf den Kopf stellt
edit: hab ich beim baumax gekauft, gibts aber sicher überall


----------



## Zuckerschniss (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns sind es (nach Platzregen am Samstag) immer noch 25° im Teich und 35° am Teich. Selbst im Haus, trotz geschlossenen Läden, 28°. Aber für heute ist Unwetter angesagt, mit Hagel, Sturm und Gewitter. Nicht so toll, meine armen Pflanzen


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

guten morgen, nachdem gestern die Wassertemperatur auf fast 25° gestiegen ist,und draußen wieder 34° waren...war Badetag angesagt..und meine drei treuesten Koi ließen mich nicht aus den Augen..und knutschen kann der, ich dachte meine Lippe ist weg sind eben Soragoi,aber auch der Jamabuki steht ihnen in nichts nach


----------



## KTB (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

@ Werner...

schöne Fotos...bei den Temperaturen war ich auch schon öfters im Teich, aber meine Koi halten immer noch nen "kleinen" 10cm Sicherheitsabstand ein 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Welches ist denn der Koi 

*duckundwech*


----------



## Mercedesfreund (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

..der mit dem 3-Tagebart.


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Temperaturen im und am Teich*

Geht in 2011 hier weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30086


----------

